# WoW Classic - Was war früher alles schlechter?



## Karius (21. August 2009)

Egal ob der Opa, mit einem guten Bier im Sessel sitzend, mit den Gedanken in der Vergangenheit verweilt oder ob Mütter aus den neuen Bundesländern zusehen wie ihr Kind, auf der Suche nach einem Kindergartenplatz für ihren Enkel, von einer Kindertagesstätte zur nächsten rennt. Eines denken sich beide: 

Früher war doch alles besser!

Egal ob historischer Irrwitz, aus einem zu kleinen, subjektiven Rahmen geboren, oder romantische Verklärung der Zeiten unter dem guten, alten Erich, irgendwie mag man nicht der gleichen Meinung sein, wenn man sich die Fakten der Vergangenheit betrachtet. 

Klar hatte man noch ausreichend Arbeitsplätze, schließlich wurden ja genügend Autobahnen gebaut. 
Klar hatte jeder einen Job, jedes Kind seinen Krippenplatz und man konnte sich "sicher und aufgehoben" fühlen. 

Nur war es deswegen wirklich besser? 

Fast scheint es, als wolle der Mensch sich nicht an die schlechten Dinge erinnern. Das Leid verdrängen und sich nur an den schönen Dingen seiner Erinnerung laben. 


Reduziert man diese Schwäche des Menschen auf etwas so banales wie ein Computerspiel, und ja der Sprung mag wahrlich riesig anmuten, so lässt sich auch auf dieser Ebene allenthalben eine recht ungerechtfertigte Classic WoW Verklärung bemerken. 


Daher möchte ich heute mit dem Vorurteil aufräumen, dass früher alles besser war. 


Was sind wir früher nicht gestorben, gelaufen und haben uns gequält. Das Leveln dauerte ewig, die Inis waren wahre Marathons, die nicht selten nach Stunden abgebrochen werden mussten. Die Raids hatten erdrückende Vorquests. Flugpunkte zu sammeln war eine Qual, nicht selten starb man und rannte dann weit über 5 Minuten von einer Ecke der Karte zur anderen, denn schließlich gab es im ganzen Gebiet nur einen Friedhof. Man musste Stunden für die einfachsten Gegenstände und Mats farmen, weil diese einfach nicht im AH zu bekommen waren, und, und, und .. 


Jeder Classicspieler wird sich noch gut an diese Dinge erinnern können. Daher heute mein Aufruf an Euch, postet alle nervigen, quälenden und frustrierenden Erlebnisse aus Euren Classic-Zeiten, um ein für alle mal mit dem Vorurteil aufzuräumen, früher wäre alles besser gewesen.


----------



## wildrazor09 (21. August 2009)

ich find algemein das früher vieles schlechter war


----------



## Dark Guardian (21. August 2009)

Laufen! Laufen, laufen, laufen, laufen!!!!

Ich habe es gehasst, Reiten mit 40! ca. ab Stufe 30 gingen viele Quests los wo man weiter laufen musste..... häufigerer Gebietswechsel, teilweiße in unbekanntes Gebiet (also auch kein Flugpunkt). 

2 - 3 Stunden für eine 5 Mann Instanz zu opfern. 

Nach einem Tod.... ewig weit latschen!


----------



## Part v. Durotan (21. August 2009)

ewig kein gold haben!


----------



## Grotuk (21. August 2009)

Part schrieb:


> ewig kein gold haben!




das und 40 Mann raids die man monatelang wiederholen mustse damit man die nächsten 40 mannraids monatelang farmen durfte um dann na ihr wisst schon.


----------



## Alirev (21. August 2009)

das ewigs lange laufen fand ich auch doof. nur schon in brachland wenn man in wegekreuz ne quest bekam und dann ewigs weit laufen musste fürn furz

lange 5 man instanzen auch (5 stunden haben wir damals im veregssenen tempel gebraucht)

englische namen, deutsche sind besser ^^

keine sicht in 40 man raids wenn da irgendwie zig bosse kamen. nur noch ein lichgeblitze wo man meinte man sei auf drogen


----------



## Rungor (21. August 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Das Leveln dauerte ewig, die Inis waren wahre Marathons, die nicht selten nach Stunden abgebrochen werden mussten. Die Raids hatten erdrückende Vorquests. Flugpunkte zu sammeln war eine Qual, nicht selten starb man und rannte dann weit über 5 Minuten von einer Ecke der Karte zur anderen, denn schließlich gab es im ganzen Gebiet nur einen Friedhof. Man musste Stunden für die einfachsten Gegenstände und Mats farmen, weil diese einfach nicht im AH zu bekommen waren, und, und, und ..



naja ich sag mal wieder ..jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


z.B. 
Das Leveln dauerte ewig => gut so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...würde man zu schnell leveln und mal angenommen ich starte erst 2-3 wochen später weil ich einfach keine zeit hatte läuft mir ja niemand mehr über den weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die Inis waren wahre Marathons, die nicht selten nach Stunden abgebrochen werden mussten => deswegen ging man mit ner gilde rein da hat z.B. MC nie länger als 4-5 std gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hab ich trotzdem nur selten gemacht ..bin einfach ein PvP-Freak)
Die Raids hatten erdrückende Vorquests => Onyxia Pre Quest fand ich einfach nur genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Flugpunkte zu sammeln war eine Qual => so waren immer leute unterwegs die man zum Open PvP verleiten konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man musste Stunden für die einfachsten Gegenstände und Mats farmen => Vor und Nachteil ... will man schnell ein Quest machen nervts... man kann es aber auch so sehen => desto länger du an einem fleck stehst und farmst desto größer ist die wahrscheinlichkeit das dir wer von der gegnerischen fraktion übern weg läuft folglich wieder PvP Situation ...wie schon gesagt 
<= PvP Freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alirev schrieb:


> englische namen, deutsche sind besser ^^


du findest also Eisenschmiede oder Unterstadt besser als Ironforge oder Undercity?


----------



## Ungodly (21. August 2009)

Also bis auf das Gerenne, Flugpunkte und die wehr verstreuten Flugpunkte und die eine oder andere Instanz die lange gedauert hat, fand ich Classic WOW eindeutig besser. Warum?

Ich finde , heute wird es den Spielern viel zu leicht gemacht etwas zu erreichen. Wer muss den heute noch Ruf farmen oder Instanz Vorquests machen um im Content weiter zu kommen. Das 9 Set bekommt heute jeder in den Popes gesteckt ohne einmal in wenigstens 10ner PDK gewesen zu sein. Ich fand es in Classic besser, da dort nicht jeder in der lage war sich das "begehrte" T1 oder T2 Set einfach mal so in 4 WOchen zusammen  zu farmen. ICh würde es begrüßen wenn zu einem MIttelweg gefunden würde. Marken Sets und Sets aus Instanzen deutlich von einander abgrenzen damit der Erfolg eines Spielers deutlicher an seinem Euip zu erkennen ist.

So ich tendiere zu der Meinung früher war vieles besser heute ist einiges besser... 

Was mich zu dem Schluß kommen lässt. 

Blizzard zuviel Dinge zu sehr erleichtert, aber das resultiert einfach daraus das WOW zu einem Marketing Produkt geworden ist , bei dem zuviel Ansprüche befriedigt werden müssen.

MFG

Ungodly


----------



## Ganos (21. August 2009)

sorry, aber ihr habt keine ahnung.
Früher war ALLES besser! Ein episches pvp system bei dem man wirklich was draufhaben musste um die liste auf der homepage hochzuklettern (die es ja jetzt eh nicht mehr gibt)...epische questreihen, ich sag nur AQ eröffnung.

Epische Raids mit 40 leuten! Das war vielleicht mal ein gefühl...

Ein AV welches mehrere Stunden dauerte und bei dem man noch taktik brauchte. Jetz ist alles nur "hier rushen, dort rushen" alles scheiße mittlerweile was pvp angeht

man hatte außerdem eine chance gegen spieler mit viel besserem gear. Denn es gab noch keine abhärtung, die einen sogut wie unbesiegbar machte, nein. 

außerdem gab es sowas wie mindest-dps anfrderung überhaupt nicht...es ging letztendlich darum, ob der boss lag oder nicht. 

Die alten gebiete sind eh alle viel schöner als die jetzigen...aber das ist eh objektiv zu betrachten von daher wollen wir das mal nicht mitzählen^^

pvp - besser
pve - besser
storyline - besser
quests - besser

aber ich hab meinen wotlk account eh einfrieren lassen....nachdem ich naxx und ulduar nun 1000 mal durchgekaut habe. Außerdem hatte ich sogar 2 accounts^^ einen hab ich jetzt gekündigt^^

ich denke ich steige wieder ein wenn die nächste erweiterung kommt^^ denn wenn es cataclysm ist, soll ja azeroth wieder mehr eingebunden werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das wird bestimmt interessant^^

@vorposter: da hast du vollkommen recht. Ich will blizzard in der hinsicht auch nichts vorwerfen, da ich wahrscheinlich genauso gehandlet hätte. Das Resultat des Werdegang eines marketing-produkts ist an der sich extremst zur früheren spielweise unterscheidenden gut zu erkennen


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. August 2009)

pvp war damals bei weitem schlechter.



Ganos schrieb:


> sorry, aber ihr habt keine ahnung.
> Früher war ALLES besser! Ein episches pvp system bei dem man wirklich was draufhaben musste



hmmm....beim früheren pvp-system musste man einfach nur mehr zocken als jeder andere.....sonst nix


----------



## Ganos (21. August 2009)

LoL!!!! niemals mann...


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (21. August 2009)

Ganos schrieb:


> LoL!!!! niemals mann...



deine meinung..... leute die täglich viele stunden am pc verbringen, missen natürlich das alte system.

laut deiner aussage haben wir ja alle keine ahnung..... falsch! nur eine andere meinung, und von meiner wirst du mich mit deinen "lol´s" bestimmt nicht abbringen können.


----------



## SulTaNkx (21. August 2009)

alles klar^^ 2tage eine alterac schlacht nennst du besser ?? 
ich glaube du hasst kein plan sry


----------



## Karius (21. August 2009)

Nochmal zur Erinnerung:

Wir suchen hier nach Sachen die *schlechter* waren, nicht besser. 

Es gibt bereits genug Threads in denen Classic gelobt wird und die aufführen was der Meinung der Poster nach besser war. Das gehört also nicht hierher. Sollte alles besser gewesen sein, bleibt nur die Antwort "nichts war schlechter", eine Ausführung ist nicht nötig.


----------



## Tamîkus (21. August 2009)

für mich wäre die frage passender was in cklassic besser war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (21. August 2009)

SulTaNkx schrieb:


> alles klar^^ 2tage eine alterac schlacht nennst du besser ??
> ich glaube du hasst kein plan sry



Immer noch besser als dieses PvE gezerge...


----------



## Tamîkus (21. August 2009)

für mich wäre die frage passender was in cklassic besser war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (21. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> für mich wäre die frage passender was in cklassic besser war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hatten wir schon oft genug dieses Thema


----------



## Skywalker (21. August 2009)

Nun wenn ich mir die Antworten so durchlese hat Blizz anscheinend doch nicht so viel verkehrt gemacht mit ihren Patches und Erweiterungen...??


----------



## Psychomantis87 (21. August 2009)

Ungodly schrieb:


> Also bis auf das Gerenne, Flugpunkte und die wehr verstreuten Flugpunkte und die eine oder andere Instanz die lange gedauert hat, fand ich Classic WOW eindeutig besser. Warum?
> 
> Ich finde , heute wird es den Spielern viel zu leicht gemacht etwas zu erreichen. Wer muss den heute noch Ruf farmen oder Instanz Vorquests machen um im Content weiter zu kommen. Das 9 Set bekommt heute jeder in den Popes gesteckt ohne einmal in wenigstens 10ner PDK gewesen zu sein. Ich fand es in Classic besser, da dort nicht jeder in der lage war sich das "begehrte" T1 oder T2 Set einfach mal so in 4 WOchen zusammen  zu farmen. ICh würde es begrüßen wenn zu einem MIttelweg gefunden würde. Marken Sets und Sets aus Instanzen deutlich von einander abgrenzen damit der Erfolg eines Spielers deutlicher an seinem Euip zu erkennen ist.
> 
> ...



GANZ GENAU ! DANK DIR !


----------



## Grotuk (21. August 2009)

Skywalker schrieb:


> Nun wenn ich mir die Antworten so durchlese hat Blizz anscheinend doch nicht so viel verkehrt gemacht mit ihren Patches und Erweiterungen...??


Nö außer das sie die Pro und R0xx0r durch vereinfachungen vor den Kopf gestossen haben ^^


----------



## Vizard (21. August 2009)

Also dann mal:

Ewig lange lvln.
Ewig lange laufen.
Ewig lange laufen. (im Tode)
Ewig lange kein mount.
Ewig langes Farmen.
Ewig lange Prequests.
Es war einfach das meiste langweilig und dauerte ne halbe ewigkeit.
Aber wurde ja eigentlich schon gesagt musste es nur nochmal loswerden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Vizard


----------



## Vedhoc (21. August 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> hmmm....beim früheren pvp-system musste man einfach nur mehr zocken als jeder andere.....sonst nix



Dann hast du das aber nicht aktiv gezockt..
Es gab auf jedem server meist 1-2 Top-PvP-Gilden die sich untereinander ausgeredet haben wer wann welche Ränge bekommt.. da hat sich Solo und stunden lang vorm pc hocken *GARNIX *gebracht. Wir (also die Gilde[n]) konnten dich jederzeit blocken das du nicht weiterkommst bzw sogar absteigst.. nene soleicht was das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


greets


----------



## justblue (21. August 2009)

Die Klassen waren in WoW-Classic einer bestimmten Aufgabe zugeteilt. Priester waren Heiler. Punkt. Schamanen waren Heiler. Ebenfalls Punkt. Das konnte man sehr gut am T1-Set und am T2-Set sehen. Es gab zwar noch andere Talent-Bäume, doch die hatte man bestenfalls im PvP einzusetzen. Ich habe micht oft gefragt, warum es in WoW überhaupt 3 Bäume pro Klasse gibt, wenn man als Raider sowieso dazu verurteilt ist, nur ein ausgewähltes Set an Talenten verwenden zu können. Es gab nur eine Spec. Wer raiden wollte UND PvP machen wollte, der musste Unsummen an Gold ausgeben, denn das häufige Umskillen war in WoW Classic im Vergleich zum Einkommen extrem teuer.

Man konnte nur schwer zu Gold kommen. AH-Genies hatten es gut, die haben mit wissenschaftlichem Eifer Reichtum angehäuft. Ein "normaler" Spieler musste Mobs umlegen und grinden, denn daily Quests gab es nicht. Wer mit Level 60 ausstehende Quests abgeschlossen hat, war schön blöd, weil sie nicht so wie heute viel Gold gebracht haben, sondern bestenfalls ein kleines Trinkgeld, eine grüne Questbelohnung und Ruf. Im schlimmsten Fall nichts von all dem.

Apropos Ruf: Um bei manchen Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig zu kommen, musste man Myriaden an Items abgeben, die womöglich nur Chars mit einem bestimmten Beruf (etwa Kräuterkundler) sammeln konnten. Oder man musste Viecher abfarmen, die nur in einer sehr geringen Anzahl an einem kleinen entlegenen Ort zu finden waren. Wenn man nicht der Einzige war, der die gefarmt hat, dann war es ein reines "wer tagged den Mob als Erster"-Spiel, wobei man ohne Instant-Casts in diesem Fall sowieso verloren war, weil erst der erste Tick eines Dots einen Mob geflaggt hat. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war es ganz zu Beginn sogar möglich, mit genügend Schaden einen Mob noch "umzuflaggen".

Instanzen: Es gab keine Portsteine. Die Reise von Orgrimmar zum geschmolzenen Kern dauerte... lange. Sehr lange. Durch die wenigen Flugpunkte gab es zu jeder Instanz lange Wege, nicht immer war ein Hexer dabei. Das bedeutete: Warten, warten, warten. Damals gab es noch DKP für Pünktlichkeit, das hat sich jetzt schon ziemlich aufgehört. Bosse für 40 Leute haben etwa 3-4 Items gedroppt. Man kann sich ausrechnen, wie lange es gedauert hat, bis da jeder etwas vernünftiges bekommen hat. Set-Items waren für eine einzige Klasse verwendbar. Toll, wenn das zehnte Mal das Druiden-Item gedisst wird, während noch 3 Magier auf ihr Setteil warten. Also noch öfter in immer und immer wieder die selben Instanzen laufen, denn Marken gab es natürlich auch nicht, die man irgendwo gegen Items hätte tauschen können.

Man musste jede Gruppe einzeln buffen. Das mag sich für Nichtbuffer vielleicht nicht so tragisch anhören, aber wer in einem 40er-Raid mit 8 Gruppen jemals der einzige war, der einen bestimmten Buff konnte, der weiß, was ich meine. Es war tatsächlich so, dass man 1-2 Mal trinken musste, wenn man den gesamten Raid durchgebufft hat. Magier mussten idealerweise schon 15 Minuten früher einloggen, um genügend Brot und Wasser machen zu können. Druiden haben ihnen beim Erstellen dieser Sachen Anregen gegeben. Das mag zwar rollenspielmäßig ganz ganz toll sein, hat aber die Stehzeiten noch länger gemacht, als sie sowieso schon waren.

Schön waren auch die Instanzeingänge, die kein "Vorhang" waren, durch den man gehen konnte, sondern irgendetwas, auf das man klicken musste. Wenn da genügend Spieler (absichtlich oder unabsichtlich) davorgestanden sind, konnte man die Instanz nicht betreten. Nein, auch Hexerports haben nicht gewirkt, denn die konnte man nur außerhalb von Instanzen absetzen. Spieler A tauscht gegen Spieler B, der gerade in der Hauptstadt eingeloggt hat? Bitte ein Hexer und zwei andere vor die Instanz. Wieder ein paar Minuten beim Teufel (Portgeräte wie in Ulduar gab es natürlich nicht). Zeitschinden war überhaupt ganz groß geschrieben in WoW Classic. Gewiped? Bitte erst mal ein paar Minuten laufen, bevor die Instanz wieder betreten werden kann, denn der Friedhof liegt zufälligerweise einen Kilometer weit weg.

Mir fällt noch einiges ein, aber das reicht erst mal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ogum (21. August 2009)

- nicht nur die Lauferei nach den vergleichsweise wenigen Flugpunkten, auch das 20 minütige vorm Bildschirmsitzen und an jedem Flugpunkt neu aufsitzen um von einem Kontinent von Nord nach Süd zu fliegen.
- an jeder Brücke vom Pferd absitzen müsssen oder auch dann wenn Wasser nur in Sichtweite war.
- den ersten 60er aufgeben müssen um den Server zu wechseln, weil die 1. Server so krass gelagt haben( warteschleifen, diskonnects usw.). 
- Raids die mehr aus warten als aus spielen bestanden
- PvP leecher(keine Ahnung ob das heute auch noch so ist)
- 3 ode 4 Wochen Raid um 1 neues besseres Item zu bekommen
- Zweckgilden, die nur so groß waren um auch die 40er Raids vollzubekommen
- alles was schon vorher genannt wurde


----------



## lord just (21. August 2009)

Vedhoc schrieb:


> Dann hast du das aber nicht aktiv gezockt..
> Es gab auf jedem server meist 1-2 Top-PvP-Gilden die sich untereinander ausgeredet haben wer wann welche Ränge bekommt.. da hat sich Solo und stunden lang vorm pc hocken *GARNIX *gebracht. Wir (also die Gilde[n]) konnten dich jederzeit blocken das du nicht weiterkommst bzw sogar absteigst.. nene soleicht was das nicht
> 
> 
> ...




naja eigentlich sagst du ja mit deinem post, dass es einfach war. man brauchte nur eine gilde mit leuten die gut ausgerüstet sind und konnte dann einfach alle anderen blocken und einzelne mitglieder pushen. es kam folglich nicht wirklich aufs können an sondern mehr darauf, dass man viel zeit hatte und eine gilde die einen unterstützt. und als solospieler brauchte man auch einfach nur viel zeit und kam irgendwann nicht mehr weiter. egal wie gut man gespielt hat, weil man einfach von den gilden gestoppt wurde.

ist halt ähnlich wie damals das pushen vom arenarating.

das jetzige pvp system ist auf jeden fall schonmal besser als das damals, da es jetzt mehr auf skill ankommt. es kommt zwar noch immer auf das equipment an und die klassenkombinationen aber immerhin kommt man heut zu tage mit skill weiter als damals.


----------



## Vedhoc (21. August 2009)

lord schrieb:


> naja eigentlich sagst du ja mit deinem post, dass es einfach war. man brauchte nur eine gilde mit leuten die gut ausgerüstet sind und konnte dann einfach alle anderen blocken und einzelne mitglieder pushen. es kam folglich nicht wirklich aufs können an sondern mehr darauf, dass man viel zeit hatte und eine gilde die einen unterstützt. und als solospieler brauchte man auch einfach nur viel zeit und kam irgendwann nicht mehr weiter. egal wie gut man gespielt hat, weil man einfach von den gilden gestoppt wurde.



Hast eigl. recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. August 2009)

Vedhoc schrieb:


> Dann hast du das aber nicht aktiv gezockt..



doch....ein leben als nerd konnte und wollte ich mir jedoch nie erlauben. heute ist es möglich, mit einem gewissen maß an können und verhältnismäßig geringem aufwand eine hohe arena-wertung zu erzielen. damals benötigte man unmengen an zeit u ggf. die unterstützung der gilde.....skill war nicht von nöten.

von der damaligen klassen-balance will ich erst garnicht reden.....


----------



## xCyrex (22. August 2009)

Das einzige negative was ich mit Classic verbinde, sind die ganzen Nerds die wegen jeder Erweiterung rumheulen und rumdiskutieren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piposus (22. August 2009)

Nichts war schlechter, alles war besser.


----------



## Maximolider (22. August 2009)

och,pipo.....wir wissen doch jetzt alle das du veränderungen jeglicher form hast....aber begründe doch einfach mal deine tiefgründigen aussagen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (22. August 2009)

Mit insgesamt 39 Leuten auf den Maintank warten, der wegen Oma 1h essen musste.... xD


----------



## Hotgoblin (22. August 2009)

BG Wartezeiten^^


----------



## Diabolus Dark (22. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> für mich wäre die frage passender was in cklassic besser war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Community..

Das wars aber eigentlich schon.  

In WOTLK wurde es meiner Meinung nach nicht zu leicht, aber es ist kacke das in Instanzen (nicht Raids) keine Taktik und kein CC mehr benötigt wird und nur noch mit AOE draufgehauen wird.

An Classic kacke war vor allem das man nur mit 2 Dingen was "erreichen" konnte: Hardcore Raiden oder Hardcore PVP. Heute kann man auch ohne Raiden oder PVP was erreichen. Und 40 Mann Raids.. Mann waren die langweilig. Zumindestens wenn alle 40 auch wirklich dabei waren. Im Normalfall waren aber 10-15 Leute eh Brain AFK oder guckten nebenbei fern.


----------



## Hubautz (22. August 2009)

Diabolus schrieb:


> Die Community..
> 
> Das wars aber eigentlich schon.


Richtig. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass es einfach weniger Leute waren.
Wenn man früher etwas gefragt hat (wo ist dieser Questmob, wo ist jener Ort?), bekam man in der Regel eine vernünftige Antwort. Heute kriegt man Kommentare wie „guck bei buffed, Noob“  oder ähnliches



Diabolus schrieb:


> In WOTLK wurde es meiner Meinung nach nicht zu leicht, aber es ist kacke das in Instanzen (nicht Raids) keine Taktik und kein CC mehr benötigt wird und nur noch mit AOE draufgehauen wird.



Auch richtig. Instanzen mit CC machen zu müssen, war eben interessanter. Die „Qualität“ eines DD wurde nicht am DPS festgemacht, sondern daran, ob er es schaffte „seinen“ Mob im Schaf/Stun/Eisfalle/Shackle zu halten. Das hat irgendwie mehr Spaß gemacht, war einfach spannender.


Diabolus schrieb:


> Und 40 Mann Raids.. Mann waren die langweilig. Zumindestens wenn alle 40 auch wirklich dabei waren. Im Normalfall waren aber 10-15 Leute eh Brain AFK oder guckten nebenbei fern.




Mir haben die 40er Raids damals Spaß gemacht, das lag aber daran, dass ich eine nette und leidlich erfolgreiche Gilde hatte. Für die die nicht in dieser Situation waren, war es wohl ziemlich langweilig. Random Raids gab es ja quasi nicht.
Ansonsten war wirklich vieles schlechter/umständlicher. Das wurde aber hier schon mehrfach angesprochen.


----------



## Sinfallon (22. August 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung, 40 Mann Raids waren guit und schlecht, denn: Wenn man die 40 Leute hatte waren die Raids richtig spaßig und vor allem auch fordernd, aber die 40 Leute musste man erstmal zusammen bekommen...


----------



## AcidSoul (22. August 2009)

Heiler sein ohne diese neuartige Erfindung namens "Zaubermacht" ~.~ 
Die Skillung der anderen nicht sehen können  führte auch zu manchen bösen Überraschungen...
Wenn man Vorhatte ein BG zu spielen musste man sich schonmal auf 2-X Stunden wartezeit einstellen.
Und man war dauernd Pleite. Und damit meine ich nicht dieses "Ohje ich hab nurnoch 200g"-Pleite, sondern "Wie um alles in der Welt soll ich bloß die 3g Matkosten auf die schnelle auftreiben?!"-Pleite

Ich muss mich meinen Vorpostern aber anschließen, "damals" war die Community wirklich super! Von mir aus kann WoW gern 3/4 aller Kunden verlieren, wenn das bedeutet das es wieder so zugeht wie zu Classic Zeiten....(vorrausgesetzt Blizz würde dann nicht die Server einstampfen.... :/ )


----------



## Oronarc (22. August 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Erinnerung:
> 
> Wir suchen hier nach Sachen die *schlechter* waren, nicht besser.



Wenn es so ist, dann rufe ich nach /close, weil es NUR Dinge gibt, die in Classic Wow besser und nicht schlechter waren!


----------



## AcidSoul (22. August 2009)

Also Oronarc, wenn du bist zu dem Post gelesen hast den du zitiert hast, dann müsstest du schon über ca. 10 Tatsachen gestolpert sein, die zu Classic zeiten zweifellos schlechter waren als heute.
Von "NUR Dinge, die in Classic besser waren" kann also nicht die rede sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (22. August 2009)

Boah, die nervigsten Dinge beim Release?
Zuwenig Friedhöfe
Zuwenig Flugpunkte
Die Zeppeline flogen seltener als heute
Endloses Laufen, Laufen, Laufen.
Mit 40 Reiten? Scheiterte für viele am Gold. Man mußte weiterlaufen.
Epicreiten? dauerte teilweise Monate
Die Instanzen waren viel zu groß. Negativbeispiel: BRT Schön und witzig durchaus, aber nur Sonntags zwischen 8  und 20 Uhr durchspielbar.
40er Raids waren spaßig und nervig zugleich. Ein sack Flöhe hüten ist leichter.
Die extremen nervigen Weltquests. Gehe nach Kalimdor, zurück nach UC, wieder Kalimdor, dahin, dorthin, einfach besch..... deswegen haben viele sie nicht gemacht.
Nicht zu vergessen: Endlos BGs. Geliebt und gehaßt von vielen. 2 Stunden WS. 23 Stunden Alterac
Hordevorquest Onyxia. DIE Nervquest überhaupt. Ich wollte immer nur Rexxar töten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Classic wird immer Classic bleiben, mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen


----------



## Descartes (22. August 2009)

Wenn ich auch so von meinen Gildenmitglieder höre wie die damals raiden wahren,
wie kann man da noch von besser reden?

Ständig zerbrechente Gilden und deren Bündnisse.
Monate lang Raids abfarmen um vieleicht einer von 10 zu sein die need drauf haben 
und wieder monate warten bis das nächste dropt.
Man konnte alleine nichts reißen z.b. PvP wo gilden sich abgesprochen haben 
(und heute jammern diese gimps rum das sie im PvP zu nichts kommen)

Aber mal ehrlich was mir aufgefallen ist die Classic schreier zumindest ein großteil ist stark "Ich bezogen"
und wollen alles haben aber anderen nichts gönnen.


----------



## OH_Toni (22. August 2009)

Diabolus schrieb:


> Die Community..
> 
> Das wars aber eigentlich schon.
> 
> ...



Auch Unsinn, ich raide jetzt genauso viel wie früher (2mal in der Woche)und wir waren auc in BWL; uns hat nur die gefehlt wegen Addon um Nefarian zu legen.


----------



## SilverSeb (22. August 2009)

Ich spiele schon seit 3 Jahren und paar halbe Monate  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Ja früher war nicht alles schön aber mann hatte wenigstens ein Ziel.
Ich bin mit meinem damaligem Main (Pala) MC und habe am ersten Abend 2 T1 bekommen mein Gott hab ich mich da gefreut. Heute gehe ich 3 mal Random Naxx und habe auch 2 Teile.
Die langzeit motivation irgendwo hin zugehen und was zu bekommen ist weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Super gehe paar instanzen kaufe T9 oder T20 und was sagt das über den Spieler aus? Genau nichts.
Heute wird nicht mehr nach dem können geurteilt sondern nach DPS. Wenn man zu den Klassen gehört die Blizzard liebt ( der Magier gehört nicht dazu) bekommt man ein schönes + an allem. 
Magier waren nicht nur Tische bauer und Portal steller sondern richtige DD´ler die man brauchte.

Ich bin mal gespannt und werde die Tage die Gebiete abreisen die Blizzard verändert und hoffe das ein neues addon gut wird.


----------



## Pluto-X (22. August 2009)

Ich kenne viele Spieler die schon zu Classic-zeiten mit WOW aufgehört haben, weil denen einfach alles zu langwierig und dadurch zu langweilig war.
Das sagt ja schon einiges über die tolle alte Zeit aus.
Ich bin froh das dieser alte Kram durch die neue Erweiterung mal ordentlich ausgemistet wird !


----------



## TokyoHiroshi (22. August 2009)

Also ich kann nur soviel dazu sagen ...

Ich fand die Classic-Zeiten ein richtiges Highlight ...
Wie 40 Mann in MC , BWL oder später in AQ und Naxx über std hinweg an Bossen gewiped sind bis endlich einer von diesen in die Knieh ging und die Freude überhand nahm ... Das waren noch Zeiten ...

Obendrein fand ich das geplänkel in den BGs eindeutig besser ... Meine längste Alteracschlacht fand von 8 Uhr morgens bis 17 Uhr Abends statt und es hat einen richtig gefreut ...

Obendrein war das PVP System der alten Zeit mit all den Rängen eindeutig besser ( meine Auffassung ) ...




Zwar habe ich mit WotLK aufgehört, weil mir Zeit und auch Geld gefehlt hat, aber das neue Add On verspricht auch einiges ...
Nur als WoW Pionier fällt es mir natürlich schwer zu sehen, wie sich die alte Welt verändert und einiges leichter gemacht wird ...

Bin mal gespannt ob was an den Gerüchten stimmt, dass WoW eines Tages free2play wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Freuen würds mich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (22. August 2009)

Textabschnittkorrektur (korrektur fett markiert):


Karius schrieb:


> Was sind wir früher nicht gestorben, gelaufen und haben uns gequält. *Das Leveln machte Spass, da man praktisch alle Gebiete durchquerte und unterwegs viele Spieler traf*, *die Inis waren wahre Marathons, nach dem Beenden der Instanz hatte man das Gefühl, was geleistet zu haben und freute sich über den Loot als Belohnung*. *Die Raids hatten Vorquests, die dem Spieler die Geschichte von WoW nahe brachten und ihn dazu veranlassten, sich zu einem gewissen Teil mit dem Spielinhalt auseinanderzusetzen*. *Flugpunkte sammelte man einfach nebenbei*, nicht selten starb man und rannte dann weit über 5 Minuten von einer Ecke der Karte zur anderen, denn schließlich gab es im ganzen Gebiet nur einen Friedhof. *Statt stupidem Ruf farmen wie heute (das es damals leider auch gab aber nicht in so grossem Umfang), farmte man Mats, die auch im AH locker erhältlich waren*, und, und, und ..


Abschliessend kann ich sagen: Was Equipment anbelangt war Classic ein Traum im Vergleich zu heute. Was das Alltägliche anbelangt (Gold, Friedhöfe, etc) ist Wotlk ein Traum im Vergleich zu Classic.


----------



## Antimo (22. August 2009)

Mit das schlimmste war eigentlich das Farmen für das Epicmount.
Ewiges Warten auf andere Spieler war auch ätzend,weil es keine Port-Steine gab oder weil es einfach zu viele Leute waren,die gleichzeitig bereit waren(40Mann-Raids).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikulat (22. August 2009)

Also ich spiele seit Anfang BC, ich habe also noch AV ohne Verstärkungen gesehen. 
Und dazu muss ich sagen, dass hat schonma 2 std+ gedauert. Und wenn ich höre das es zu Classic noch länger gedauert hat, dann schlafen mir echt die Füße ein. Ich mein, man hat auch noch ein RL und ich hätte bestimmt keinen Bock so 6-8 std in einem bg zu verbringen.
Genauso mit den inis, ich hab doch keine Lust erst 3 std durch ne ini zu wipen und dann doch abzubrechen.
Und dieses achso tolle Ehrensystem! Hauptsache man muss nur ununterbrochen zocken, damit man mehr Ehre hat und sich sogar noch mit dem Server absprechen muss, um dann endlich Rang 14 oder so zu erreichen. Ja das ist schon sehr, sehr skill behaftet.
Aber ich muss sagen, ich finde selbst Abhärtung auch Schmarn, um mal was Gutes zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne, Rikulat


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (22. August 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Wenn es so ist, dann rufe ich nach /close, weil es NUR Dinge gibt, die in Classic Wow besser und nicht schlechter waren!



lass mich raten...du laberst einfach nur das schonmal gelesene nach und hast classic nie gespielt. liege ich richtig mit meiner vermutung?



Piposus schrieb:


> Nichts war schlechter, alles war besser.



gleiche frage auch an dich

natürlich gab es dinge die damals besser waren....aber nach denen wird hier nicht gefragt. die community ist heute wirklich der abschaum schlechhin, nur aus diesem einen grund wünsche ich mir ab u an die classic zeit zurück.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (22. August 2009)

Ich fand die Gruppensuche damals zum Kotzen, als es noch keine Portsteine gab musste man ewig im /2 Spammen und dann musste auch noch jeder zur Instanz hinkommen *würg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achanjiati (22. August 2009)

Schlechter?
Das ewige Laufen, weniger Friedhoefe.
Das Post zum Twink ne Stunde dauerte bis sie ausgeliefert wurde. Sobald man den Levelbereich fuer ein Quest verlassen hatte, gab es nicht die volle Rufbelohnung. Keine Umwandlung der Erfahrungspunkte in Gold fuer Questen die auf dem Hoechstlevel erledigt wurden.
Die Angel-Zeit war laenger. Und damit nerviger.


----------



## Grushdak (22. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich verstehe auch nicht, wie immer so viele dem Alten hinterher weinen.
Es gab damals wie heute Vorteile und Nachteile - also Gutes und Negatives.

Und viele, die jammern und meinen Classic wäre ja so geil gewesen,
haben bestimmt erst mittten in TBC angefangen und meinen auch noch, das wäre Classic ... tzzzzz ^^

Man suche sich einfach mal die alten Forenbeiträge heraus - unglaublich, was man da so findet.
Zu Classic-Zeiten wurden bereits genauso über Spieleinhalte gejammert, wie heute.

So wurde da bereits grenzenlos über ein Itemabstieg mit Einführung von T3 gemeckert.
Gut, da dieses User damals nicht wußten, wie weit heute die TSets fortgeschritten sind.^^

WoW hat sich weiter entwickelt - dem Meisten gefällt's - ein paar -Perm-Nörglern nicht.
Bei so vielen Millionen Usern kann man es nicht jedem recht machen.

Doch wie man sieht, ist Blizzards Strategie bisher wunderbar aufgegangen.


Ich kann nur sagen "Du bist WoW"
Doch lieber schreien diese Ewig-Nörgler nach Veränderungen - und wenn sie dann kommen schreien sie wieder.
Irgendwie erinnert mich das an Kleinkinder - die schreien auch oft - wennauch aus anderem Grund. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

Macht einfach das Beste daraus ...

greetz


----------



## Oronarc (22. August 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> lass mich raten...du laberst einfach nur das schonmal gelesene nach und hast classic nie gespielt. liege ich richtig mit meiner vermutung?



Tja, da würd ich an Deiner Stelle aber Deine Wahrsagerkugel wegwerfen - da liegst Du falsch.
Ich habe WoW schon zu Classic-Zeiten gespielt, also zu der Zeit, wo WoW eines der schönsten Spiele war, die je veröffentlicht wurden. Ich hab es nicht nur gespielt, sondern "geliebt" (wenn man sowas von einem Computerspiel sagen kann).

Und somit habe ich auch miterlebt, was der größte Feind von WoW war, nämlich Blizzard selbst, die per Salamitaktik ihr Spiel gegen die Wand gefahren haben.

Und ich gehöre zu den "wahren WoW-Fans", die erstens schon mit WoW aufgehört haben und zweitens in einem Monat beim AION-Start dabei sein werden, denn dort wird es wieder genau dieses tolle Spielgefühl wie zu WoW-Classiczeiten geben (auch dies wieder nicht nur dahergesagt, sondern in den Closed Betas selbst erlebt)

Soderle, nu Du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## War-Rock (22. August 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Tja, da würd ich an Deiner Stelle aber Deine Wahrsagerkugel wegwerfen - da liegst Du falsch.
> Ich habe WoW schon zu Classic-Zeiten gespielt, also zu der Zeit, wo WoW eines der schönsten Spiele war, die je veröffentlicht wurden. Ich hab es nicht nur gespielt, sondern "geliebt" (wenn man sowas von einem Computerspiel sagen kann).
> 
> Und somit habe ich auch miterlebt, was der größte Feind von WoW war, nämlich Blizzard selbst, die per Salamitaktik ihr Spiel gegen die Wand gefahren haben.
> ...



Früher war alles besser. 

"Giev WoW Classic back, or AION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1elf"

lol


----------



## teroa (22. August 2009)

Alirev schrieb:


> 1.das ewigs lange laufen fand ich auch doof. nur schon in brachland wenn man in wegekreuz ne quest bekam und dann ewigs weit laufen musste fürn furz
> 
> 2.lange 5 man instanzen auch (5 stunden haben wir damals im veregssenen tempel gebraucht)
> 
> ...




du bist auch so einer der am liebsten im startgebiet nen npc haben möchte der ein instant lv 80 macht und gleich mit mount und rüssie ausrüstet.

1. ohne fleiß kein preis

2.die inis waren gut

3.lol nicht dein ernst ...

4. kauf die nen größeren monitor..


----------



## Acuria (22. August 2009)

Hey du über mir, dank dir hab ich so köstlich gelacht wie lange nicht mehr.

Dein Archievment, einfach Göttlich.


----------



## teroa (22. August 2009)

Acuria schrieb:


> Hey du über mir, dank dir hab ich so köstlich gelacht wie lange nicht mehr.
> 
> Dein Archievment, einfach Göttlich.



hey das spiegelt nur die warheit wieder...
leider müsste ich das jetzt mit lichking da auch noch pve einfügen leider..^^


----------



## Cyl (22. August 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Erinnerung:
> 
> Wir suchen hier nach Sachen die *schlechter* waren, nicht besser.
> 
> Es gibt bereits genug Threads in denen Classic gelobt wird und die aufführen was der Meinung der Poster nach besser war. Das gehört also nicht hierher. Sollte alles besser gewesen sein, bleibt nur die Antwort "nichts war schlechter", eine Ausführung ist nicht nötig.



Falsch.

*Du* findest bestimmte Dinge früher schlechter und suchst nun Leute die es ebenso sehen und Dir auf die Schulter klopfen sollen.
Ich und anscheinend viele andere empfinden Deine ganzen "schlechtern" Sachen als wirklich gut und sinnvoll. Komisch mit der subjektiven Wahrnehmung, gell?
Die ganzen achso schlimmen Dinge von früher waren eine natürliche Auslese von Gimps. Heute gibts die nicht mehr, daher umsomehr Gimps. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Los (22. August 2009)

Mir hat Classic wow alles gefallen eig wüsste grad nix was mir ne gefallen hat auser man zählt MC dazu wenn mas x ma durchlaufen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

Vom Flugpunkte selber zusammensuchen ewig laufen etc. Hat wow zu dem gemacht was es war und nu nimmer is.

Aber muss ja jeder für sich selbst wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak47fatih (22. August 2009)

SulTaNkx schrieb:


> alles klar^^ 2tage eine alterac schlacht nennst du besser ??
> ich glaube du hasst kein plan sry





was den eine av das nur 10min dauert ? und wenn es net so läuft fangen die leute an zu spammen das alle noobs sind weil es nach 10min  immer noch net fertig ist.


wenn es UM eine Schlacht geht ,dann darf es keine 10min dauern wo jeder nur durch reitet boss tod und gleich noch mal rein ,damals waren die AV abzeichen noch was wert egal ob es ein freak war oder einer der nur ab und zu gespielt hatte.


der 2 weltkrieg hat auch net nur 10 min gedauert ,also kann mal eine schlacht im game auch mal 2h dauern.


und was sind die inis jz 30 min und dann gleich noch eine und hier fucken die meisten spieler sich ab wenn es mal net so schnell geht. 

es soll spass machen und net rein raus gehen wie......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (22. August 2009)

ak47fatih schrieb:


> der 2 weltkrieg hat auch net nur 10 min gedauert ,also kann mal eine schlacht im game auch mal 2h dauern.


*Sry - aber selten so einen dämlichen Vergleich gesehen, der dazu noch völlig geschmacklos ist!!*


----------



## spacekeks007 (22. August 2009)

wenn die leute die immer jammern früher war alles besser mal zurückversetzt werden in die "gut alte zeit" würden 90% von denen abkacken.

die meisten sind doch schon gewohnt schnell an geld  und ausrüstung ranzukommen man muss nicht stundenlang elite mobs bei tyrs hand oder heartglenn töten für runenstoff oder gold.

man hatte nix das leveln war quälend langwierig die ausrüstung war grün und wenn man gut war dann wars relativ blau bestückt.

also ich vermisse kaum was aus der "alten zeit" bin froh wie es momentan ist.. einiges kann man ändern aber schauen wir mal was das neue addon mitsich bringt


----------



## teroa (22. August 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> man hatte nix das leveln war quälend langwierig die ausrüstung war grün und wenn man gut war dann wars relativ blau bestückt.




mmhh komisch meine waren lila...


----------



## Rainaar (22. August 2009)

Ist Irrelevant. Vergangenheit und so - merkste was?

Spielt doch was anderes wenns Euch nicht gefällt. Meine Fresse ist das so schwer?

Die ganzen " ich spiel schon seit der Undercover Beta und war da schon t12 equippt" Leute sind gar nicht mehr erwünscht. Da scheissen die Jungs und Mädels von Blizz drauf. Und das ist gut so. Keiner will oder braucht Euch. Geht Aion spielen!


----------



## ak47fatih (22. August 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *Sry - aber selten so einen dämlichen Vergleich gesehen, der dazu noch völlig geschmacklos ist!!*





sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  für den vergleich  wusste  aber net wie ich es anders darstellen sollte.



sry bei allem lesern ,für den dummen vergleich(unglücklich ausgefallen)


----------



## Nexilein (22. August 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Falsch.
> 
> *Du* findest bestimmte Dinge früher schlechter und suchst nun Leute die es ebenso sehen und Dir auf die Schulter klopfen sollen.



Oh ja, gib's dem bösen Karius. Der ist nämlich immer unsachlich und erstellt Threads nur damit sie zugeflamed werden; außerdem würde er es ganz schlimm finden wenn seine Posts als Grundlage für eine sachliche Diskussion dienen würden...

Epic fail Cyl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nrg (22. August 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> du bist auch so einer der am liebsten im startgebiet nen npc haben möchte der ein instant lv 80 macht und gleich mit mount und rüssie ausrüstet.
> 
> 1. ohne fleiß kein preis
> 
> ...


1.) Warum jemandem ein Mount mit 20 gönnen wenn man selbst mit 40 sich keins kaufen konnte weil ma so viel Gold bekommen hat. Ich hatte mit meinem ersten Char mein erstes Gold mit Level 18 zusammen (Patch 1.5 glaub ich)

2.) Ich wage zu bezweifeln das man BRT als gut und durchdacht bezeichnen kann, ich bezweifele das du jemals drin warst vor 2.0

3.) Toleranz bedeutet das man die Meinung anderer tolleriert, selbst wenn die eigene Imbaness in Frage gestellt wird weil jemand die Lokalisierung gut findet.

4.) Lass mich raten du hast nie einen Heiler in Classic 40er Raids gespielt sonst würdest du hier nicht so viel blubbern.



Cyl schrieb:


> Falsch.
> 
> *Du* findest bestimmte Dinge früher schlechter und suchst nun Leute die es ebenso sehen und Dir auf die Schulter klopfen sollen.
> Ich und anscheinend viele andere empfinden Deine ganzen "schlechtern" Sachen als wirklich gut und sinnvoll. Komisch mit der subjektiven Wahrnehmung, gell?
> Die ganzen achso schlimmen Dinge von früher waren eine natürliche Auslese von Gimps. Heute gibts die nicht mehr, daher umsomehr Gimps. Ganz einfach.



Und du findest bestimmte Dinger von damals besser und suchst Leute die es ebenso sehen und Dir auf die Schulter klopfen sollen. Du und einige andere finden Dinge gut die damals sehr viele nicht sinnvoll oder gut fanden. So genug deine Argumente auf dich selbst angewendet. 
Schau dir einfach mal die Post in den Foren von 2005/6 an, da wird mehr geheult und geflamt als heute. Kann also nicht alles gut gewesen sein damals wenn sich die Spieler beschweren.


----------



## Dracocephalus (22. August 2009)

Natürlich gab es sehr viele Dinge, die in Classic-WoW doof waren....vieles von dem, was der Threadstarter anführte gehört aber nicht dazu. 

- Natürlich ist es doof, per pedes durch die Welt zu laufen, aber da da jeder durch mußte, war es eben so. Als Hordler war mir das Brachland etwas zu groß und 1kNadeln war die Hölle. Dafür hätte es aber auch gereicht, bei Lvl30 mit dem Mount anzufangen. 20 ist viel zu früh. Man weiß es dann gar nicht wirklich zu schätzen. Noch besser wäre es nur, wenn es eine lange Questreihe für jedes Mount gäbe, die ab 10 beginnt und bei 30 endet, indem man dem Tier einen Namen gibt. 

- Die langen Instanzen gibt es immer noch. Weil sich 95% der Spieler immer in den jeweils aktuellen Addons tummeln, muß man die meisten Inis in der alten Welt alleine machen. Oder man läßt sich - ein RP-Fauxpas der Extraklasse - durch eine Ini ziehen. Warum man Dinger wie Tempel, BRD und Konsorten nicht schon früher wie Kloster aufgeteilt hat, bleibt mir immer ein Rätsel. Da hat eine Verbesserung stattgefunden, keine Frage. Allerdings lassen die Inis es an Feeling missen. In der alten Welt war man hautnah dran am Geschehen, hier nimmt man es kaum wahr. 

- Zu den Namen muß man wohl kein Wort verlieren

- Die Vorquesten zu entfernen halte ich für einen gewaltigen Fehler. Ich mache alle Pres, die ich noch machen kann und sie sind alle genial. Man wird um die halbe Welt geschickt, muß absolut irre Dinge tun und finden, weiß endlich, was der eine oder andere NPC für eine Daseinsberechtigung hat und am Ende das Gefühl, sich den Zugang wirklich verdient zu haben. Ohne Pre kann jeder Hinz und Kunz in eine Ini. Sie wird zum simplen Farmground für solche, die für Story, Atmosphäre und RP nichts über haben, also solche, die ein solches Spiel gar nicht spielen sollten, weil schon ihre Anwesenheit allein den Spielspaß absaugt. Jede weggelassene Pre ist auch ein fehlendes Versatzstück in der Story und damit ein Verlust für das ganze Spiel.

- Mehr Flugpunkte und Friedhöfe waren eine sinnvolle Ergänzung. Auch die Erhöhung der Laufgeschwindigkeit als Geist zählt dazu. Der Tod soll zwar etwas wehtun, aber man sollte dadurch keine spieltechnischen Probleme bekommen. Wie oft passierte es, daß der Boss/ein Rare/Questmob fiel und ich mit ihm und als ich endlich zurück war, war die Leiche schon despawned. Zu oft. Hier ein Daumen hoch für die neuen Features.

- Das das AH tatsächlich leergekauft war und auch im /2 niemand was hatte, kenne ich eigentlich nicht. Und es ist ja nicht so, daß Farmarbeit inzwischen der Vergangengheit angehört. Man muß für bestimmte Erfolge, Questen und Ruf immer noch viel Grinden. Wobei ich es als Verbesserung anerkenne, daß die Rufzugewinne nicht mehr mit dem Level skalieren, was nie wirklich logisch war. Die Ruffraktion ist einem Lvl50 ebenso dankbar für das Töten von 10 Gegnern wie einem Lvl70, denn tot ist nun mal tot. Das ist definitiv besser und hat das Ruffarmen nicht wirklich zu sehr erleichtert. Wer Hydraxianer und Holzschlundfeste ehrfürchtig haben will, hat immer noch ein paar anstrengende Wochen vor sich. 

- Das PvP-System seinerzeit hatte zwar auch seine Macken und war sicherlich nicht unbedingt skillfördernder als heute, aber es machte mehr Spaß. Man konnte PvP machen, um nicht nur Ruf und Ehre zu bekommen, sondern auch Erfahrung und Titel. Das war auch gar nicht so schwer, wollte man nicht der Oberroxxor werden. Am Mittwoch Abend haben sich alle eingelogged und die Schlachtfelder geentert, wenn man mal 15min warten mußte, hat man eben geangelt (Angeln skillt nun schneller, was die Tortur kürzer aber nicht angenehmer macht, dennoch ein Plus). Aber durch das Zusammenlegen in Realmpools spart man natürlich viel Zeit ein. Ich habe in der Zeit ein paar nette Titel erhalten. war schön. Nebenbei ist man auch aufgestiegen und hat PvP nicht als PvE-Zeitverschwendung ansehen müssen. Als BC kam änderte sich das und ich hab PvP einfach gelassen. Aber ich glaube, da hat sich wieder was geändert...

- Erfolge! Die sind toll. Ich finde zwar, es dürften gerne mehr Titel und Styleboni sein und gerne noch mehr Sinnlos-Erfolge wie aus 65m fallen und überleben etc., aber das ist alles schon eine gute Idee gewesen. Man fühlte sich bei Classic immer etwas sonderbar unter den ganzen Titelträgern, die aber alle die gleichen hatten. Späher, Blutgardist etc. *gähn* Wie heißt es doch bei den "Unglaublichen" so treffend: "When everybody is super, nobody is...". Ein Titel soll eine Auszeichnung sein. Ist er zu häufig, ist er nur noch normal. Mit einem "Jenkins" kann man mich nicht mehr wirklich beeindrucken.

- Neue Klassen/Völker. Naja, das ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Einerseits freut man sich an den neuen Klassen und Völkern, weil sie Veränderung bringen, aber andererseits passen sie nicht so optimal in die Story und haben die Grenzen zwischen den Fraktionen zu sehr verschmiert. Ich fand es gut, daß die Allianz keine Schamanen hatte und die Horde keine Palas. Die Elfen gefallen mir eigentlich auch nicht bei der Horde und die Tentakelmonster wirken bei der Allianz auch fehl am Platz. Vom Todesritter braucht man gar nicht zu reden. DIE Klasse für HuschHusch-Spieler, die alles zwischen Lvl 1 und 60 als total unnötig betrachten, statt ihren Charakter in dieser Zeit zu entwickeln. Das war alles nur dem Gejammer bestimmter Spieler geschuldet. Buäh! Ich hab immer Allianz/Horde gespielt und jetzt hab ich Horde/Allianz angefangen und die haben gar keinen Pala/Schami...und das ist im PvP soooo unfair *schmoll* Das nun die neutralen Goblins zur Horde überlaufen (jaja, sind nicht Steamwheedle, schon klar...) kann man fast noch verschmerzen, haben doch Goblins schon in WC1-3 auf der Seite der Horde gekämpft, aber einen Worgen zu spielen....ne, das nun wirklich nicht. Als Fazit also: Neu ist gut, aber nur wenn es stimmig ist und mit Bedacht auf Story und RP eingepflegt wird und nicht aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen. 

- Fliegen...ein Traum. Reiten war ja schon nett. Episch reiten super, aber fliegen ist genial. Und mit dem Kataklysmus auch endlich in Azaroth. Man spart Zeit und Weg und vor allem Feindkontakt. Und es paßt gut in die Story. Wäre aber in Classic auch eher problematisch gewesen. Was sollte man da auch fliegen? 

- Neue Berufe. Erst der Juwe, dann der Inschriftler. Beides passende Berufe, die das Spiel noch etwas variabler gestalten. Wobei man aber nicht vergessen darf, daß es für bestimmte Klassen mit bestimmten Skillungen trotzdem immer noch DIE Rüstung und DIE Waffe gibt, die man mit DER Verzauberung belegt und die dann DEN Stein trägt und man DIE Glyphe braucht. So gesehen ist es ziemlich eintönig im Endgame. 

- Neue Welten. Mir hat es gefallen, daß man in die Scherbenwelt kommen kann und nun nach Nordend. Man spielt sich also durch die Addons hindurch und darf an jedem teilhaben. Die Scherbenwelt gefiel mir persönlich nicht so gut, vor allem der Schergrat nervt, aber Nagrand und die Zangarmarschen sind hübsch. Was mich extrem ärgert ist, daß das alles nun enden soll. Classic wird eingestampft und Deathwing macht alles kaputt. Man kann sich NICHT mehr durch die Addons spielen, nicht mehr das erleben, was Millionen zuvor erlebt haben. Solch einen Verlust mag ich nicht ertragen. Das ist für mich ein Grund aufzuhören und zu wechseln. Hier tötet man einen wichtigen Bestandteil des Spiels, opfert ihn auf dem Altar der Zweckmäßigkeit. Aber erstmal abwarten, was genau passiert. Man könnte ja einiges über Phasing machen.... 

- Massenaufläufe waren in Classic normal. Eigentlich hielt sich jeder Spieler der Horde in OG auf, jeder Allianzler in SW. Das ging auf die Serverlast. Die Bude war voll. Inzwischen verteilt sich das besser, was aber auch bestimmte Städte in Geisterstädte verwandelt hat. Wann trifft man schon mal einen Spieler in Silbermond oder auf der Exodar? Und wenn ein Raid kommt, tja, dann läßt man ihn meist durch, weil man ohnehin nur mit fünfen gegen 25 unterwegs ist. Weil es aber so wenig Raum gab, traf man auch öfter auf die andere Fraktion. Das war gut für die PvPler, eher schlecht für die ruhigen RPler. Strangelthorn war die Hölle. Dafür gab es mehr OpenPvP. Das trifft man kaum noch. Man sehe sich allein Halaa an. Ich hab in zwei Jahren eine Kampfmarke erbeutet. Man trifft da niemanden. Das ist der Nachteil der großen Weite.

- Kommunikation. War in Classic besser. Es gab den Weltverteidigungskanal, in dem man immer sehen konnte, in welchem Gebiet gerade ein Angriff losging. Und es gab den LFG-Kanal, in dem man ohne Beschränkungen suchen konnte. Heute hat man den /4, aber nur, wenn man nicht in einer Gruppe ist und auch nur,  wenn man dieses doofe Suchfenster ausgefüllt hat, in dem man nicht frei wählen kann, was man will. Ein 70er darf nicht in BRD gehen, ja, nicht mal jemanden für die Region Pestländer suchen. So ein Schwachsinn. Elende Gängelung der Spieler!. Aber es gibt jetzt einen Spam-Melden-Button. Leider ist die Ignoliste immer noch zu kurz. Das Ticketsystem ist auch besser geworden, die Wartezeiten leider nicht.

Soo, mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein. Aber das sollte auch reichen. Man sieht sehr gut, daß natürlich nicht alles schlecht war in Classic, aber auch nicht alles rosig. Hätte man das Gute behalten und das Schlechte verbessert, wäre alles genial. Hat man aber nicht. Ist es also nicht.

Wir werden sehen, was die Zeit noch bringt.

D.


----------



## teroa (22. August 2009)

nrg schrieb:


> 1.) Warum jemandem ein Mount mit 20 gönnen wenn man selbst mit 40 sich keins kaufen konnte weil ma so viel Gold bekommen hat. Ich hatte mit meinem ersten Char mein erstes Gold mit Level 18 zusammen (Patch 1.5 glaub ich)
> 
> 2.) Ich wage zu bezweifeln das man BRT als gut und durchdacht bezeichnen kann, ich bezweifele das du jemals drin warst vor 2.0
> 
> ...



1.ich hatte zu classic zeiten auch mein erstes maunt ers mit 45,aber mich hats net gestört,liegt aber wohl daran das ich im gegesatz zu den meisten wowler schon vorher mmorpgs gespielt habe
2.ich bin seid dem BWl dazu kahm in wow glaube war 1.6 oder 1.7
3.sorry aber in englisch klang es nun mal besser..
4. ne war ja der tank^^


----------



## spacekeks007 (23. August 2009)

Wernn man die beiträge hier so liest..."ich war schon seit release dabei" oder "seit der beta"  was juckt es einen ? die meisten karten werden wieder neu gemischt wenn das addon rauskommt deine ausrüstung ist dann so gut wie nutzlos weil jedes grüne teil was droppt (siehe bc release) ist besser als dein episches

klar hat man vorher etwas erfahrung sammeln können was leider bei manchen irgendwie auf der strecke bleibt da man so schnell wie möglich auf maximal stufe hochspielen will.

da bleibt manchmal die freundlichkeit oder das miteinander in gruppen auf der strecke.

aber hey... neues addon neues glück damals war es nett heute is es "netter"

wem es nicht passt der wechselt zu den ach so tollen aktuellen mmorpg´s die momentan so in umlauf sind.   zu 80% kommen die meisten wieder zurück zu wow



man kann das gejammer schon langsam nimmer hören


----------



## Karius (23. August 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> man kann das gejammer schon langsam nimmer hören



Deswegen wollten wir das ja mal in Fakten festhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf meinem Startserver musste man als Nachtelf beispielsweise meist laufen wenn man nach IF/SW wollte, da es einfach niemanden gab, der einen geportet hätte. Auf einigen Karten fehlten die Flugpunkte komplett. Der Flugpunkt auf der Thoriumspitze wurde erst nachträglich hiinzugefügt, sodass es zum Blackrock immer ne Ecke war. 

Generell ist es schwer zu verstehen wie unglaublich viel Zeit man nur mit Laufen verbracht hat, wenn man nicht dabei war. Blizzard hat dann über sein Spielkonzept immer mehr darauf geachtet, entstehende Spielfrustration zu vermeiden. Anders als beispielsweise Super Mario Brothers, wo man einfach von vorne anfangen muss, wird in WoW drauf geachtet, dass man möglichst wenig Frustration erlebt. Das ist letztlich eine Konzeptfrage, wird aber heute bei fast allen komplexeren Spielen so gehandhabt.

Um mal einen ersten Klassenfall zu behandeln:

Die Magier konnten früher nur Brot und Wasser in einzelnen 5er Stacks herstellen. Damit man also einen ganzen Raid versorgen konnte und wir sprechen hier von 40 Mann, musste man schon gute 15 Minuten vorher in der Ini sein und klicken, klicken, klicken, ZzZzzZz

Dann kamen die ersten und man verteilte, verteilte, verteilte.... ZzZzzZzZzZz

Afk gehen ging nicht weil man alle paar Sekunden klicken musste, im Chat spammen dass die Leute sich ihr Zeug holen sollen usw. 

Dann kamen einige immer zu spät. Für die dann immer schön im Kampf noch was machen und rüberschieben. 

Die Taschen musste man logischerweise immer schön leer haben, denn es musste ja der ganze Mist reinpassen. Viele Elixiere/Tränke die nur a 5 stacken verpesteten eh schon das inv. (Man merke, dass die Onytasche damals der reinste Luxus an Platz war. Nix mit 20ger Taschen für lau.)

Dazu kommt, dass man früher viel mehr Buffmaterial brauchte. Kampf- und Wächterelixier gibt es noch nicht so lange. 

Ein ordentlicher Raid hat max Buffmat gefordert. Das heisst, dass ihr fast noch mal die gleiche Zeit ins farmen stecken durftet. Ich hab mich noch mühsam mit zig anderen Raidern um ein paar Peitscherwurzelknollen gestritten. Die Respawnzeiten waren bei weitem nicht so hoch. Man musste wirklich Stunden investieren. 

Man hat jede Gruppe einzeln mit Int gebufft. Ein echter Brüller. 

Es gab nicht wirklich Addons. Man hat also nicht gesehen wer Int braucht. Auch Addons die das handeln erleichtern kamen dann erst auf. Man hat also zu Anfang noch alles per Hand ins Handelsfenster geschoben. 

Selbst dann kam immer noch: Ich will aber mehr Wasser, ich lieber nur Brot, raberraber...


Noch eine Sache die keiner wirklich bedenkt, viele Sachen wusste einfach keiner. Man konnte nicht einfach alles nachschauen. Mal ehrlich, wie oft seid ihr über die Kette nach MC gerannt? 


Es gab keine Ausstattungsalternativen, dass heisst man ist blau in die Raids gegangen und hat sich dann langsam ausgestattet. Wer T 0,5 hatte war schon der Held vom Erdbeerfeld. Nun hat man dort nicht einfach Zack Zack Bosse gelegt. Wenn dann mal Teile droppten, dauerte es viel länger da die Drops pro Raidmember viel geringer waren. Selbst wenn man mal in einer Gilde war die in MC was gerissen hat, bei uns waren das genau 2 am Anfang, hatte man nur eine Ini um sich zu equippen. Wer wirklich später mal BWL ging hat meist erst wochenlang von Valestraz auf die Nuss bekommen. Contentblocker waren echte Contentblocker. 

Dieser Umstand ist ja auch das was viele als so positiv empfunden haben. Wenn man organisatorisches Talent hatte, hat man 40 Irre militärisch geordnet und sich so langsam an die Bosse gemacht. Droppte da was hatte man richtig gutes Equipment, das eine halbe Ewigkeit hielt. Jeder konnte es sehen, keiner hatte es und alle wollten es haben. 

Mit T2 konnte man vor IF von morgens bis abend posen, mit T9 kräht kein Hahn danach. 

Klar fanden das viele besser, aber dieser Umstand hatte eben auch seine Schattenseiten. Er ließ nämlich alle diejenigen im Regen, die bewundernd Euer tolles T2 bestaunten. Die waren nur Zuschauer die einen Blick über den Zaun werfen durften. 

Das ewige 1) Ini rausbringen, 2) Ini nerfen, 3) besseres Nachequippen ermöglichen, 4) Ini massiv nerfen ermöglicht eben gestaffelt mehr und mehr Leuten den Zugang. 

Wenn man früher am Raidskill angekommen war, musste man sich wochenlang mühsam aufequippen um weiter zu kommen. 

Was haben wir damals in Naxx auf den Sack bekommen. Patchwork war anfänglich einfach nicht zu machen, bei  unserem Equipment. 

Ja irgendwie war es ein bisschen ein anderes Spiel. Aber wer nicht ewig gespielt hat, hatte gar keine Chance mitzumachen und wurde ausgeschlossen. Das ist heute einfach anders. Es wird die an jeder Ecke nachgeschmissen und dadurch viel leichter einen Einstieg zu finden. 


Was ich nicht so schön finde, ist die Wiederverwertung alten Contents. Scheiss auf Naxx2 und Ony2. Ich will lieber was neues, aber auf der anderen Seite hatte fast niemand Naxx wirklich gesehen. Auf unserem Server waren das vielleicht 100 Leute und selbst wir haben es nicht durch geschafft. Daher ist es halt für viele neu gewesen.

Einer meiner Bekannten hat tatsächlich Rang 14 gemacht. Und was soll ich sagen, wir haben ihm alle gesagt, er spinnt. Daran war eigentlich nichts heldenhaftes mehr, denn es war einfach ungesund. Blizzard hat das ja auch erkannt und unterbunden. Es kann nicht Sinn und Zweck sein, dass ein Spiel die Zerstörung der Gesundheit seiner Spieler fördert und für den Erfolg verlangt. 

Mal für alle die das nicht mehr kennen. Das orientierte sich nach relativer Leistung die sich vor allem in investierter Zeit wieder spiegelte. Man tat sich mit anderen Gilden zusammen und verabredete wer der nächste werden sollte. Dann musste er immer oben gehalten werden. Ohne Gilde hat man es gar nicht geschafft. Selbst wenn alles glatt lief hieß das in etwa einen Monat jeden Tag mindestens an die 12 Std spielen. 
Das muss man sich erst mal wirklich vor Augen führen. JEDEN TAG ohne Pause. 

Gut damals fanden das viele noch geil, aber es zieht zum Glück auch eine Phase der Gesundung über WoW. Vielspielen kann irgendwann auch zu weit gehen. Heute kann man mit wenig Aufwand auch dabei sein. Das Angebot ist reichhaltig, die Inis kurz und mehr für Menschen mit "normalem" Lebenswandel ausgelegt.   


Nachdem das nun schon ein bisschen Text ist, möchte ich hiermit erst mal schließen. Vor allem würde ich mich sehr über klassenspezifisches freuen, das inzwischen Eurer Meinung nach eine Verbesserung erfahren hat. Mit dem Mage habe ich ja nun angefangen. 

Da leveln früher ungleich schwerer war, hatte ich damals nur einen 60ger, logischerweise nur den Magier und kann so nicht von anderen Klassen aus eigener Erfahrung berichten. 


Um noch auf einen Kommentar einzugehen: Viele wichtige Items waren bei uns sehr wohl nicht im AH zu haben und wurden, wenn überhaupt, nur unter der Hand gehandelt. So waren Kernleder, Feuer- und Lavakerne absolute Heiligtümer der Gilden und völlig unverkäuflich. Jede angehende MC Gilde hatte so das Problem, das sie ihrem MT erst mal kein Resiset zusammen bauen konnte. Wer damals eines der seltenen Rezepte dafür hatte, war fast ein Unicum und sehr gefragt. Derjenige der damals das meiste Geld auf dem Server gemacht hat, war Schmied und stellte diese Teile her. Zu diesen Zeiten hat man immer erst den MT ausgestattet, mit allem was ging. DDs waren nix wert, die konnten schauen wo sie bleiben. Die komplette Wirtschaft hat sich anders zusammengesetzt, da Angebot- und vor allem Nachfragestruktur sich völlig anders dargestellt haben.


----------



## Nassim (23. August 2009)

Mahlzeit,

na den ganzen Argumenten noch ein paar, die die meisten wohl lange vergessen haben (wenn sie überhaupt so lange schon spielen):

Die Serverstabilität.......zu Classiczeiten waren Serverabstürze an der Tagesordnung. Alleine die Wipes in MC wegen Abstürzen der Server sind wohl unvergessen. Da gabs auch noch nicht die netten Ankündigungen "der Server wird in 15 Minuten runtergefahren"....ne, da zog Blizzard einfach die Stecker, und aus waren die Dinger. Und dann kamen die auch nicht nach 5 Minuten wieder....das dauert teilweise Stunden (ich hab heute noch zig Low-Levels-Chars auf irgendwelchen Servern rumgammeln).

Dann reden wir mal noch von den "netten" Warteschlangen beim Einloggen....nicht wie heute, einlogen und zack, drinne. Früher waren gerade zu den besten Zeiten (Freitag, Samstag Abend) Warteschlangen von 200 - 300 Spielern keine Seltenheit. Und richtig super war das dann, wenn du gerade in nem Raid warst, und hattest nen Disconnect......39 Mann warten, bis du nach 30 Minuten endlich wieder im Spiel warst.


----------



## Lanatir (23. August 2009)

Hat eigentlich schon einer diesen furchtbaren sammelbug erwähnt der monatelang nicht weggepatcht wurde? Wo man versucht hat Kräuter oder Erze zu sammeln und bis zum sankt nimmerleinstag in gebückter haltung durch die pampas rennen musste weil das system beim sammelvorgang hängengeblieben ist? Oder das berühmte 'ertrinken an land'? Oder die unsichtbaren mobs die einen über eine ganze Karte verfolgt haben und man NICHTS dagegen tun konnte das man daran stirbt? Alles Classic. Von den Täglich vorkommenden Situationen bei denen man durch die Welt gefallen ist garnicht zu reden.


----------



## Karius (23. August 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Oder die unsichtbaren mobs die einen über eine ganze Karte verfolgt haben und man NICHTS dagegen tun konnte das man daran stirbt? Alles Classic. Von den Täglich vorkommenden Situationen bei denen man durch die Welt gefallen ist garnicht zu reden.



omg ja ^^

Hatte ich alles schon verdrängt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (24. August 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Nachdem das nun schon ein bisschen Text ist, möchte ich hiermit erst mal schließen. Vor allem würde ich mich sehr über klassenspezifisches freuen, das inzwischen Eurer Meinung nach eine Verbesserung erfahren hat. Mit dem Mage habe ich ja nun angefangen.


Gut, da zwischendurch auch mal ein sachlicher Text gekommen ist, gehe ich gerne darauf ein.
In Classic habe ich alle Klassen angespielt, auf 60 gebracht hab ich aber nur nen Heilpriester und 2 Magier, einmal mit Feuer und einmal mit Eis. Der Jäger war fast 60, aber dann kam das Addon raus und ich hab ihn auf Eis gelegt. Aber hier soweit mal meine Erfahrungen:
Priester: Grundsätzlich gab es eigentlich keine Varianten beim Priester. Entweder hat man PvE gespielt, dann war man auf Holy geskillt oder man hat PvP gespielt, dann war man auf Shadow geskillt. Völlig egal wie man geskillt war, das Leveln als Priester war ne echte Quahl. Ich hab in etwa das doppelte an Zeit zum spielen investiert wie meine Freunde und war dennoch immer nur knapp ein Bisschen höher als diese. Warum? Nunja, man hat einfach null Schaden ausgeteilt. Die traurige Wahrheit war echt, dass ich mir ne Mehrfahrenkarte für den Engel gekauft hätte, wenns sowas gegeben hätte. Sterben war beim leveln als Priester wirklich und effektiv normal und nichts Aussergewöhnliches. Das Problem war, dass man gegen maximal 2 Monster gleichzeitig kämpfen konnte. Kam ein drittes Monster dazu hat man nen Fear rausgehauen und ist so schnell man konnte weggelaufen, denn man hatte effektiv keine Möglichkeit, drei Monster gleichzeitig zu bekämpfen, ausser, man wollte wiedermal Bob sehn. Mit Bob hat man manchmal sogar Kochrezepte ausgetauscht, weil man so schnell nacheinander gestorben war, dass die Nachricht kam, man könne so schnell nicht wiederbelebt werden -.-
Also war man als Priester eigentlich immer mindestens zu zweit unterwegs. Das war aber gleichzeitig auch schon, denn so konnte man auch das tun, wozu der Priester gedacht war: heilen! Ich behaupte: jeder, der in Classic nen Heiler hochgespielt hat, hat auf lvl 60 zur geistigen Elite gehört. Man wusste perfekt mit seinem Charakter umzugehen, kannte jeden Skill in und auswendig und wusste immer in jeder Situation wie zu handeln war. Wenn ich da alleine an BC und die 70er Zeiten zurückdenke graut es mir wirklich schauderhaft. Mit lvl 70 hab ich grundsätzlich nur noch den Heiler in ner Instanz gespielt, weil man einfach 2/3 der Heiler in der Pfeife rauchen konnte (zumindest wenns keine Heiler der eignen Gilde waren). Das war also ein absoluter Pluspunkt zu Classic: Wer seinen Char auf 60 gebracht hat, wusste damit umzugehn. Wer auf 60 nicht mit seinem Char umgehn konnte, hatte ihn definitv über Ebay gekauft.
Gut, irgendwann war ich 60, vergleichsweise zum Rest des Servers war ich noch an der oberen Spitze (hatte damals viel Zeit) und so hat man sich dann mal an die 60er Instanzen gemacht und erste Erfahrungen im Highlvlbereich gesammelt. Die meisten Instanzen waren schon recht knackig, vor allem weil man sich erst mal noch eigene Taktike erarbeiten musste (das kennt heute wohl kaum mehr jemand). Man konnte nichts nachlesen im Netz und hat es in Kauf genommen, mal kurz 10x am Boss zu wipen und danach die Instanz von vorne zu beginnen, weils Respawn gab. Ich gebe zu, das mit dem Respawn war völliger Mist. Aber das Wipen an und für sich war echt was Gutes. Jeder Spieler wusste: bei nem harten Boss kämpft man so lange, bis der Sack liegt! Wenn der Boss dann endlich tot war war das ein unheimlich tolles Gefühl, je nach Schwierigkeit könnte man es in etwa mit nem Fussballspiel vergleichen. Jeder, der zu Classiczeiten Ragnaros gelegt hat, hat sich damals vermutlich so gefühl, als hätte er höchstpersönlich ein EM oder ein WM-Finalspiel gewonnen, genau so war das Gefühl. Aber bis nach MC muss ich noch nicht mal gehn. Ich erinnere mich gut daran, nachdem wir endlich Strat und Scholo gemeistert hatten und da endlich "locker" durchgingen (wobei locker bedeutet, dass man nicht mehr permanent Wipes hatte, sondern nur noch einzelne wenige Wipes) gings nach DM. Viele denken jetzt wohl DM? Deadmines? Todesminen? Ne, selbstverständlich nicht. DM steht für Dire Maul, sprich Düsterbruch. Das war ist und bleibt mit Abstand die härteste 5er Instanz die ich je betreten habe. Selbst ungenerfte BC-70er-Instanzen im Hardmode waren ein Witz dagegen. Wir betraten die Instanz, pullten die ersten paar Monster und wipten dahin. DM war echt ne riesige Knacknuss. Ich erinnere mich gut an die ersten zwei Stunden, nach denen wir beschlossen hatten, das Ganze abzubrechen und an nem Samstag konzentriert da rein zu gehn (war schon spät in der Nacht). Das war gleichzeitig Fluch und Segen damals: Instanzen brauchten Konzentration und gewisses spielerisches Können. Dann war es endlich soweit: Samstag Nachmittag, alle hochmotiviert, rein nach DM. Nach 5 Spielstunden und etwa 2 Komplett-Respawns innerhalb der Instanz hatten wirs geschafft, DM war leer! Gut, DM Ost war damals schon nicht allzu schwer, aber DM Nord und vor allem DM West waren echt heftig. Ich kann mich noch dran erinnern, dass ich in IF am Briefkasten stand und mich jemand bewundert hat, weil ich DM-West Equipment hatte. "POSER!" werdet Ihr jetzt wohl denken, aber darum gings mir da nicht. Eigentlich gings damals niemandem ums Posen, posen gabs noch nicht wirklich. Posen kam erst auf, als MC zur Mode wurde und sich nicht mehr nur die Elite-Gilden dran machten. Vorher war es eher ne Art von Bewunderung, die man gegenüber Spielern hatte, die hohes Equipment besassen, wie es heute womöglich ein Amateurfussballer gegenüber einem Profifussballer empfindet. Die Tatsache, dass jemand ein Trikot der Nationalmannschaft interessiert ist ganz nett, was man aber wirklich bewundert ist, dass er in der Nationalmannschaft spielt und nicht, dass er ein Trikot anhat. Das ist halt etwas, das die Spieler von heute nicht mehr kennen, da wie gesagt das ganze Posen zur Mode geworden ist...
Aber kommen wir zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:
Auf unserem Server gab es glaube ich 2 Elite-Gilden, die regelmässig MC raideten, eine auf Hordenseite und eine auf Allianzseite. Als meine Freunde und ich soweit waren, auch nach MC gehn zu wollen haben wir nen Zusammenschluss von 3 Gilden zu einer Raid gemacht. Mit entsprechenden Absprachen und Koordination hat das auch recht gut funktioniert und es ging los nach MC. Ich weiss, heute behaupten viele Leute, in den 40er Raids hätten die Hälfte der Leute geschlafen, aber das ist schlicht falsch. Wer in den 40ern dabei war bevor es irgendwelche Instanznerfs gab, der weiss, dass damals jeder seinen Job machen musste. Fehler machen hiess wipen, so einfach ist das. Wipes gabs viele, unzählige, die konnte man gar nicht alle zählen. Man liess nebenbei nen Respawntimer laufen, damit man wusste, wann Elementare respawnen, wann die Kernhunde, etc. So konnte man abschätzen ob es sich lohnt reinzulaufen oder nicht. Etwas vom Besten das Blizzard je erfunden hat ist definitiv die Unterteilung in Sektoren, wie zB in Naxx. Hätte es das damals schon gegeben, hätte es auch wesentlich mehr erfolgreiche Gilden gegeben. Denn viele Leute waren einfach zu demotiviert, nach nem Mobrespawn wieder bis zum Boss durchzukämpfen. Das kann ich auch gut verstehn, das hat recht frustriert und rechte Selbstdisziplin gebraucht.
Nunja, wie auch immer, auf die Instanzen gehe ich nicht mehr weiter ein.
Was damals wirklich super war: man hatte ne unglaubliche Möglichkeit an verbrauchbaren Materialien. Wie, Trank hat Cooldown? Kein Problem, ich schmeiss mir einfach was Anderes rein. Ich kann mich gut an ne Situation in Strat erinnern, in der es beinahe nen Wipe gegeben hätte, da ich OOM war. Also kurz Rucksack öffnen und schauen, was wir noch so alles dabei haben. Ok, rund 5 verschiedene essbare Dingens konnt ich reinwerfen zum Mana erhalten, danach war der Manatrank wieder ready, dann noch 1-2 Trinkets aktivieren und der Kampf war dennoch gerettet. Ich finds bis heute schade, dass man diese Möglichkeiten heute nicht mehr hat.
Gleichzeitig gabs aber auch Situationen die völlig stupide waren. Zum Beispiel gabs Farmpflichten für Netze aus Westfall, damit man bei Ragnaros die Adds einfangen konnte...die Farmpflichten waren damals wirklich, wirklich übel, sowas will ich heute keinem mehr zumuten...

Zurück zum Priester:
Eigentlich gabs genau 1 "richtige" Wahl zum Priester: Auf Hordenseite wars ein Untotenpriester und auf Allianzseite ein Zwergenpriester - Punkt. Diese hatten den Fearward, einer der besten völkerspezifischen Sprüche, dies je gegeben hat und absolutes Muss für MC. Hatte man keinen entsprechenden Priester dabei wurds recht haarig. Vergleich:
Ein Samstagnachmittag bis und mit Magmadar MIT Fearward: 1-2 Stunden
Ein Samstagnachmittag bis und mit Magmadar OHNE Fearward: 8 Stunden und ev. Raidabbruch
Wie genau es auf Hordenseite sonst noch aussah bezüglich Priestern kann ich nur schwer beurteilen. Auf Menschenseite war die zweite Wahl auf alle Fälle der Menschenpriester mit dem Verzweifelten Gebet. Den Elfenpriester konnte man vergessen, seine Fähigkeiten waren Mist. Wobei das zweite Talent des Menschenpriesters konnte man ja auch vergessen. Ein Manaburn, der die Hälfte des Manas, das er brennt an Schaden macht, selbst aber kaum Mana abzieht und sage und schreibe 3 Minuten Cooldown hat. Das war total unbrauchbar. Das Talent wurde auch immer wieder verändert, aber brauchbar wurds trotzdem nie.
Zwischendurch hab ich selbstverständlich auch mal den Schattenpriester ausprobiert. Jedoch muss ich sagen, ich hab tiefen Respekt vor all den Leuten, die sich das freiwillig angetan haben, den zu spielen. Denn zu Classiczeiten war das echt nur ne Light-Variante des Magiers. Weniger Schaden, höherer Manaverbrauch, kein Sheep. Tjo, Vorteile? Naja...der Fear...das wars dann auch schon. Shadow war - vom PvP abgesehn - echt keine Option und von Disziplin red ich gar nicht erst, das hat man nicht mal in Betracht gezogen. Disc-Priester konnten nicht annähernd heilen wie Holies und Schaden haben Priester eh nie gemacht. Disc sollte vermutlich ne Alternative zum Holy darstellen, aber die Talente waren einfach nur sauschlecht.
Insofern: der "richtige" Priester war Heiler und er war gleichzeitig auch der König der Heilklassen. Druiden konnte man ursprünglich in der Pfeife rauchen, die hatte man eigentlich nur als Unterstützer, vor allem aber fürs Anregen dabei. Ansonsten waren Druidenheiler wenig brauchbar. Schamanenheiler kannt ich nicht, hab damals nur auf Allianzseite gespielt. Palas waren auch sone Sache...eigentlich waren Palas zum buffen da, abgesehn von einzelnen Kämpfen, da waren sie fürs Rezzen da. Allerdings mit guter Ausrüstung (was allerdings recht lange gedauert hat, solche zu bekommen), konnten Palas dann auch recht gut heilen.

Rezzketten: Das Schönste, das es je in nem Bosskampf gegeben hat, waren die Rezzketten. Damals war man ausserhalb des Kampfes, wenn man gerezzt wurde. Das bedeutet: Seelenstein auf nen Pala oder Priester, der opfert sich, steht wieder auf und rezzt mal kurz 20 Leute. Ich kann mich an nen Bosskampf gegen Ony erinnern, als wir noch 5 Leute waren, ich gestorben und wieder aufgestanden bin und am Schluss als Ony gelegen hat, waren da wieder 30 Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was als Priester aber mit Abstand am schlimmsten war, war das Farmen: Für die 40er musste man gewisse Mats mitbringen, egal wohin man ging (MC, BWL, AQ40, das waren einfach je nachdem unterschiedliche Ressourcen, die man brauchte). Tjo, was tun wenn ich null Schaden mache? Je nach Ausrüstung musste man als Priester entweder nach jedem zweiten besiegten Gegner Mana trinken oder aber nach jedem dritten. Vermutlich hab ich damals längere Zeit damit verbracht, zu trinken, statt zu kämpfen. Ich weiss noch, dass ich einmal ne Woche lang bei den Raids ausgesetzt habe damit ich mir genug Zeit nehmen konnte um zu farmen, denn ich war pleite - ich konnt mir nicht mal mehr ne Rüstungsreparatur leisten. Zum Glück kamen dann aber bald Tränke und Fläschchen in Mode und so konnt ich mich dann übers Blümchen pflücken doch wieder einigermassen gut finanzieren. Übers Farmen gings schlichtweg nicht.
Ich erinnere mich noch gut an die Zeit kurz nach der Öffnung von Silithus. In der Wüste bin ich einfach permanent verreckt, ich hab das Gebiet gehasst wie die Pest. Wenn ich nen Elitegegner gesehn hab (wovons da unzählige hat), bin ich gelaufen so schnell ich konnte. Da wären wir beim nächsten Thema:
Elitegegner: Es gab verschiedene Arten von Elitegegnern: Harte, extrem harte und abartig, unverschämt, völlig unverhältnismässig harte. Ohne Witz: Als Priester konnte ich mich erst an nen Elite-Gegner heranwagen, wenn er mindestens 3 Levels unter mir war, oft musste er sogar 5 Levels unter mir sein, sonst hätte ich keine Chance gehabt. Elitegegner waren für mich immer ein guter Grund, ne Gruppe zu suchen. Eigentlich muss ich sagen, ich dachte immer, Elitegegner seien dazu da, um in der Gruppe gelegt zu werden. Ich dachte, das gehöre so zum Spiel, das entspreche dem Konzept von WoW. Normaler Gegner = 1 Spieler, Elitegegner = >2 Spieler.
Überhaupt, das Gruppenspiel war extrem ausgeprägt. Man hatte nebst seiner Gilde in seiner Freundesliste so 5-10 Leute, auf die man zurückgegriffen hat und mit denen war man eigentlich oft unterwegs. Aber auch wenn die nicht verfügbar waren, war das kein Problem, es fanden sich immer unzählige Leute, die noch die gleiche Quest machen wollten oder in die gleiche Ini wollten oder sowas, egal auf welchem Level man war und egal in welchem Gebiet man war. Das war definitiv ein Pluspunkt.

So, ich bin extrem weit ausgeschweift, aber ich geh noch kurz auf die andern Klassen ein:
Jäger: Der meistgespielte Char im Spiel war der Jäger. Jeder Vollidiot spielte Jäger und nen Jäger nahm man nur in die Gruppe, wenn man nach ner Stunde suchen keinen Alternativspieler fand. Es gab nur wenige Leute, die den Jäger vernünftig spielen konnte. Diese Spieler waren aber echt super und haben vermutlich den Weg in die Freundesliste sämtlicher Spieler gefunden, die je mit ihnen zu tun hatten. Denn ein gut gespielter Jäger, der auch noch auf Ingenieurskunst geskillt war, konnte eigentlich jeden Wipe retten. Nur eben: auf 100 Deppen, ein guter Spieler...

Krieger: Krieger sind Tanks, Krieger waren Tanks und eigentlich werden Krieger auch immer Tanks bleiben. Ich finds echt super, dass Krieger heute gut alleine unterwegs sein können, genauso gut wie ichs bei den Priestern finde. Aber sorry, Krieger sind nun einfach keine DD-Klasse. Damals war das dann auch dementsprechend so: wenn einer Krieger war, war er Tank, Punkt! Das war super so, denn so wusste man immer: wenn Du nen Tank brauchst, hol Dir nen Krieger.
Ich selbst hab meinen Krieger nur bis lvl 30 gespielt. Nen Krieger zu leveln war in etwa gleich "lustig", wie nen Priester zu leveln. Wer seinen Krieger auf 60 gebracht hat, hat meinen tiefsten Respekt verdient. Krieger haben einfach Null Schaden gemacht und die Schadensänderung für den Krieger ist - genau gleich wie beim Priester - absolut gerechtfertigt.

Druiden: Tjo, Druiden...die konnten irgendwie alles und trotzdem nichts so richtig. Katzen waren völlig lächerlich, jeder Schurke der auch nur halbwegs spielen konnte hat mehr Schaden gemacht als ne Katze. Heildruiden kamen nicht mal annähernd an Priester ran und nen tankenden Druiden kam mir nie in die Gruppe. Druide spielte man aus Überzeugung - oder schlicht und einfach weil mans vor der Charaktererstellung nicht besser wusste. Achja, Eulen gabs glaub ich damals noch nicht, bin mir aber nicht so ganz sicher...Bäume gabs definitiv nicht. Wie gesagt: Druiden waren genau für 3 Sachen da: Zum buffen, Anregen für die Priester und Kampfrezz.

Schurken: Schurken gingen was die Volltrottel anbelangt ein Bisschen in die Richtung der Jäger. Zum Glück hat sich das aber hauptsächlich aufs PvP bezogen. Jeder Idiot hat nen PvP-Schurken gespielt, daher hab ich kein PvP gespielt - ausser Open PvP, das war super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (davon abgesehn gabs ursprünglich auch keine Battlegrounds, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte).
Ein gut gespielter Schurke war auf alle Fälle der beste DD, den man haben konnte. Er konnte stunnen, dem Heiler das Leben retten und teilte gut Schaden aus. Leider gabs irgendwann annähernd viele Schurken wie Jäger und die Gruppensuche für Schurken wurde ebenso schwer wie für die Jäger.

Hexenmeister: Mit dem HM habe ich mich am wenigsten beschäftigt. Vom Schaden her lagen diese lange Zeit unter den Magiern, aber ohne Seelenstein wär ich nie in ne harte 5er Instanz gegangen... Irgendwann wurden sie komplett überarbeitet, das war definitiv nötig. Diese essbaren Seelensteine oder wie die heissen waren damals übrigens nur begrenzt interessant, denn man hatte genug Alternativen, die man sonstwo farmen oder einkaufen konnte.

Palas: Jaja, die guten alten Blechkisten. Zum Tanken waren sie unbrauchbar und heilen konnten sie ohne entsprechende Ausrüstung auch nicht wirklich. Vom Schaden hat gar niemand erst gesprochen. Tjo, trotzdem war immer überall ein Pala dabei, denn er war meistens der, der noch stand, wenn der Heiler zu Boden fiel. Ausserdem konnte er jemanden rausnehmen und mit der Blase den Kampf verlassen, was bedeutet hat, dass er die Gruppe vor nem Wipe rettete. In den Raids waren Palas zum Buffen und rezzen da. Pala spielte man genau so wie den Druiden entweder aus Überzeugung oder weil mans vor der Charerstellung nicht besser wusste.

Schamanen: Hatt ich vor BC nur nen kleinen, den hab ich aber nur so auf lvl 15 gespielt oder so und kann nichts darüber sagen. Alles, was ich sagen kann: Jedes Mal, wenn ich nem Schamanen über den Weg lief und ich entweder PvP an hatte oder aber in nem Battleground war (die später eingeführt wurden), endete dies mit meinem Tod. Schamis waren für mich immer die IMBAMEGAOBERKRASSEüberklasse. Aber...naja...als Priester hat man eh nix im PvP verloren ^^ oder zumindest damals nicht.


Zusammenfassend:
- Das Instanzensystem war super und hätte eigentlich keine Veränderung gebraucht, ausser den Teil mit den Flügeln.
- Druiden, HMs und Palas hatten ne Komplettüberarbeitung absolut nötig.
- Dass Priester und Krieger Schaden machen können, um alleine zu farmen und zu leveln ist super und war nötig. Dass sie das Gefühl haben, mit DD-Klassen mithalten zu können war völlig unnötig.
- Das Geldsystem wurde super überarbeitet. Damals hats echt an allen Ecken und Enden an Geld gemangelt, das ist super geworden.
- Das Equipmentsystem damals fand ich auch super. Mir hätts besser gefallen, wenn sie am T0.5-System weiter festgehalten hätten, statt all diese Marken einzuführen. So hätten die Knacknussspieler weiter an den Highlvlraids teilnehmen können und die weniger Knacknussigen Spieler an den einfacheren Raids und zusätzlich ihre Ausrüstung durchs Questsystem wie beim T0.5-System aufrüsten. Achja, die T0.5-Questreihe ist übrigens super, ich rate jedem an, die mal zu machen, wenn Ihr ein Bisschen Interesse am Content habt und es Euch nicht einfach nur um die Ausrüstung selbst geht. Alleine die optionalen Bosse waren super. Der Ogermagier in Scholo war echt die Härte, was sind wir nicht an dem gewiped, hat riesen Spass gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die hatten eben ihren Titel als Optionalboss noch verdient.
- Das PvP-System war völliger Mist, da kann man behaupten was man will. Das haben definitiv nur die Leute gespielt, die entsprechend Zeit dafür hatten. Natürlich hat es entsprechend viel Können vorausgesetzt, aber mit Spass hatte das gar nichts zu tun. Das System hätte funktioniert, wenn es keinen Punkteverfall gegeben hätte, sondern wenn die Punkte relativ auf die Spieler des Servers aufgeteilt worden wären. Aber naja...Open PvP hingegen war etwas vom Grossartigsten, das ich je in WoW erlebt habe. Diese epischen Schlachten in denen locker mal 200 Spieler gegeneinander um Tarrens Mühle kämpften, DAS war WoW von der grössten und schönsten Seite. Leider kann das heute echt keiner mehr beurteilen, aber das war mit Abstand genau DAS, was ich mir unter einer epischen PvP-Schlacht vorstelle. Naja, dass ruchlose Morde auf die Raid übergehn hätte man auch sein lassen können, aber egal.

Im Grossen und Ganzen kann ich sagen: das Equipmentsystem, sowie die Instanzen wurden von Blizzard völlig verhunzt mit den Addons. Die Klassen an und für sich wurden teilweise extrem verbessert und teilweise extrem verschlechtert. Es sind vor allem die Details, die besser geworden sind: Flugpunkte, Geld, Bugfixes, Friedhöfe und ein grösserer Umfang an Zeug, das man sammeln kann, wenn man will, aber nicht muss. Ah ja und die Geleitquests wurden extrem verbessert. Die waren früher echt zum heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, ich hab mein Mount noch gekauft als es 1000 Gold gekostet hat und 1000 Gold in etwa soviel entsprach wie heute 100000 Gold wären. Aber bereut hab ichs niemals, ich war immer stolz auf mein Pferd, auch noch mit Wotlk! Und genau das ist es, was mittlerweile fehlt: dieses Gefühl, etwas erreicht zu haben. Ich mein, auf lvl 70 zu kommen war ja noch toll, aber schon bei lvl 80 war das vorbei, nicht, weil ichs schon 2x erlebt hatte (mit 60 und 70), sondern weils einfach nur knapp eineinhalb Monate gedauert hat und völlig lächerlich einfach war. Dabei hab ich nicht mal annähernd alle Gebiete von Wotlk gesehn gehabt, ne Hand voll hat gereicht. Den Rest musst ich dann auf 80 durchmachen, was dann auch nicht mehr so wahnsinnig interessant war (vergleichsweise), da dieser Drang, XP zu sammeln flöten war.


----------



## Phash (24. August 2009)

X > 5 verschiedene Buffmats / Tränke farmen
Heil / Manapots in Massen farmen
Felwood Pflanzen farmen
Gold farmen (gab keine dailies)
UBRS 200 mal reinrennen ohne Dal'Rends Schwerter zu bekommen...
5 Stunden BRD ...
40 Mann in einem Schlachtzug - Chaos

Ja, früher war WoW zu spielen härter. Nicht so hart wie in anderen Games (ich sag mal NeoCron oder Anarchy Online oder auch schon Everquest), aber härter als heute.

Vorteile... eh... naja also... k/A richtig viel Spielspaß hatte ich beim Felwoodpflanzen farmen morgens um halb 3 nicht wirklich... und stundenlang Mobs in Tyr's Hand klopfen war auch nicht soooo ungemein spannend...

Jeden Tag 2-3 Mal nach Scholo / Strat / UBRS zu gehen hat auch irgendwann seinen Reiz verloren... Vor allem waren die Inis auch sau leicht, wenn man vernünftiges 60er Gear anhatte... sie haben halt ewig gedauert, weils 20 mal soviel Trash gab...

Vergleich zu heute:
Farmaufwand ist auf ca. 5-10% der Zeit zurückgegangen (wenn nicht weniger)
gezielterer Loot, durch kleinere Loottables (theoretisch gezielter) und mehr, dafür kleinere Instanzen
Weniger Zeitaufwand nötig um ein gutes Spielerlebnis zu haben - was mehr Zeit für RL bietet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darksíre1 (24. August 2009)

Naja es gab damals sicher wie heute positive und negative Einflüße. Wichtig ist das die Entwicklung nicht zum stehen kommt. Manchmal frage ich mich dennoch, was ist heute ein Item Wert? Damals haben wir uns ein Loch in den Bauch gefreut wenn mal ein Epic gedropt ist, heute werfen sie dir die dinger schon im 5er non Hero hinterher. Der Spass bleibt etwas auf der Strecke. Aber es gibt auch angenehme Änderungen wie zB. mehr Flugpunkte nicht mehr Stundenlanges zuFuß gerenne usw.

Unterm Strich gebe ich auch den vorpostern recht die sagen das Alterac damals interesanter war, ich meine mit sammeln und elementare beschwören das hatte was, vorallem wenn man dennoch den Sieg davon trug obwohl der Elementar scho in der eigenen Base gewüttet hat^^

was ich jedoch besonders hoch dem neuen Content anrechnen muss ist die umgestaltung zu BC mit dem heroischen modus in den Instanzen.


----------



## Herbie89 (24. August 2009)

Rungor schrieb:


> naja ich sag mal wieder ..jedem das seine
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sefian (24. August 2009)

Alirev schrieb:


> das ewigs lange laufen fand ich auch doof. nur schon in brachland wenn man in wegekreuz ne quest bekam und dann ewigs weit laufen musste fürn furz
> 
> lange 5 man instanzen auch (5 stunden haben wir damals im veregssenen tempel gebraucht)
> 
> ...



wir haben auch mal 6 stunden in brd rum gehangen wobei wir wirklich alles leer geräumt haben war aber eigentlich ganz spaßig....

aber ic muss sagen ich fand (wie viele denk ich mal) die englischen namen besser


----------



## Tibory (24. August 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Falsch.
> 
> *Du* findest bestimmte Dinge früher schlechter und suchst nun Leute die es ebenso sehen und Dir auf die Schulter klopfen sollen.
> Ich und anscheinend viele andere empfinden Deine ganzen "schlechtern" Sachen als wirklich gut und sinnvoll. Komisch mit der subjektiven Wahrnehmung, gell?
> Die ganzen achso schlimmen Dinge von früher waren eine natürliche Auslese von Gimps. Heute gibts die nicht mehr, daher umsomehr Gimps. Ganz einfach.



spiele zwar erst ab TBC aber /sign ...


----------



## Dalfi (24. August 2009)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon einer diesen furchtbaren sammelbug erwähnt der monatelang nicht weggepatcht wurde? Wo man versucht hat Kräuter oder Erze zu sammeln und bis zum sankt nimmerleinstag in gebückter haltung durch die pampas rennen musste weil das system beim sammelvorgang hängengeblieben ist? Oder das berühmte 'ertrinken an land'? *Oder die unsichtbaren mobs die einen über eine ganze Karte verfolgt haben und man NICHTS dagegen tun konnte das man daran stirbt? *Alles Classic. Von den Täglich vorkommenden Situationen bei denen man durch die Welt gefallen ist garnicht zu reden.



Dieser Mob ist aber leider immer noch da, der hat sich bloß mit nem Zeppelin der neuen Linie von Classic nach WotLk abgesetzt und ist, seiner Unsichtbarkeit wegen, unbeschadet bis ins Sholazarbecken vorgedrungen. Dort lauert er in der Nähe des Hügel der Wildherzen auf Harmlose Lederfarmer die dort die Affen killen und bedient sich der altbekannten Fähigkeit, einen zu töten während man in Katzengestalt mit Sprinten und Schleichen versucht ihm zu entkommen ^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (24. August 2009)

Alirev schrieb:


> englische namen, deutsche sind besser ^^


NIEMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALS!

Ich fand das mit dem wenig gold haben immer ein bissel nervig...


----------



## Xyaran (24. August 2009)

Also ich fand classic nicht besser sondern einfach nur spassiger.Das wochenlange farmen damals fürs epicmount ......... 4 stunden in einer ini sein usw. fand ich spassig weils einfach so schön schwierig war.Die heutigen Inis fordern einem nix ab einfach reingehen paar lächerliche mobs klatschen und epixx einsammeln.Damals war rang 14 noch ein zeichen für echtes können.Jetzt macht man 2 wochen 1k winter und hat seine epixx.Die damaligen taktiken in der PvP stamm haben einfach nur spass gemacht schon allein wegen dem teamwork genauso in MC usw.Heutzutage geht man mit Randoms einfach in eine ini lässt sich warsch. noch von irgendwelchen dullis abnerven und farmt die bosse ab.Weiß nicht obs nur mir so vorkommt aber das wort Farmstatus für eine ini hab ich noch nicht wieder gehört seid Wotlk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Scheiße war halt schon das ewige laufen von friedhöfen oder das man die hauptstädte nicht down kriegte alleine schon wegen den Ruchlosen morden das war nervig weil es Open PvP einen ziemlichen schlag versetzt hat.Zu anfangs zeiten die ganzen raids auf sinnlose städte wie Astraanar xD


----------



## Deadwool (24. August 2009)

> Was sind wir früher nicht gestorben, gelaufen und haben uns gequält. Das Leveln dauerte ewig, die Inis waren wahre Marathons, die nicht selten nach Stunden abgebrochen werden mussten. Die Raids hatten erdrückende Vorquests. Flugpunkte zu sammeln war eine Qual, nicht selten starb man und rannte dann weit über 5 Minuten von einer Ecke der Karte zur anderen, denn schließlich gab es im ganzen Gebiet nur einen Friedhof. Man musste Stunden für die einfachsten Gegenstände und Mats farmen, weil diese einfach nicht im AH zu bekommen waren, und, und, und ..



Natürlich hast du recht. Aber diese Strapazen gaben dem damit erreichten erst den Wert. Nur so konnten wir danach wirklich stolz zurückblicken. Ja! Ich hab die elend lange und nervige Onyxia Vorquest geschafft, und ich trage das Medaillon das mich berechtigt ihren Dungeon zu betreten! Und was haben wir gejubelt, als nach 30 Wipes oder mehr die Drachendame dann endlich im Dreck lag, und ihr Kopf in Stormwind für jeden sichtbar am Bogen des Stadteingangs aufgehängt wurde. 
DAS sind die Momente die wir alle vermissen! 

Wenn du heute mit einer Gruppe in einer neuen Instanz bist, wollen noch 2 Wipes die ersten gehen. Und spätestens nach 5 werden Stimmen laut dass der Boss nun endlich fallen müsse. Denn schliesslich hat eine befreundete Gilde den 1st Try gelegt, und überhaupt können sie den Boss nimmer sehen. Und dementsprechend ist der Loot. Hauptsache viel und episch und ja keine Zeit verlieren, go go go zum nächsten ...


----------



## Oronarc (24. August 2009)

Xyaran schrieb:


> ...Weiß nicht obs nur mir so vorkommt aber das wort Farmstatus für eine ini hab ich noch nicht wieder gehört seid Wotlk ...



So ist es, früher gab es Instanzen, die gute Spieler bzw. gute Gilden auf Farmstatus hatten, seit WOTLK ist es Blizzard, das die immer noch spielenden WoW-Spieler auf Farmstatus hat. Und damit viel gefarmt werden kann, musste der Schwierigkeitsgrad natürlich auf Sandkastenniveau gesenkt werden. Oh Blizzard, was hast Du aus einem ehemals sehr guten Spiel gemacht...


----------



## Dalfi (24. August 2009)

Ich habe erst mit TBC angefangen WoW zu spielen, und wenn ich hier so Sachen lese, wie 5 Minuten vom Friedhof laufen usw. dann bin ich ganz froh, das ich damals nur Zuschauer war bei meinem Kollegen, der gern mal 2 Stunden nur in SW gestanden hat um die trotz gildenbündnis fehlenden 5 Leute für MC zusammen zu bekommen.

Ich habe auf meinem Weg zu Lvl 70 trotz des späten Einstiegs noch das Glück gehabt Instanzen wie BRD in "Echt" zu spielen und habe mir auch für mein Hexer-Mount noch die Questreihe anschauen dürfen. Jan es war ein episches Gefühl als der blöde Gaul tot da lag und man ihn nun endlich sein Eigen nennen durfte, das war etwas besonderes und da hat die Gilde mit geholfen, das war eine Prestigefrage. 

Wie du bist schon 62 und hast noch nicht das Epische Mount - Schlechte Gilde die Dich da nicht unterstützt. Das wollte man natürlich nicht hören oder lesen.

Fand auch das CC in TBC viel mehr gefragt war alleine in TdM HC ohne CC der 3. Boss ohne Overequip nicht machbar oder in Mecha die lustigen kleinen versklaven und in die anderen Hetzen. Andereseits war für Klassen ohne CC fähigkeiten schon schwer ne Grp für TdM zu finden. 
"ne suchen nen Mage - wegen Sheep - oder - ne need noch Hunter wegen Eisfalle - etc.

Goldprobleme gabs ja mit BC net mehr.

Freu mich auf die Erweiterung - kann nach dem 7 mal durch Brachland echt nicht mehr sehen und denke ne Auffrischung tut da ganz gut ^^


----------



## Oronarc (24. August 2009)

Traurig ist halt, dass sich Blizzard nie die einzige wirkliche Nagelprobe zugetraut hat: einen offiziellen Live-Classicserver. Da hätte man sehen können, WIE sehr viele so wie ich, die dem Classic WoW nachtrauern, sofort und dann dauernd auf diesen Server gewechselt wären. (bzw. so wie ich dann WoW reaktiviert hätten)


----------



## Allysekos (24. August 2009)

Mein Post:
Beta:Hexenmeister waren einzige starke PvP Klasse (40 sekunden Fear,nicht unterbrechebar,wegen keine Insignen)
Ziemlich eintönige Inztanzen und noch eintönigere Raids (überall gleiche Mobs und gleiche Bosse,nur andere Farbe)
Alles eintönig.
Warteschlangen dauerten meißt 3 Stunden und man musste immer zum BG-Kerl laufen.
Man konnte selbst in Startgebieten gegankt werden.
Haustiere und Mounts mussten weggeschmissen werden,weil das inventarplatz verbrauchte.
Klasse hat 3 Skills aber nur 1 Set. Also Paladin hat nur Heiler Set, Krieger nur Tank und so weiter.
Die eintönige raidbosse dauern mindestens 20 Minuten,da konnte alles passieren.
PvP war scheisse,Heiltränke bestimmten alles.
Rohstofffarmerei dauerte ewig.
Monstertöten dauerte ewig.
Als Heiler oder Tank konnte man ganz normal noralen Mob nicht mal auf 20% HP bringen.
Was fehlt da noch?


----------



## Allysekos (24. August 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Traurig ist halt, dass sich Blizzard nie die einzige wirkliche Nagelprobe zugetraut hat: einen offiziellen Live-Classicserver. Da hätte man sehen können, WIE sehr viele so wie ich, die dem Classic WoW nachtrauern, sofort und dann dauernd auf diesen Server gewechselt wären. (bzw. so wie ich dann WoW reaktiviert hätten)




Ich will Classic Server!     / ist dasselbe wie:
Lasst die Zeit zurückdrehen! / oder:
Ich will Jesus sehen,als er geboren wurde! /oder:
Ich will ins Mittelalter/Antike/Steinzeit,damals waren alles alle besser!  /oder
Ich will Dinosaurier nochmall lebendig sehen!

Das ist dasselbe mit Classic,was willst du mit deinem Geheule erreichen? Wenn dir nicht gefällt,geh Aion oder AoC,keiner wird dich vermissen.Auf deinen Platz kommen an demselben Tag sicher 10 neue strahlende/zahlende Kunden


----------



## Dorasias (24. August 2009)

Das man an jedem Flugpunkt abgestiegen ist, was zur Folge hatte, das man nich mal eben durchs ganze Land fliegen konnte und nebenbei mal afk zu gehen, bis man da war...nein man musste sich alle 2-5min vergewissern das man auch weiterfliegt.

Für einen blauen Stufe 50 Gegenstand brauchte man ungefär schon 10 verschiedene Mats.
Zum teil musste man stundenlang blöde elementare Farmen damit mal nur eine einzige Essenz des Feuers dropte...

Um einen hohen PvP Rang zu erreichen brauchte man einfach nur unendlich viel Zeit und natürlich eine gute Gilde, um als Stammgruppe ws abzufarmen.
Zudem musste man ständig dranbleiben, damit man am nachsten Mittwoch, an dem die Ehre berechnet wurde, nicht einen Rang absackte.

Die PvP Belohnungen (zB aus dem Alterac) Kosteten Gold, welches ich zumindestens als reiner PvPler nie hatte, was einem noch dazu verdonnerte zusästzlich zu Farmen.

Das viel angesprochene Laufen... Zeitraubend ohne Ende.
Man kan grundsätzlich sagen das alles einfach nen haufen Zeit gekostet hat.

Mit den T-Sets war man an Eine Rolle in Gruppen und Schlachtzügen gebunden zB Druide = Heahl

Generell waren einige Talentbäume nicht wirklich gut bzw "erfolgreich" spielbar.
Wer direckt zum Start nen Gleichgewichtsdruiden gespielt hat weis vermutlich was ich meine.

Die Server waren zum teil verdammt unstabiel. Zumindestens gallt das für meinen... "Lagdormu"

so mer fällt mir auf die "schnelle" nicht ein^^

Allerdings war das Spiel deswegen nicht schlecht, es gab auch einiges sachen die schön waren, welche aber rein objektiv gesehen das Spiel zu keinem bessern gemacht haben als es heute ist.

Natürlich empfand man es damals einfach als ein größeres Erlebniss durch die Lande zu streifen und noch weitesgehend unbekanntes zu erleben. 
Was ein neuling von heute allerdings genauso sehen wird und in zwei jahren über die schöne wolk zeit schwärmt, weil man nach einer weile Spielzeit das
ganze System des Spiels so intuss hat, das man auch neue Aufgaben im "alten Trott" erledigt.

Und egal wie Ausgefeilt die neuen Bossfähigkeiten der neuen Inni nun auch sein mögen, man reeagiert mitlerweile einfach routiniert und ist nicht von dem selben Ergeitz und Eifer ergriffen... (meine derzeite Auffassung)


sry für die schlechte Rechtschreibung (Bescheuert das ich mich genötigt fühle das zu schreiben)


----------



## Pyrodimi (24. August 2009)

Was war den damals schlechter? Also eindeutig mal das keiner erstmal dps vor ner Ini machte, ja dann natürlich das man son richtiges Gemeisnchaftsgefühl hatte wenn man mit der Gilde loszog ne Prequest machen, wo einen alle angeschrieben haben wenn man zu 12. durch SW richtung Schloß gezogen ist um Ony zu entarnen..ach echt nervig wie sie einen alle Glück und Erfolg für Ony gewünscht haben...
Schlecht war natürlich auch das man was leisten musste...nicht nur beim lvln sondern auch in den Inis..gott..ich erinnere mich kaum noch an mein letztes Sheep oder wie ich mtin Hunter oft Minutenlang mit Eisfalle und Streuschuß meine Kameraden vor zuviel Kloppe retten musste...
Schlecht war auch das soviele ImbaroXXors und Kiddy und /2 Spamer noch nicht gespielt haben, das macht ja den heutzutage wundervollen Flair beim einloggen in WoW aus..
Das erste Mount mit 40 für sündhaft viel Gold..das war echt schlecht..da war man noch richtig Stolz wenn man sich das mit 40 überhaupt leisten konnte..und das epic erst..


----------



## turageo (24. August 2009)

Ganos schrieb:


> sorry, aber ihr habt keine ahnung.
> Früher war ALLES besser! [...]



Eigentlich müsste man Eure Posts wegen Offtopic löschen lassen. Die Frage war doch klar formuliert... Vielleicht haben es einige in dem vielen Text überlesen. Es geht hier *nicht* um eine Diskussion, ob jetzt früher was besser oder schlechter war, sondern rein darum was man als nicht so gut empfunden hat. Wenn Ihr die gerade genannte Diskussion suchst, dann geht in einen der drölfzigtausend Threads zu dem Thema "Früher vs. heute".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Laufwege waren früher elends lange... Schlingendorntal mit einem Flugpunkt und ständig hopp runter, hopp rauf, im Levelbereich war meistens wenig auf einmal im gleichen Bereich zu machen, sondern dann gabs immer erst die Folgequest, die einen wieder runterschickte und unten wieder die Folgequest für oben. -.-  Manche Klassen waren nicht so wirklich ausgereift (da kamen dann meistens bei Patchänderungen die ersten OP-Rufe auf, weil eine Klasse mal mehr gemacht als das was sie lt. verbreiteter Meinung in der Community sollte), es gab ganz zu Anfang immens mehr Bugs als zur jetzigen Zeit. Wer sich jetzt über Bugs beschwert, der hätte mal die ersten paar Wochen/Monate spielen sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt so viel das früher ganz sicher nicht rund gelaufen ist. Viele vergessen das oder haben's gar nicht mal erlebt, manche vielleicht auch in der ganzen Aufregung über Patches, OP-Klassen und zu einfachen Content vergessen...

MfG


----------



## Malzbier09 (24. August 2009)

Naja ich denke von Classik zu BC  war ein Schritt  in die richtige Richtung aber mit WotLk wurde es einfach übertrieben......Cataclysm wird hoffentlich wieder anständig bzw sieht bis jetz ganz vernüftig aus.Naja bis auf die Veränderung der Werte die noch zum Einheitsbrei führen werden .


----------



## Oronarc (24. August 2009)

Allysekos schrieb:


> ...Wenn dir nicht gefällt,geh Aion oder AoC,keiner wird dich vermissen.Auf deinen Platz kommen an demselben Tag sicher 10 neue strahlende/zahlende Kunden



Keine Sorge, Account ist längst gekündigt, AION geordert und wie sehr viele, die WoW schon gespielt haben, als so etwas wie Skill noch nötig war, bin ich beim Start von AION dabei. Und ich kann nur hoffen, dass die WoW-Fanboys soviel Arsch in der Hose haben, dann nicht zu AION zu kommen. Bzw. erst dann, wenn Ihr dann als zukünftige Lowies mächtig eins auf die Nase bekommt 

PS: Nenn einen Einsatz und wir machen ne persönliche Wette, wer in einem Jahr die Nase vorn hat: WoW (von dem Blizzard sich seit Monaten schon verabschiedet hat) oder AION (wo es endlich wieder den Spielspaß wie zu Wow-Classic-Zeiten geben wird)


----------



## Blödknight (24. August 2009)

Die Warteschleifen vom AV waren "unendlich" lang. Manchmal währendessen 2 Stunden Erze gefarmt. Dadruch gab es allerdings auch kein Geld problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst fällt mir spontan nichts ein.


----------



## turageo (24. August 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> PS: Nenn einen Einsatz und wir machen ne persönliche Wette, wer in einem Jahr die Nase vorn hat: WoW (von dem Blizzard sich seit Monaten schon verabschiedet hat) oder AION (wo es endlich wieder den Spielspaß wie zu Wow-Classic-Zeiten geben wird)



Ach... gehts mit AION mal wieder los? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie war das noch mit AoC oder wie war das mit WAR oder Lotro? Bis jetzt hab ich noch keine News gesehen, die belegt hätte,
dass eines der Spiele WoW überhohlt hat und das obwohl exakt solche Aussagen auch bei jedem dieser Spiele vorher gefallen sind. Da glaub ich erst dran, wenn's wirklich
irgendwo belegt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## schoeni (24. August 2009)

zu classic zeiten hatte man als spieler der neben der virtuellen welt noch ein richtiges leben hat nicht die geringste chance jemals eine der raidinstanzen zu sehn...
ins pvp musste man auch viel zu viel zeit investieren wenn man was erreichen wollte
kein gold, ewig weit laufen, ewiges grinden für mats, etc. etc

das einzige was man classic zu gute halten kann war die atmosphäre und die längere lvl kurve (einen charakter zu leveln macht mir am ganzen spiel nämlich am meisten spaß)

und zum thema AION - erinnert sich noch irgendwer an den hype um WAR? und was is jetzt los? - WoW is noch immer klare nummer 1


----------



## Lanatir (24. August 2009)

turageo schrieb:


> Ach... gehts mit AION mal wieder los?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du hast Vanguard vergessen. Das hat heute glaube ich noch ca 7 Spieler.


----------



## Rußler (24. August 2009)

Das viele Leute bis heute nicht vestehen, dass gerade diese Ecken und Kanten ein Spiel  Intressant machen, Erinnerungen schaffen, und einem Oline ROLLENSPIEL...die Betonung liegt auf ROLLENSPIEL dieses gewisse Flair verleihen verstehe ich nicht.

Wie sollen denn Bitteschön Erfolgserlebnisse aufkommen, wenn man Beispielsweise eine Instanz bestreiten will, dann auf Spielersuche klickt, sich in eine Gruppe inviten lässt, sofort zur Ini geportet wird, innerhalb von 20 Minuten alles weggeklatscht , verprügelt und ausgeplündert hat, und dann per Ruhestein wieder am gleichen Punkt steht, von dem man zur Ini geportet wurde...na klar, ab und zu ein Wipe, aber nicht weil der Boss zu mächtig war, oder der Heiler geschlafen hat, nein, weil Azjol "möchtegern Hero" ma wieder verbuggt war und man bei diesem Großen Loch nach dem ersten *hust* Boss nicht im Wasser gelandet, sondern am Rand verreckt ist.

Natürlich steht die ganze gruppe nach 10 Sekunden wieder vollgebuffed an der glechen Stelle, und kann weiter ein paar Opfermobs umhauen, da der Geistheiler ja direkt vor der Tür zur Instanz steht , aber wahrscheinlich würden sich Spieler heutzutage auch verlaufen, wäre dass nicht so..

Da kann ich mich auch bei CS einloggen, ne Map wählen und mir mit ein paar andern Trotteln gegenseitig das hirn aus dem Schädel ballern..

Sagt ma merkt ihr den Unterschied nicht?

Jeden Tag das selbe! Einloggen -> dayli Hero -> paar Marken abfarmen bis ma sein T-Set voll hat, immer die selben daylis machen und dann alle paar Tage ein " Raid ".....

Damals wagte man sich in Dunkle, von bösen Kreaturen bewachte Höhlen, am ganzen Körper zitternd, suchte man den Eingang zur Instanz...hatte man ihn endlich gefunden, verlief man sich schon nach den ersten Kurven, und merkte , dass wohl ein Schlüssel benötigt wurde, um weiterzukommen....also wieder raus, und eine Q suchen, durch welche man diesen erlangte...

Ich kann mich noch sehr genau an meine Ersten versuche im Versunkenen Tempel erinnern, ganze 7 Stunden haben wir damals für die Instanz gebraucht, aber es hat unglaublich Spaß gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ehrlichgesagt erinnere ich mich noch an jeden Instanz-"nicht run"  bis lvl 60...denn in JEDES mal ist etwas spannendes passiert, mit dem keiner gerechnet hatte....

Ich will nicht zu sehr asuschweifen, aber ich könnte noch stundenlang so weiter schreiben... ich denke ihr versteht mich, und alle andern spieler die so denken...

Die Spielwelt muss den Spieler beherrschen, und nicht umgekehrt....

WoW hat alles, was es mal von andern Spielen hervorgehoben hat verloren, und wenn ich mir die News heute anschaue "Serverübergreifende Gruppensuche wird kommen" bekomme ich , auf gut Deutsch gesagt das KOTZEN....jetzt auch noch zwischen Welten hin und herspringen, und dann direkt zur Instanz teleportiert werden...

Ich habe Blizz sehr  lange vertraut, und dachte die Jungs wissen schon was sie machen, aber dem ist wohl nicht so.....und wenn jetzt wieder jemand sagt, hör halt auf, und Spiel was andres   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ..No Comment..

MfG..


----------



## Morbash (24. August 2009)

Da dieser Thread einer der wenigen ist, die im WOW-Forum noch teilweise halbwegs lesbare und vernünftige Antworten enthalten, gebe ich gerne meinen Senf dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Was war schlechter?_
Vieles ist _anders_ geworden, es gab und gibt viele sinnvolle Änderungen. Angefangen bei Interface-Verbesserungen über neue Gebiete, Questreihen die im Gegensatz zu früher wirklich deutlich spannender geworden sind, bis hin zu massenhaft neuem Content in unterschiedlichster Form. Rein objektiv betrachtet sind diese Änderungen im Großen und Ganzen auch fortschrittlich und dem Spiel förderlich. Davon ganz klar ausgenommen sind für mich die bereits von Rußler erwähnten Neuerungen, die dem Spiel - und das ist leider so - ein wenig Flair und Rollenspiel-Atmosphäre nehmen.

Insgesamt ist es aber die _Community_ die mich wirklich traurig macht. Warum brauche ich wohl nicht erläutern, es erschließt sich eigentlich aus 99% der Beiträge in diesem Forum.
Ein MMORPG, und das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, wird letztendlich von der Community gemacht. Also bitte liebe Mitspieler, bitte macht ein eigentlich so gutes, umfangreiches und stimmiges Spiel, das mit Cataclysm eine spannende und innovative Erweiterung verspricht nicht kaputt. Bitte reißt Euch zusammen und lasst uns wieder ein Bisschen gepflegten Umgangston und Ruhe nach Azeroth bringen.

Morbash


----------



## Karius (25. August 2009)

Morbash schrieb:


> gepflegten Umgangston



Ja, manchen Träumen hängt man nicht alleine nach, selbst wenn man sich dabei einsam fühlen sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowlord aka Bayaz (25. August 2009)

Allysekos schrieb:


> Ich will Classic Server!     / ist dasselbe wie:
> Lasst die Zeit zurückdrehen! / oder:
> Ich will Jesus sehen,als er geboren wurde! /oder:
> Ich will ins Mittelalter/Antike/Steinzeit,damals waren alles alle besser!  /oder
> ...



Warum sollten se keinen Classic-Server machen? Wäre wenigstens mal was für Leute wie dich, die vermutlich erst seit TBC dabei sind,wenn nich sogar erst seit WotLK und keinen Schimmer haben, was raiden für die damaligen Spieler bedeutet hat.
Okay ich selber spiele seit TBC und ja ich habe mit meinem Hexer die verdammte Epicmount Quest gemacht. Verdammt noch mal ich war in Düsterbruch usw. dafür. Habe von meiner Gilde Dunkeleisenfragmente bekommen und den ganzen Mist, denn ich wollte zwingend dieses Epicmount. Als ichs dann geschafft habe, war ich froh, dass ich es endlich hatte und nur noch Geld fürs Flugmount brauchte. xD

Nebenbei Allysekos. Besser mal dein deutsch auf. Is nicht böse gemeint, aber das kann ich nicht mit ansehen.

Aus dem Rest halt ich mich raus, wobei ich einige Posts recht amüsant zu lesen fand.^^


----------



## sindi (25. August 2009)

Hybrid klassen hatten nur eine skillung !!!


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. August 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> PS: Nenn einen Einsatz und wir machen ne persönliche Wette, wer in einem Jahr die Nase vorn hat: WoW (von dem Blizzard sich seit Monaten schon verabschiedet hat) oder AION (wo es endlich wieder den Spielspaß wie zu Wow-Classic-Zeiten geben wird)




10€ im August 2010 einzulösen!!!


----------



## Grotuk (25. August 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> PS: Nenn einen Einsatz und wir machen ne persönliche Wette, wer in einem Jahr die Nase vorn hat: WoW (von dem Blizzard sich seit Monaten schon verabschiedet hat) oder AION (wo es endlich wieder den Spielspaß wie zu Wow-Classic-Zeiten geben wird)


Roftl da mach ich mit. Ich setz 10000 Euro darauf das Aion der nächste große Flop wird das keine Sau spielt und WoW wird weiterhin die Nummer 1 sein. Und Blizzard wäre schön blöd würden sie die eierlegendewollmilchsau WoW abhacken. Allein das gnadenlos innovative Addon zeigt mehr als klar das WoW in Blizzards Kalkulation weiterhin eine riesige Rolle spielt. Nebenbei mit einem Addon revolutioniert Blizzard mal wieder das Genre und läßt alle Möchtegernkonkurenten wie Spiele aus einer anderen Epoche aus sehen. In diesem Sinne viel Spass bei Aion hoffentlich flamed ihr Dooftrolle euch da gegenseitig die Ohren ab. Haben wir bei WoW wenigstens Ruhe vor euch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmetti (26. August 2009)

Zu so etwas fällt mir nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  achja das auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ein


----------



## Killercommand (26. August 2009)

Was früher schlechter war, die causals denn die liefen da in den letzten lumpen und das zu Recht!!

Jetzt kriegt ja jeder facroller alles naja das gute alte wow super zeit war das und jetzt traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raxon22 (26. August 2009)

-Reiten mit 40 
-das epic mount war sau teuer
-wenn man nicht raiden konnte/wollte gab es nur scholo und Straht
-fast alle healer klassen mussten auf heal geskillt sein


----------



## BimmBamm (26. August 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Allein das gnadenlos innovative Addon zeigt mehr als klar das WoW in Blizzards Kalkulation weiterhin eine riesige Rolle spielt. Nebenbei mit einem Addon revolutioniert Blizzard mal wieder das Genre und läßt alle Möchtegernkonkurenten wie Spiele aus einer anderen Epoche aus sehen.



Was ist jetzt so unglaublich "innovativ" und "revolutionär", daß eine Spielwelt mit neuen Texturen versehen und ein wenig umgestaltet wird? Ob sich das "Spielerlebnis" tatsächlich weitreichend vom bisherigen Stand unterscheiden wird (leveln im Halbschlaf; Heroes, durch die man sich durchbombt; Dailies ohne großartige Abwechslungen wie etwa einen Missionsgenerator; Einsteiger-Raids, die in 1 - 2 IDs "clear" sind etc.) weiß noch kein Mensch außerhalb der Alpha-Tester und der Entwickler. 



> In diesem Sinne viel Spass bei Aion hoffentlich flamed ihr Dooftrolle euch da gegenseitig die Ohren ab. Haben wir bei WoW wenigstens Ruhe vor euch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geifernde Fanbois haben eigentlich keine Antwort verdient. Wenn nur eine Minderheit der WoW-Spieler allerdings Aion spielt; alles also im kleinen Rahmen bleibt, dann zeigt die Erfahrung, daß der Umgangston erheblich besser ist als von WoW gewöhnt (siehe HdRO).
Sollte Aion ähnliche Herausforderungen wie WoW-Classic bieten, dann wird es mit Sicherheit seine Kundschaft finden - und das ist auch sehr gut so! Konkurrenz schadet nie; je stärker der Gegner, umso mehr müssen alle Entwicklungsabteilungen sich ins Zeug legen - und davon profitiert im Endeffekt der Kunde!


----------



## großvadder (26. August 2009)

ziemlich krass, dass du das *game* mit deinem/unserem leben vergleichst!!!

Das ist *nur ein game* verdammt noch mal!!


----------



## donquichote (26. August 2009)

nun gut, es stimmt wohl es gab auch zu classic einiges was gestört hat. doch man nahm es hin. weil ersten die story sehr aufregend war, auch online gegen viele etc, was mit lich bzw mit dem neuen addon endlich wieder back to the roots geht. lich war ja schon der beginn dorthin.

heute sieht man natürlich vieles anders, weil man ja die addons kennt, wieviele von euch haben mit bc gekotzt, als alles wofür man geehrt und gearbeitet hat fürn popo war. egal , wer n wirklicher wow zocker ist nimmt vieles in kauf. nerfs gab es zu hauf, ich sag will gar nich wissen wie oft mein pala inzwischen sowas erlebte, wers mitgerechnet hat, hochachtung.

aber mal ehrlich, es gab ne zeit da wurden weise striche auf nem fernseher für toll gefunden, dann gab es die ersten pc spiele , dann kam ne konsole.

wo war dort der sinn bzw das ziel. jedes lvl durchzockn und iwann den endboss umhaun. in nem game wie wow ist das ganze halt auf lange sicht hinausgezögert. wenn man das ganze von ner marketingseite betrachtet, wer würd nich versuchen das letze an geld, kunden etc rauszuholen, das ist nun mal der gedanke an der kapitalgesellschaft. gewinne in kurzer zeit soviel du kannst. vielleicht sollte man ja den kommunismus wieder einführen, dann leben wir alle in nem dorf in wow und pflanzen kartoffeln für alle an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kleiner gedankenhieb)

was ich nicht versteh ist das ewige gejammer is zu leicht , jeder depp kriegt heute alles hinten rein. jeder schimpft über blizzard, doch diese firma gibt es so ja schon lange nich mehr. seit dem sich ne firma wie codemaster eingekauft hat, ist halt auch marketing dahinter. oder glaubt ihr n manger von codemaster denkt an euch wenn er versucht mehr kundne anzulocken oder er denkt mehr an seine eigen wohl ergehn. 

wie weit blizzard oder sagen wir mal die was zu sagen haben , n mitspracherecht dabei haben, kann sich jeder ausmalen. wie gesagt , jeder ist sich immer selbst am nächsten.

wers  nicht glaubt braucht sich nur selber an der nase fassen, sei es im riad oder in ner ini: och dat will ich , BEDARF FTW. und sagt bjetzt bloss nich: das hab ich noch nie getan. das kostet mich n müdes lächeln.

somit bleibt euch nur über damit zulebn, die story versuchen zu geniesen, es ist egal wie das game heist, der weg ist immer der gleiche, es gibt n endboss und dannach?


----------



## Diabolus Dark (26. August 2009)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Richtig. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass es einfach weniger Leute waren.
> Wenn man früher etwas gefragt hat (wo ist dieser Questmob, wo ist jener Ort?), bekam man in der Regel eine vernünftige Antwort. Heute kriegt man Kommentare wie „guck bei buffed, Noob“  oder ähnliches



Vor allem aber auch daran das "kiddys" (nicht falsch verstehen, ich mein das *geistige* Alter) durch den Schwierigkeitsgrad abgeschreckt wurden, denke ich. Heut gibt es zwar weit mehr Spieler, keine Frage aber zumindest der Anteil an normalen Spielern die es damals gab müsste ja noch vorhanden sein. Ich seh aber leider fast nur noch die Spieler mit denen ich nichtmal eine Quest zusammen machen möchte.

Ich kann mich noch erinnern als ich das erste mal dachte ich könnte doch eine größere Tasche brauchen. Keine Ahnung was die kosten frage ich einfach mal im Allgemeinen Channel in Ironforge, worauf sich auch eine Magierin meldete und mir den Preis nannte (der für mich natürlich viel zu hoch war)... Als sie merkte das ich neu war schenkte sie mir die Tasche einfach. Oder in Instanzen wo ich einfach ne Kiste gelootet hatte (damals gehörte einem ja alles in der Kiste, auch wenns episch war) weil ich dachte jeder darf mal looten. Mir wurde freundlich erklärt das man drum würfeln muss und das es nur die eine gibt und nicht für jeden eine... 

Heutzutage undenkbar sowas.



Hubautz schrieb:


> Auch richtig. Instanzen mit CC machen zu müssen, war eben interessanter. Die „Qualität“ eines DD wurde nicht am DPS festgemacht, sondern daran, ob er es schaffte „seinen“ Mob im Schaf/Stun/Eisfalle/Shackle zu halten. Das hat irgendwie mehr Spaß gemacht, war einfach spannender.



Oh ja... Vor allem die Gewissheit als DD das man sein Sheep etc. im Griff haben muss weil sonst die Gruppe wiped, also aktiv am Erfolg teilhaben zu können war viel besser. Ich erinnere mich noch an HDZ2 als Magier (ich stand bei Mediv am Portal und kümmerte mich nur um die Adds) wie fasziniert die anderen Spieler immer waren das ich es nicht nur schaffte den Schild immer auf 100% zu halten sondern auch noch komplett ohne Heilung auszukommen... Sowas sind Momente die man heutzutage einfach nicht mehr hat.


Aber wie schon erwähnt. (Um dem Threadtitel auch zu entsprechen *G*). Der Rest an WoW Classic war schlechter als heutzutage (ist nur meine Meinung). Ich hab nichts dagegen das jeder sofort gutes Equip bekommen kann, ich hab es nicht nötig anderen etwas nicht zu gönnen und bin auch nicht der Meinung das man dafür Arbeiten muss. Im Gegenteil find ich das bei HDRO zum Beispiel sogar viel besser gelöst, da kann man sich einfach ein Raidtaugliches Set bauen und fertig, dieses kann man sogar durch Farben individualisieren so das es dort sicher weniger gleich aussehende Chars gibt als in WoW. Der Spielspass sollte im Vordergrund stehen und nicht das Equip Farming.
Frag mich bei sowas immer was die Leute damit für ein Problem haben. Kann es mir nur so erklären das sie im Realen Leben nichts erreichen (Obwohl, ich hab im RL auch nichts erreicht) und sich deswegen in einem Spiel profilieren müssen.


----------



## Tarlic (26. August 2009)

Für mich persönlich waren die Classic und BC Zeiten wirklich besser.
WotLK ist für mich bis jetzt das schlechteste Addon und BC das Beste.
Das hat zum Teil aber ganz persönliche Gründe, die sich nicht auf die Merheit übertragen lassen.

Classic
Was mich gestört  hat:

- das Reisen allgemein, lange Reit/Laufwege, ungünstige FP und Friedhöfe
- Itemanpassung, die Item waren größtenteils so grottig ausgewählt das von 10 Items vllt grad mal 5 verwendet wurden und sich dann darum auch fast alle Klassen gestritten haben
- damals gab es noch noch nicht so viele nützliche Features, Addons und Internetseiten wie heutzutage

Was ich mochte:

- Der Content war damals allgemein herausfordernder und spannender
- Der "Gold Rush" Flair, sprich alles war neu und man wollte mit dabei sein diese großartige Welt zu erobern


----------



## Kazark (26. August 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Früher war doch alles besser!



Ein rechtsextremer spruch der langsam aber sicher abgeschaft gehört. Hoffe wir werden solche leute langsam los die sowas behaupten.

ich mach mal paar kopien für den fall das von der rechtsextremen seite mein einwand entfernt werden sollte.

Die Presse wird sich freuen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (26. August 2009)

Was war früher schlechter? Ich muss zugeben, da muss ich mich mal wirklich anstrengen.

- Gold für's Mount farmen war um einiges schwieriger.
- Es gab teilweise non-Elite-Quests, die waren selbst im richtigen Level nicht allein schaffbar.
- Einige Klassen waren sehr IMBA - im guten wie im schlechten Sinne. Im Gegensatz dazu sind die Klassen heutzutage eher ausgeglichen.
- Im Gegensatz zu Omen (nachfolger von KLHThreat) wurden damals kaum DMG-Analysen geführt. Das heißt man konnte viel schwerer erkennen ob jemand zu wenig Schaden gemacht hat. Und im Grunde war es auch nur wichtig, dass ein DD auf einen Mob geschlagen/gecastet hat.
- Es gab keinen Barbier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> *Diabolus Dark:*
> Ich hab nichts dagegen das jeder sofort gutes Equip bekommen kann, ich hab es nicht nötig anderen etwas nicht zu gönnen und bin auch nicht der Meinung das man dafür Arbeiten muss. Der Spielspass sollte im Vordergrund stehen und nicht das Equip Farming. Frag mich bei sowas immer was die Leute damit für ein Problem haben. Kann es mir nur so erklären das sie im Realen Leben nichts erreichen (Obwohl, ich hab im RL auch nichts erreicht) und sich deswegen in einem Spiel profilieren müssen.



Es gibt halt Profis und aber auch Leute die ihnen den Spaß nicht gönnen. ^^


----------



## JohnnyNRW (26. August 2009)

Hm, schlechter war eig wirklich fast nix. Das bißchen laufen und so, meine Güte, dann hat man sich wenigstens noch angestrengt nicht so oft zu sterben...heute sieht das anders aus.

Die Entwicklung ist halt schneller, höher weiter, alle sehen gleich aus, es gibt keine Unterschiede mehr, selbst die Klassen wurden aneinander angeglichen. Schurken und Flächenschaden....behinderter gehts wohl nicht mehr. Es ist für die meißten Inis und Raids so gut wie kein Skill mehr nötig. Rein, Flächenschaden, looten, nächste. Es ist alles ausgelegt, so dass jeder, egal ob 10 Stunden täglich oder nur 5 Stunden in der Woche das Gleiche Rüstungsequipment haben kann. Das ist schade! 

Und das PVP System ist wirklich beschissen geworden mit Verlaub gesagt. Ein paar Marken holen, komplett episches PVP Equip holen und rein da. Nichts besonderes mehr. Kein Grossmarschall mehr, bei dem man vor Ehrfurcht erstarrt, wenn er Dir mit seiner 3 Meter Machete eins überziehen will....alles vorbei. Nur noch Chefköche, Helden der eisigen Weiten und Nachtschrecken wohin das Auge reicht. 

Aber egal, solche Threads und Aussagen gabs schon gefühlte 1000mal und bringen auch keinen weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd auch das Spiel an den Nagel hängen, ist witzlos geworden irgendwie.


----------



## Webi (26. August 2009)

Ganos schrieb:


> sorry, aber ihr habt keine ahnung.
> Früher war ALLES besser! Ein episches pvp system bei dem man wirklich was draufhaben musste um die liste auf der homepage hochzuklettern (die es ja jetzt eh nicht mehr gibt


Das PvP-System, sry dass ich das sage war ein Schrott erster Güte. Man musste was drauf haben? Nein, man musste mehr Punkte als alle anderen auf dem Server haben, das war das Ziel. Also nicht möglichst viele Hordies in dem Fall umhauen, sondern immer und jede Minute für PvP angemeldet sein um alle möglichen Punkte mitzunehmen. Als man dann am Mittwoch gemerkt hat, dass es nicht für die neue Rüstung gereicht hat immer weiter machen und ruckzuck war wieder eine Woche vorbei und das Spiel begann von vorne.
Wenn man ein bekanntes Gesicht mal in einem BG nicht gesehen hat, konnte man sich diebisch freuen da man sicherlich wieder 100 Punkte aufgeholt hat.
Aber bloss nicht nachlassen, man ist im Rang sehr schnell gefallen. !!!
Sicherlich ist man vor einem Großmarschall "vor Ehrfurcht erstarrt". Man wusste aber genau dass er Accountsharing betrieben hat, oder Arbeitslos ist.


----------



## Grotuk (26. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Was früher schlechter war, die causals denn die liefen da in den letzten lumpen und das zu Recht!!
> 
> Jetzt kriegt ja jeder facroller alles naja das gute alte wow super zeit war das und jetzt traurig
> 
> ...




Was früher schlechter war waren die elenden Pros die meinten nur weil sie 24/7 am zoggen waren und Reallife nur aus dem Fernsehen kannten sie seien was besseres als der Rest der Spieler. Zum Glück hat Blizzard ihnen mit Bc und WotLK den Zahn gezogen und auch Normalen Spielern ermöglicht Teil zu haben am Content.


----------



## Grotuk (26. August 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt so unglaublich "innovativ" und "revolutionär", daß eine Spielwelt mit neuen Texturen versehen und ein wenig umgestaltet wird? Ob sich das "Spielerlebnis" tatsächlich weitreichend vom bisherigen Stand unterscheiden wird (leveln im Halbschlaf; Heroes, durch die man sich durchbombt; Dailies ohne großartige Abwechslungen wie etwa einen Missionsgenerator; Einsteiger-Raids, die in 1 - 2 IDs "clear" sind etc.) weiß noch kein Mensch außerhalb der Alpha-Tester und der Entwickler.


 Öhm allein schon der Mut die Story in einem MMORPG auf diese Weise weiter zu führen und die eigentlich statische Welt so drastisch zu verändern ist eben einmalig in dem Genre. Und Gildenerfolge udn talente gabs so auch noch nicht wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







> Geifernde Fanbois haben eigentlich keine Antwort verdient.


 Stimmt. Allerdings war die Antwort von dem Aionfanboy so dermaßen lächerlich das sie förmlich nach einer Antwort schrie. 



> Wenn nur eine Minderheit der WoW-Spieler allerdings Aion spielt; alles also im kleinen Rahmen bleibt, dann zeigt die Erfahrung, daß der Umgangston erheblich besser ist als von WoW gewöhnt (siehe HdRO).


 Also bei meiner Gilde ist der Umgangston sehr gesittet. Und was Aion angeht wenn ich hier bei Buffed sehe was für Spaten Aion anpreisen dann befürchte ich das genau die Leute von WoW zu Aion wechseln die bei WoW für einen schlechten Umgangston verantwortlich sind.



> Sollte Aion ähnliche Herausforderungen wie WoW-Classic bieten, dann wird es mit Sicherheit seine Kundschaft finden - und das ist auch sehr gut so! Konkurrenz schadet nie; je stärker der Gegner, umso mehr müssen alle Entwicklungsabteilungen sich ins Zeug legen - und davon profitiert im Endeffekt der Kunde!


 Wird Aion aber nicht. weil wie jedes MMORPg wirds seine hochgesteckten Ziele verfehlen und dann verWoWt werden. Dann jammern die ganzen Kinder die jetzt noch jubeln rum und kommen wieder zurück. Klar wird Aion seine Nische finden und im Endeffekt wünscht man dem Spiel das beste aber sind wir Realistisch. Das Zeug zum WoWkiller hat es nunmal nicht. Und Blizzard legt sich für jedes Spiel ins Zeug. Nur entwickelt Blizzard eben mehr für den Causalspieler mit wenig Zeit und nicht für den Hardcore 24/7 Zocker. Das macht übrigens den Erfolg von WoW im großen Maße mit aus. ^^


----------



## Spyflander (26. August 2009)

och es war nich alles schlecht =)
Mann brauchte halt sehr viel zeit... ich glaub mein ersten 60iger hatte ich nach 15-16 Spieltagen so weit^^ heute bin ich in der selben Zeit schon 80 und full t7,5 oder t8 eqt...
Ich finds gut so wies ist, denn heute hab ich net mehr so viel Zeit zum zocken und kann trozdem mit weniger aufwand das gleiche wie damals erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finds geil so...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Arbeitslosen und Studenten kotzt es an, da ihnen langweilig ist ^^


----------



## Saberclaw (26. August 2009)

Was ich persönlich nicht mochte:

- ewiges hin und her gerenne ohne Mount in Stranglethorn

- Lokalisierung (Schlingendorn, ich könnt ko...)

- Einfallslose quests (Töte mob X, Sammel item Y und töte dafür Z mobs etc.)
Die Art die gibts natürlich immernoch, aber wenigstens schleichen sich auch mal quests ein, die für Abwechslung sorgen!

- die ewige Farmerei für pots und Ähnliches...


----------



## Karius (26. August 2009)

Eine weitere Kleinigkeit habe ich seit gestern im Kopf. 

Berufe Skillen. 

Wer kann sich noch erinnern, wie die Punkterange aus Gelb, Grün und Grau war? 

1) Grün war wirklich "Grün", man konnte gerne mal über 10 Versuche starten bis ein Skill Punkt kam.
2) Oft hatte man grade so ein Item, dass man herstellen konnte, das einen Grün über die nächsten 10 Punkte auf den neuen Stand zum weitermachen brachte. 

Heute sind die Grenzen der ganzen Sachen viel überlappender. Das fällt aber kaum jemandem auf. Oft kann man aus diversen Möglichkeiten die aussuchen, die grade am billigsten oder bequemsten zu besorgen ist.


----------



## Phelps023 (26. August 2009)

Früher konnte man beim PVP Händler eine Panzerfaust, Granaten etc. kaufen. Aber mit TBC wurde alles verändert...


----------



## BimmBamm (26. August 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Öhm allein schon der Mut die Story in einem MMORPG auf diese Weise weiter zu führen und die eigentlich statische Welt so drastisch zu verändern ist eben einmalig in dem Genre. Und Gildenerfolge udn talente gabs so auch noch nicht wirklich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es ist nichts weiter als das, was in anderen Spielen der Normalfall ist. Ein wirklich "innovatives" oder gar "revolutionäres" Konzept sehe ich da immer noch nicht.



> Stimmt. Allerdings war die Antwort von dem Aionfanboy so dermaßen lächerlich das sie förmlich nach einer Antwort schrie.



In einem Tonfall, der lächerlicher und "fanboi"-mäßiger als der Ursprung war. Soweit zu Deinem Argument unten:



> Also bei meiner Gilde ist der Umgangston sehr gesittet. Und was Aion angeht wenn ich hier bei Buffed sehe was für Spaten Aion anpreisen dann befürchte ich das genau die Leute von WoW zu Aion wechseln die bei WoW für einen schlechten Umgangston verantwortlich sind.



Das ist schön, daß Du Dich wenigstens in Deiner Gilde benehmen kannst. Es ändert nichts am sonstigen Umgangston in WoW, um den es geht und der hier von vielen bequengelt wird. Schau übrigens mal ins Aion-Forum - manche Beiträge lassen mich doch echt erstaunen, da sich Leute dort tatsächlich in Schriftform ausdrücken können. Das ist im WoW-Forum mittlerweile fast eine Seltenheit.



> Wird Aion aber nicht. weil wie jedes MMORPg wirds seine hochgesteckten Ziele verfehlen und dann verWoWt werden.



Und das hat Dir Deine Kristallkugel erzählt? Wie lange hast Du Aion angespielt? Davon ab würde eine Ver-"WoW"-ung noch ein paar Jährchen auf sich warten lassen - und warum dann zu einem anderen Spiel zurückkehren, das sich im Grunde genauso spielt? 

Davon ab: Warum ein Spiel ver-"WoW"-en, das seine Kundschaft gerade in den WoW-Nichtkunden gefunden hat und seinen Bereich besetzt? Du vergißt, daß Aion im Gegensatz zu Warhammer oder AoC nur für Europa / USA neu startet und in Asien bereits äußerst erfolgreich läuft (irgendwo habe ich den derzeitigen Richtwert von 3,5 Mio. Kunden aufgeschnappt, was Aion nach "westlichem" Release automatisch zur Nummer 2 der MMO-Rangliste werden läßt). 



> Dann jammern die ganzen Kinder die jetzt noch jubeln rum und kommen wieder zurück.



Auch dies ein Trugschluß: Nicht jeder, der Aion anfängt, wechselt von WoW - sehr viele haben schon recht lange mit WoW aufgehört. 



> Klar wird Aion seine Nische finden und im Endeffekt wünscht man dem Spiel das beste aber sind wir Realistisch. Das Zeug zum WoWkiller hat es nunmal nicht. Und Blizzard legt sich für jedes Spiel ins Zeug. Nur entwickelt Blizzard eben mehr für den Causalspieler mit wenig Zeit und nicht für den Hardcore 24/7 Zocker. Das macht übrigens den Erfolg von WoW im großen Maße mit aus. ^^



Es ist auch gut so, daß es die typische WoW-Klientel nicht anzieht. Und nicht jeder "Casual"-Zocker ist mit WoW zufrieden. "Echte" Casual-Konzepte fehlen in WoW nämlich weiter nach wie vor: Dinge, die dem sog. "Casual" genügend Abwechslung für das schnelle Spiel zwischendurch liefern. Das wäre mal "innovativ" und "revolutionär". Statt dessen setzt man auf Vereinfachungen, so daß sich ein echter "Casual" ohne viel Zeit für's Raiden mit langweiligem Leveln und völlig anspruchslosen Heroes herumschlägt - und mehr gibt es nicht! "Casual" heißt nicht, daß man zu blöd ist, seinen Char zu spielen oder halb afk leveln möchte!

Bleibt zu hoffen, daß alle neuen Projekte (Aion, SW, Champions, JG:E, BP) allesamt genügend Inhalte für die jeweilige Klientel bieten, damit jeder Spieler das für ihn passende Produkt findet. Das ist das, was ich dem MMO-Markt wünsche: Weniger schlechte Kompromisse und mehr Auswahlvielfalt, wie es im Solospielerbereich an der Tagesordnung ist.


----------



## pascaaaal (26. August 2009)

Also was ich und einige meiner Kumpels, die schon Classic gespielt haben toll fanden sind sachen wie:

Der 40 Mann Raid, nicht nur weils 40 waren, sondern weil die 40 leute extrem cool drauf waren.
   Allgemein war es oft etwas lockerer im Raid und es wurde nicht soviel geflamed weil irgendjemand 2 dps weniger
   macht als der andere vertreter seiner klasse oder was weiß ich.
Dazu gehören dann natürlich auch die Classic Gilden, die für viele immernoch, was die Gemeinschaft, den
  Zusammenhalt und den oft sinnentleerten Humor angeht, das nonplus Ultra sind. Wenn man dann in BC/WotLK 
  nicht mehr in der Classic Gilde spielt, denkt man natürlich gern an die "guten alten Zeiten" zurück(:
Habs zwar schon angesprochen, aber die Ahnungslosigkeit, wie man den am besten zu skillen hat etc. war mitunter
  ein durchaus Spielspaß förderndes Mittel. Das ganze Spiel hat sich nicht so Zwanghaft angefühlt, wie es sich
  mittlerweile durchaus teilweise anfühlt.
Die guten alten Open-PvP Schlachten in Hilsbrad und sehr viel weiter verbreitetes Open PvP (gefühlt) überhaupt.

Aber was an dem Spiel besser war? Sehr wenig. Deshalb hat der Threat mit dem Titel den er hat durchaus seine Daseinsberechtigung und das ewige "alles war besser, nicht war schlechter in Vanilla WoW" kommt glaube ich in 95%
der Fälle von Leuten, die sich zwar dem Classic Trend hingeben, selber aber wohl nie richtig Classic gespielt haben.

Ich will jetzt nicht alle Punkte neu aufführen, von ewigen Friedhofsmärschen zu ewigen ganz normalen Märschen und über ewige Geldprobleme.
Aber da gibt es schon noch ein paar Sachen die abseits davon, das Blizzard die absolut nervigen Sachen mit der Zeit aus dem Spiel entfernt, einfach mit der Zeit besser geworden sind oder immernoch werden.

Das Arena PvP System bietet jetzt eine viel anspruchsvollere Herausforderung, die zwar leider die sehr sehr spaßigen Stammgruppen aus den BGs größtenteils Verdrängt haben, aber absolut eine Bereicherung fürs PvP System darstellt. Und die Stammgruppen sollen dann ja wohl ihre Neugeburt feiern, wenn es dann auch "rated Battlegrounds" gibt. Allerdings sollte Blizzard aufpassen, das auf der Suche nach dem perfekten Balancing, nicht zuviel des spezifischen Klassenspielgefühls rauspatched. Das ist meiner Meinung nach eh schon zuviel gemacht worden, aber es geht ja darum was die Erweiterungen besser machen, als Classic WoW. Ganz davon abgesehen kommen 2 neue Battlegrounds, die durchaus Spaß machen. Riesige Realmpools, die glücklicherweise die Wartezeiten in den meisten Fällen auf wenige Minuten bis Sekunden reduzieren, sind mittlerweile selbstverständlich  - Ja auch da fehlt vielen das Serverinterne "PvP-Flair", wo sich die Stammgruppen schon untereinander gut kannten und sich dann oft sogar im TS u.ä. getroffen haben, aber seit mal ehrlich: Wollt ihr dafür wieder 2 Stunden darauf warten in 10 Minuten von einer Stammgruppe abgefarmt zu werden? Da ist mir das heute schon lieber. Anmelden, invite annehmen und einfach Spielen.

Was das PvE angeht, beschweren sich ja aktuell viele Leute über zu leichten Content. Gerade Naxxramas war sehr leicht, habe ich damals im 10er am allerersten Abend Naxx direkt innerhalb von 5 Stunden gecleared. Dazu kam dann noch, dass es viel zu lange der gleiche Content war. Persönlich empfinde ich auch die Hardmodes nicht unbedingt als idealen Anreiz für mehr Anspruch in Raids. Arthas zum Beispiel müsste doch einfach schon Lore mäßig ein richtig richtig schwerer Brocken sein, nicht nur im Hardmode. Ebenfalls bin ich der Meinung der sollte nur im 25er zu besiegen sein, 10 Mann Raider sollen von mir aus ihre eigenen Raids ala Zul'Aman etc bekommen, das ganze jede Raid instanz in 4 verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade einteilen und dann am besten noch innerhalb der Schwierigkeitsgrade verschiedene Schwierigkeitsstufen einzubauen, halt ich für Schwachsinn, der vieleicht einigen !schlechteren! (denn man muss nicht der Oberhardcore Raider sein um sehr viel vom Content zu sehen) Spielern dann ermöglicht saumäßig starke Bösewichter aus der WoW Geschichte umzumähen. Ein Arthas ist einfach so mächtig, der muss nicht von jedem bezwungen werden. So, dass musste kurz raus, das nervt mich eigentlich wirklich an WoW im Moment, sonst nicht viel :>
Aber davon abgesehen, fast komplett MC war Tank'n'Spank mit den taktischen Finessen "Decursive-Taste spammen" und dann und wann auch noch "Add umkloppen". BWL war da schon wesentlich interressanter, AQ40 und Naxx auch, aber ich finde auch in BC hat sich das dann immer weiter entwickelt. Vor allem der geschichtliche Hintergrund zu den Raids war einfach wesentlich interessanter. In WotLK haben sie mit dem LichKing natürlich Lore mäßig noch deftig einen draufgelegt.

Dazu kommen dann nochmal 100 kleinere Änderungen die das Spielen angenehmer gestalten.
Im Allgemeinen ist Blizzard also nicht auf dem schlechtesten Weg, mir fehlt jedoch etwas Herrausforderung im PvE und vor allem etwas mehr "epische Qualitäten" in den Bosskämpfen. Dazu trägt auch bei, den Boss nur in einer einzigen Variante zugehbar zu machen. Wenn man es dann trotzdem schafft so einen Boss, zB Arthas, zu legen ist das Gefühl doch wieder umso besser. Denn das Gefühl nach einem gelegten Boss, im speziellen einem Endboss, ist doch in WotLK nicht mehr annähernd so genial wie in BC oder erst Recht in Classic. Viele Gilden scheinen sich heute ähnlich über geschaffte Hardmodes zu freuen, aber in den Fällen in denen es nicht um das erreichen von Algalon geht (zB die Yogg Hardmodes) habe ich doch oft mehr das Gefühl, es geht um den bekannten E-Peeeeen*.


Ansonsten, LG :>

Oh, Edit hat noch zu sagen: Ich finds gar nicht so schlecht, dass man WoW auch sehr erfolgreich spielen kann OHNE das man 24/7 Hardcoregamer ist. Denn 24/7 Hardcoregamer zu sein ist nichts zum drauf stolz sein, sagt auch genau nichts über das spielerische Können aus (und das hab ich jetzt schon mehrfach gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Von dem her ist das Casual "gewhine" immer etwas schwammig weil jeder was anderes drunter versteht. Wenn man nicht soviel aber richtig gut spielt, sollte man vieleicht nicht immer als erster den Content clearen, aber im Endeffekt doch den ganzen PvE Inhalt sehen können, sofern man das möchte. Finds viel besser wenns um die Fähigkeiten eines Spielers anstatt um die aufgebrachte Zeit geht.


----------



## _Raziel_ (26. August 2009)

Um wieder aufs Thema zu kommen, liste ich n'paar Dinge auf (die meist schon genannt wurden):
- Ein Gebiet, ein Friedhof (viele Nachtelfen erschienen auf dem Bildschirm nur, weils sie damals schon tot schneller laufen konnten)
- Laufen (im allgemeinen)
- Reiten 60% meist grad mit Level 50 oder gar erst mit 60 finanzierbar.
- Reiten 100%... Träumt weiter! Damals konnte man mit stinknormalen 100% Mounts wirklich noch posen.
- Dauerpleite wer aktiv raidete bzw. PvP spielte, da die Mats für Pots unsummen verschlangen.
- Eine Klasse, eine Aufgabe (Priester -> Heiler, Krieger -> Tank, etc...)
- Palas (mag sie zwar heute noch nicht, aber damals taten sie mir so richtig leid)
- Dot-Regelungen in Raids, da Debuffs auf dem Gegner auf (ich glaub zuerst 18, dann 25, oder so) beschränkt war. Und das bei 40 Mann!!!
- Gruppensuche für Instanzen
- Flugpunkte. Einerseits das Ablaufen derer und andererseits das Fliegen von FP zu FP.
- Laggerei bei Farmspots wie Tyrs Hand.
- Das klauen von Questmobs. Wer zuerst 35% Schaden am Mob hinterlies flaggte ihn für sich. Egal ob der andere den ersten Schlag vollzog.
- Das betreten von BGs nur beim Gebiet selber und die Warterei.
- Horde-Ony-Pre (Rexxars Weg von Desolace und Feralas)

Okay... das is alles, was mir grad einfällt. Hier aber noch Highlights aus den 'Good Old Times':
- Namen. Undercity, Thunderbluff, Ironforge kennen heute noch sehr wenige. "TB? Was'n das?"
- Open PvP um Tarrens Mill und Southshore (Süderstade???)
- Hilfsbereitere Community
- Herausfordernde Instanzen. Kein Pull alles und spamm AoE.

Ps'
Und als WoW Classic langsam öde wurde kam es.... The Burning Crusade. Vieles wurde verändert, auch zum schlechteren (siehe Namen), aber eines wurde intensiver.
Die Herausforderung!!!

Ohne CC waren die Inis nicht zu schaffen. Heroic Modus? Ohne Gear aus Non Hero? Eine einzige Wiperei.

Ich muss ehrlich sagen. Wenn ich einen Wunsch frei hätte, würde ich mir den Stand von Patch 2.3 zurückwünschen. War für mich der interessanteste und zugleich stimmigste Patch von Blizzard.
Die Klassen waren fast balanced (Gut, der Paladin machte keinen Dmg, aber heilen konnten die... wie Sau. Und hatte ne Ini viele Gruppen, dann musste einfach n'Pala her)
Die Inis noch nicht totgenerft und die Community erfreute sich an Zul'Aman. Beziehungsweise verzweifelte am Kisten Time Run... *zurückwünsch* *träum*

Nunja, sehen wir nach vorne und nehmen wir es, wies kommt... Denn schliesslich ist es nur ein Spiel und wenn der PC aus ist, geht die Welt dennoch nicht unter. Zumindest nicht unsere (Cataclysm incoming)


----------



## Grotuk (26. August 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Es ist nichts weiter als das, was in anderen Spielen der Normalfall ist. Ein wirklich "innovatives" oder gar "revolutionäres" Konzept sehe ich da immer noch nicht.




Roftl nen mir nur ein einziges MMORPG das durch Queste und Story veränderbare Gebiete hat? Nenn mir nur ein Spiel was seine über Jahre hinweg etablierten Urgebiete auf so drastische Art und Weise verändert? Nenn mir nur ein einziges Spiel was über eine Story verfügt die mehr als nur die Summe der Quests ist und die ab einem gewissen Punkt weitreichende Konsequenzen auf die Spielwelt hat?

Ich glaub du bist auch so ein Aionfanboy der auf WoW nur einschlägt, weil er neidisch ist und solche Innovationen auch gerne für sein 08/15 Asiagrinder hätte. Statt einfach mal froh zu sein das Blizzard dem stagnierenden Genre neue Impulse verschafft wird nur gemeckert und gemeckert und gejammert. "Das ist Müll und das ist käse und das ist doof und überhaupt WoW ist der letzte mist bla bla sülz." Interessiert keine Sau dieses Mimimi. Genausowenig das "Spielblabla ist viel besser und überhaupt wir sind viel Elitärer als ihr" gequatsche. Jeder soll das Spielen was ihm Spass macht und ein Spiel wird nicht dadurch besser, das man Zockenr anderer Spiele damit auf den Sack geht, sein eigenes Spiel übern Klee zu loben. Es wäre sterbens langweilig wenn jedes MMORPG gleich wäre. Unterschiede beleben das Biz und sind klar erwünscht. Und das Firmen erfolgreiche Konzepte kopieren Hey wieso nicht. Vieleicht hat Firma B ja ne bessere Idee zur Umsetzung als Firma A. Aber das macht kein Spiel besser oder schlechter als ein anderes. Spiele utnerscheiden sich nur dadurch wie Innovativ neue Features sind wie freundlich/unfreundlich die Spieler sind und an welche Spieler es sich richtet bzw. welche Bereiche es abdeckt. Dieses dusslige Elitegequatsche dagegen ist einfach nur nervtötent und Spielspassbehindernd.


----------



## Metadron72 (26. August 2009)

Cyl schrieb:


> Falsch.
> 
> *Du* findest bestimmte Dinge früher schlechter und suchst nun Leute die es ebenso sehen und Dir auf die Schulter klopfen sollen.
> Ich und anscheinend viele andere empfinden Deine ganzen "schlechtern" Sachen als wirklich gut und sinnvoll. Komisch mit der subjektiven Wahrnehmung, gell?
> Die ganzen achso schlimmen Dinge von früher waren eine natürliche Auslese von Gimps. Heute gibts die nicht mehr, daher umsomehr Gimps. Ganz einfach.



karius hat den thread erstellt also bleib doch einfach beim thema ?
wenn du gerne über etwas anderes sprechen möchtest mach dir nen eigenen thread.
du gehst auch zum metzger und möchtest ihm gern mal erzählen wie unzufrieden du mit dem kuchen bist, oder?

 ...leute gibts


----------



## Artherk (26. August 2009)

nun gut ich muss sagen die Alterac schlachten hatten schon was für sich hehe wenn man da mal ein paar stunden hordis haut... was mich aber genervt hat war warsong wenn beide teams sich mit der einigeltaktik versuchen und nur ab und zu nen schurken oder nen dudu rübergeschickt ham hol mal die flagge das war in classic zeiten dumm... daher find ich diese änderung eigentlich gut. Das mit dem equip war früher auch besser da hat man sich noch über jedes teil richtig gefreut. ich hab mir früher zb ein zweites loch in den südlichsten teil meines rückens gefreut als ich endlich die hunter brust von draki in den händen hielt... in diesem sinne mfg euer arthi


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (26. August 2009)

Hey ho!

Ok... dann will ich zu diesem Thema auch mal meine Meinung kundtun.

Was mich zu Classic-Zeiten auch gestört hat waren die weiten laufwege, die man bis LvL 40 ohne Mount zurücklegen musste. Ich hab da immer noch Erinnerungen an Stranglethorn (Schlingendorntal), wo es eine Qual war vom Rebellenlager bis runter nach Bootybay zu laufen. Den Flugpunkt im Rebellenlager gab es damals ja noch nicht! Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass man beim questen damals von der Horde immer gegankt wurde, so war der Weg bis Booty Bay wirklich eine richtige Qual ^^ .

Die Laufwege, wenn man mal starb, zu seinem Leichnam waren auch immer sehr weit. Da hat Blizzard glücklicherweise entgegengewirkt, indem man im Laufe der Zeit zusätzliche Friedhöfe eingebaut hat.

Und was mich zu Classic-Zeiten auch gestört hat, ist die Tatsache, dass der Paladin damals nur eine Klasse war, die ausgelacht wurde, weil er nichts, von dem was er konnte wirklich beherrscht hat. Seit BC sieht das Gott sei Dank anders aus und ich kann nun endlich anständig mit ihm tanken :-) . Damage macht er inzwischen auch ganz ordentlich, aber als Vergelter wird er nur zum Questen gespielt. Tanken macht in Inis mehr Spaß (hab außerdem auch schon genug DD's gespielt ^^) .

Gibt aber auch Sachen, die ich nicht so dramatisch fand, wie manche Leute hier geschrieben haben. Einige haben sich ja über zu lange Instanzen beschwert. Ich fand das damals eigentlich sehr cool! Und zu einer meiner Lieblingsinstanzen gehört nach wie vor immer noch BRD! Das Ding war echt gigantisch und man hat verdammt lange gebraucht, bis man da wirklich KOMPLETT durch war. Aber es war wirklich eine absolut geniale Instanz. Wäre wirklich geil, etwas in dem Ausmaße in einer 5-Mann Instanzvariante mal wieder zu Gesicht zu bekommen.

Das sind so die Dinge, die mir spontan einfallen. Sollte ich noch einen Geistesblitz haben, wird das dann nachgetragen ^^ .

EDIT: Achja... eine Sache noch, die ich früher aber um einiges geiler fande als heute.
Das Thema Lokalisierung. Ich fand es zu Classic-Zeiten einfach geiler, als Sturmwind noch Stormwind hieß und Eisenschmiede als Ironforge bekannt war.

Viele Spieler, die erst recht spät in WoW eingestiegen sind, mögen sich daran vllt. nicht stören, aber da ich schon die ganzen Strategiespiele um Warcraft gespielt habe und die Namen alle in der englischen Originalfassung kenne, stört es mich halt doch. Die Story hat sich in der Vergangenheit nun mal mit den Originalnamen aufgebaut. Besonders peinlich finde ich Die Übersetzung von Jaina Proudmoore (Jaina Prachtmeer). 

Ich kann es ja verstehen, dass man einige Gebiete lokalisiert. Aber man hätte doch Städtenamen unangetastet lassen können, da man ja Eigennamen aus einer fremden Sprache im Normalfall nicht übersetzt.


----------



## slashman (26. August 2009)

was mich ziemlich genervt hat war das OpenPVP in süderstade( engl. namen vergesen xD) und Tarrensmill.Ich hab da gearde erst angefangen, hatte noch nicht viel PLan vom Spiel und war echt frustriert weil ich ne woche oder so da rumgegammelt bin für ein lvl up....................mir war auch nicht klar, das es ja auch andere Gebiete gibt in dieser riesiegn welt^^


----------



## BimmBamm (26. August 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Roftl nen mir nur ein einziges MMORPG das durch Queste und Story veränderbare Gebiete hat? Nenn mir nur ein Spiel was seine über Jahre hinweg etablierten Urgebiete auf so drastische Art und Weise verändert? Nenn mir nur ein einziges Spiel was über eine Story verfügt die mehr als nur die Summe der Quests ist und die ab einem gewissen Punkt weitreichende Konsequenzen auf die Spielwelt hat?



Lerne lesen. "Andere Spiele" <> "MMO". In anderen Spielen (vor allen Dingen RPGs) ist es gang und gäbe, solche "einschneidenden" Veränderungen in AddOns bzw. Nachfolgern zu machen. Was in Version 4.0 kommt, ist nichts anderes als das, was seit Jahren in anderen Bereichen üblich ist. Hast Du außer WoW schon mal was gespielt?  

Wo ist die absolute Neuerung zwischen dem Einführen neuer Gebiete wie z. B. Scherbenwelt und Nordend und der Überarbeitung alter Gebiete? Wo ändert sich dadurch gewaltig der Status Quo bzw. das Spielprinzip?

Nehmen wir nun zwei Aussagen:



> Ich glaub du bist auch so ein Aionfanboy der auf WoW nur einschlägt, weil er neidisch ist und solche Innovationen auch gerne für sein 08/15 Asiagrinder hätte. Statt einfach mal froh zu sein das Blizzard dem stagnierenden Genre neue Impulse verschafft wird nur gemeckert und gemeckert und gejammert.



a) Wie lange hast Du Aion gespielt, um das als 08/15-Asia-Grinder einzustufen?
b) Welche der "Innovationen" wie eine umgestaltete alte Welt braucht ein brandneues Spiel?
c) Schon mal nachgelesen, welche "Neuheiten" Aion gegenüber WoW bringt, die Du dort nicht findest (taktische Flugkämpfe; Schlachten mit mehreren 100 Chars - was übrigens auf der China-Hardware tadellos funktioniert). Neue Impulse bietet also auch ein Aion - ob die taugen, wissen wir bisher ebensowenig wie die Änderungen in Cataclysm, denn letzteres hat noch keiner gespielt.
d) Inwiefern unterscheidet sich Dein Ton da oben von den ganzen Flamern etc., die man andauernd in WoW antrifft? Klingt für mich mit Deiner Schreibe vorher nach einem großen Eigentor...

Jetzt stellen wir diese Aussage dem gegenüber:



> Jeder soll das Spielen was ihm Spass macht und ein Spiel wird nicht dadurch besser, das man Zockenr anderer Spiele damit auf den Sack geht, sein eigenes Spiel übern Klee zu loben.



Einschub: Dein "Innovationsgefasel" und Abtun von anderen Spielen als "Möchtegernkonkurrenz" und "0815-Asia-Grinder" ohne Hintergrundinformationen bzw. eigenem persönlichen längerfristigem Eindruck ist natürlich eine rein objektive Feststellung und kein "Loben über den Klee"? Macht es nicht irgendwo ein ganz kleines Geräusch im Hirnkasten, wenn man sich derart auffällig widerspricht?



> Es wäre sterbens langweilig wenn jedes MMORPG gleich wäre. Unterschiede beleben das Biz und sind klar erwünscht. Und das Firmen erfolgreiche Konzepte kopieren Hey wieso nicht. Vieleicht hat Firma B ja ne bessere Idee zur Umsetzung als Firma A. Aber das macht kein Spiel besser oder schlechter als ein anderes. Spiele utnerscheiden sich nur dadurch wie Innovativ neue Features sind wie freundlich/unfreundlich die Spieler sind und an welche Spieler es sich richtet bzw. welche Bereiche es abdeckt. Dieses dusslige Elitegequatsche dagegen ist einfach nur nervtötent und Spielspassbehindernd.



Und wo unterscheidet sich das jetzt von meinen Aussagen, die von Dir als "Aion-Fanboy-Gequatsche" abgetan wurden? Lass mich raten: Als WoW-Fan war es Dir nach meiner Dir nicht verständlichen Aussage unmöglich, nicht in Rage zu verfallen und dann den Rest zu verstehen - es hat ja einer am "heiligen Gral" eines noch nicht gespielten AddOns gerührt. 

Wie gesagt: Lerne lesen.


----------



## Maerad (26. August 2009)

Man bin ich froh das kein Classic mehr ist ... wenn ich alleine schon das mit dem Farmen les und INI über 6 h ... für sowas hab ich heute keine Zeit mehr. Damals mit ca. 16-18 Jahren hab ich zu den Hardcoreleuten gezählt - in dem Falle aber bei Ragnarok Online (WOW war da noch ein feuchter Traum). Damals noch ein schönes Asia Grind Game mit Secret of Mana Look - geil einfach. Und teils komplett anders als WoW (Aggro? Ha Ha - wer zuerst angreift hat den Mob am Arsch!) - da haste mit nem Wizard zusammen (in Beta2) bös AoE gemacht in einem Dungenon, ich getankt mit Priest (ja, ned schauen, das geht da) während der alles gekillt hat. Für ca. 30 - 60 min Dauerkillen 0.5% EXP bekommen - von Level 98 > 99 (jeder mob hab so ca. 200 EXP und du hast 15 mil gebraucht - quests gabs nicht).

Mittlerweile hab ich 2 kleine Kinder und Familie - da is kein "6h dauerzocken / tag" mehr drin. Casual bin ich trotzdem nicht, da ich weis wie ich meine Klasse zu spielen hab und auch DMG fahr / CC geht. 

Wenn ich mir den Thread hier so durchlesen, verwechseln IMHO viele auch Sitzfleisch / viel Zeit mit Skill. Ein Spiel sollte ein Spiel bleiben und keine Arbeit machen.

Und noch was zu den "WotLk HC's" sind so leicht ... schwachsinn! Die _SIND_ hart - wenn man Lvl 80 ist und dem EQ Level entspricht (187?!). Genauswo wie PDC HC _nichts_ für neue 80'er ist. (gestern erst gehabt).

Wer heute HC's geht hat da Leute (bzw. hatte bereits damals) mit nem EQLevel von 200+, wenn nicht noch mehr. Ich war gestern mit meinem Tank wieder in HDZ 4 - dem Heal sind fast die Füße eingeschlafen. Die HC's sind nicht zu schlecht, die Leute nur zu gut!

Als ich erstes mal mit WotlK und Gilde in Burg HC war HABEN wir CC nutzen müssen sonst wären wir gewiped. Und das war verdammt hart. 

Auch hat sich das Spielverhalten geändert. Damals waren DPS noch nicht so wichtig, da ca. 80% nichtmal wussten was das sein soll. Ich WETTE mit euch, das Leute mit T0,5-T3 in den damaligen Inis auch recht leichtes Spiel hatten. Und wenn jeder da schon so Freak wie heute gewesen wäre incl. den Addons, wäre MC sicher auch Random geraided worden. Ich kann mich noch gut an das Kommentar von einem Blizzardcoder erinnern was Naxx 10/25 neu angeht "Hätten wir gewusst das die Leute soviel DPS aus Ihren Chars holen, hätten wir Naxx deutlich schwerer gemacht"


----------



## Grotuk (27. August 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Lerne lesen. "Andere Spiele" <> "MMO". In anderen Spielen (vor allen Dingen RPGs) ist es gang und gäbe, solche "einschneidenden" Veränderungen in AddOns bzw. Nachfolgern zu machen. Was in Version 4.0 kommt, ist nichts anderes als das, was seit Jahren in anderen Bereichen üblich ist. Hast Du außer WoW schon mal was gespielt?


 Hmm ja man kann natürlich versuchen Äpfel mit Birnen zu vergleichen. Wird nur nicht viel bei rauskommen. Weil erstens wie du schon sagst zweiter teil und so Und zweitens reden wir hier von MMORPG´s. Also Thema verfehlt 6 setzen.



> Wo ist die absolute Neuerung zwischen dem Einführen neuer Gebiete wie z. B. Scherbenwelt und Nordend und der Überarbeitung alter Gebiete? Wo ändert sich dadurch gewaltig der Status Quo bzw. das Spielprinzip?


 Nun es ist letzlich ein völlig neuer Weg eine Story in einem MMORPG zu erzählen. Ganz davon abgesehen ist es schlichtweg an der Zeit das mal ein MMORPG Hersteller diesen weg geht. Denn nichts ist schlimmer als nach x Jahrne immer noch durch die selben Gebiete laufen zu müssen wo man schon jeden Stein kennt.





> a) Wie lange hast Du Aion gespielt, um das als 08/15-Asia-Grinder einzustufen?
> b) Welche der "Innovationen" wie eine umgestaltete alte Welt braucht ein brandneues Spiel?
> c) Schon mal nachgelesen, welche "Neuheiten" Aion gegenüber WoW bringt, die Du dort nicht findest (taktische Flugkämpfe; Schlachten mit mehreren 100 Chars - was übrigens auf der China-Hardware tadellos funktioniert). Neue Impulse bietet also auch ein Aion - ob die taugen, wissen wir bisher ebensowenig wie die Änderungen in Cataclysm, denn letzteres hat noch keiner gespielt.
> d) Inwiefern unterscheidet sich Dein Ton da oben von den ganzen Flamern etc., die man andauernd in WoW antrifft? Klingt für mich mit Deiner Schreibe vorher nach einem großen Eigentor...


 Interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Aion geht mir sowas von am Arsch vorbei das kannst du dir gar nicht vorstellen. Oh nebenbei Flugschlachten sollte es eigentlich schon mit WotLK geben aber Blizzard ist eben Perfektionistisch bevor ein feature nicht 100% ausgereift ist kommt es nicht auf den Markt. Aja und Openpvp gabs schon vor 5 Jaren bei WoW da gabs bei Tarrens Mühle auch mal die eine oder andere Schlacht mit 100+ Leuten.Oder Crossroads. Hey aber natürlich ist das voll innovativ. Gabs ja noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









> Einschub: Dein "Innovationsgefasel" und Abtun von anderen Spielen als "Möchtegernkonkurrenz" und "0815-Asia-Grinder" ohne Hintergrundinformationen bzw. eigenem persönlichen längerfristigem Eindruck ist natürlich eine rein objektive Feststellung und kein "Loben über den Klee"? Macht es nicht irgendwo ein ganz kleines Geräusch im Hirnkasten, wenn man sich derart auffällig widerspricht?


 Tja ändert trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache das Aion kein WoW Killer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es wird seine Niesche Finden (die hat ja selbst Linage 2 gefunden) aber mehr auch nicht. Und nebenbei ich bin über jede Innovation die Aion dem Genre gibt mehr als dankbar. Nur wie schon gesagt das Spiel interessiert mich nicht die Bohne. Und zwar hauptsächlich wegen den vielen Aionfanboys hier die mir seit Monaten voll auf den Sack gehen mit ihrem elitären geblubbere. 





> Und wo unterscheidet sich das jetzt von meinen Aussagen, die von Dir als "Aion-Fanboy-Gequatsche" abgetan wurden? Lass mich raten: Als WoW-Fan war es Dir nach meiner Dir nicht verständlichen Aussage unmöglich, nicht in Rage zu verfallen und dann den Rest zu verstehen - es hat ja einer am "heiligen Gral" eines noch nicht gespielten AddOns gerührt.
> 
> Wie gesagt: Lerne lesen.


 Hmm Lesen können ist eine Sache verstehen eine andere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geh irgenwem anders auf den Sack. Hab kein Bock auf so nen Mist. Zock Aion freu dir nen Loch in den Bauch und sei glücklich.


----------



## lynglyng (27. August 2009)

Früher war WOW so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Heute ist WOW so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (28. August 2009)

lynglyng schrieb:


> Früher war WOW so:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Bild wird mir leider nicht angezeigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gut aber mal zu etwas kontruktiverem:



_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Um wieder aufs Thema zu kommen, liste ich n'paar Dinge auf (die meist schon genannt wurden):



Genau das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Vielen Dank, dass du mir die Arbeit abgenommen hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insgesamt ließt man sehr häufig die gleichen Punkte. Zu langes Laufen, zu wenig Gold. Daraus folgend sehr eingeengte Handlungsmöglichkeiten, da diese durch Zeit und Gold begrenzt werden. 

Was hab ich früher nicht gemacht für die Robe des Erzmagiers?

Alleine das Muster war fast unbezahlbar, aber das war ja noch nicht alles. Die ganzen Drops waren wirklich selten und man musste sich Tage lang durch Silitus grinden (pfui Spinne @ Silithus ich hab da nie einen Fuss reingesetzt wenn ich nicht musste). Die Essenzen des Wassers konnte man dann im Teufelswald farmen, aber das waren 10 Mobs auf 8 Spieler. Also fast sinnlos. 
Die Droprate war bei komplett fehlender Konkurrenz und einer guten Farmrota in etwas 30-40 min pro Essenz. Mit 2 pro Stunde war man schon sehr zufrieden. Das macht 10 Stunden farmen für 8 Stück sowas, wenn nicht allzu lange andere Leute dazwischen funkten. 
Hell Yea! Fun. 

Diese immer gleichen Hauptpunkte sind einfach jedem aufgefallen, denn sie haben Grenzen gesetzt. Heute farme ich 2 Stunden und kann mir mehr Mats im AH dafür kaufen als früher am ganzen Tag. 

Mal ein kleiner Vergleich. Die Farmrate (Tyrs Hand, denn da konnte man nur mit Raidequip überleben, urgs) lag bei etwas 10-15g wenn man die Erze mitnahm. Robe des Erzmagiers bei uns 600g das Muster. Dann noch die Essenzen, alle an die 10g oder leicht drüber, je nachdem. 

Da die Items nun viel schneller ausgetauscht werden wäre das überhaupt nicht mehr sinnvoll. Genau da lag ja der Wandel. 

Das ist es auch was einige vermissen. Man hat hart für etwas gekämpft, viel Zeit investiert und hatte dann etwas, das ewig hielt. Daher auch das tolle Gefühl was "geleistet" zu haben.

WoW ist nun auch in der, wenn man so will, Wegwerfgesellschaft angekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Wandel ist zu schnell, als das man sowas realistischer Weise noch machen würde, selbst wenn es das gäbe. 

Mal ehrlich, viele würden selbst wenn sie beim alten verharren wollen, trotzdem zügiger neuen Content sehen, was wieder Veränderung heisst. 

Diese Entwicklung ist also insgesamt positiv, leider bedingt das halt auch dass das alte System des Aufbauens und Behaltens verfällt. Neu hinzu gekommen ist also eine schnellere "Inflation" der Leistung aus eingesetzter Zeit.

Wenn man den guten alten Zeiten noch so sehr hinterher trauert, an sich war es zuviel investierte Zeit, weil man zuviel davon hatte. Es ist gesund, dass man heute auch mit weniger Zeit ein Spiel spielen kann. Die Entwicklung zB von Diablo2 und WoW am Anfang war einfach ungesund. Kein Spiel sollte es fördern, dass man ewig davor sitzen muss(!). Daher bin ich auch so gegen das alte Rängesystem. 

Daher kommt auch die Meinung alle guten Spieler wären Assis. Denn damals galt, viel mehr als heute, gut ist wer die meiste Zeit investiert. Heute habe ich das Gefühl, dass diese Grenzen viel mehr verschwommen sind. Klar, wer 10 Std am Tag spielt wird im Mittel immer noch vorne liegen, aber muss es nicht mehr. Er hat vielleicht nur mehr Achievements, Pets und Twinks. Diese muss man aber nicht haben um erfolgreich zu spielen. (Ein bisschen schwammig wird die Argumentation wenn man vorraussetzt, dass man alle Markenitems als Raidvorbereitung sieht, aber das ist mit Sicherheit nicht Standard)

Es gibt viele Leute die mit sehr wenig investierter Zeit, gute Leistung zeigen. Das ist in meinen Augen eine positive Entwicklung, es ist eine Gesundung des Spiels.


----------



## C0deX (31. August 2009)

Nachdem es Schlachtfelder gab das Anmelden dort!


----------



## Lanatir (31. August 2009)

Grotuk schrieb:


> Roftl nen mir nur ein einziges MMORPG das durch Queste und Story veränderbare Gebiete hat? Nenn mir nur ein Spiel was seine über Jahre hinweg etablierten Urgebiete auf so drastische Art und Weise verändert? Nenn mir nur ein einziges Spiel was über eine Story verfügt die mehr als nur die Summe der Quests ist und die ab einem gewissen Punkt weitreichende Konsequenzen auf die Spielwelt hat?


Lotro


----------



## Yakashi (31. August 2009)

Ich fand nur schlimm das man nie Geld hatte, 
150 Gold schulden habe ich damals mit meiner Hexe gemacht fürs Epic Reiten. 
Dann die Repkosten für MC... 


Ansonsten, war alles damals viel besser wie es heut mal war.


----------



## JimRaynor (29. Dezember 2009)

was schlechter war an classic?
meine persönliche meinung:

das gelaufe und gerenne...allein der weg als ally zum kloster und man hat diese instanz eignetlich wirklich noch 10 level lang besucht...immer und immer wieder obwohl man alles schon draus hatte...

gold gefarme...erst mit lvl 43 das mount bekommen, epic mount erst kurz vor bc release

ohne gute raidgilde keine chance auf endcontent...hab selber bwl und naxx nur über die schulter von nem nachbarn gesehen

mats farmen für raids (auch der umhang für nefarian war damals pflicht zum teil heute noch)

das übertriebene roxxor open pvp in hillsbrad und strangle, gerade bei den wildtierquests, die schlechter werdende community mit patch 1.9 und den nervigen pvp raids vor den instanzen gerade im blackrock

keine portsteine bei aq und zg


offtopic:
wie bereist mehrfach erwähnt:
wer classic sooo liebt einfach nen neuen acc erstellen und keine erweiterung kaufen...und das schön in der community verbreiten...dann gehen auch serverinterne raids (gibt ja mittlerweile genug oldschool gilden gerade sonntags ab 4 uhr morgens)
das einzige was blizzard den oldschool spielern weggenommen hat: die chance auf pvp...alle bgs starten jetzt mit x0 und enden mit x9 somit hat man in sahcen pvp keine chance....
aber wenn die community laut genug schreit gibts bestimmt bald wieder: x1-x9 und x0 separat...

ich würd dann sogar mitmachen der alten zeiten wegen...wobei mit patch 4.0 die welt eh den bach runter geht....

also ist im endeffekt diese ganze diskussion sinnfrei oder? 

tante edith meint:
total vergessen, damals die lootvergabe in raids: zum teil gar kein goldloot gehabt weil das gold in die gildenkasse ging! und man hatte nicht ein ffr sondern dkp system...
und das afk autoshot und following auf den heiler vieler spieler...man hatte im endeffekt von 40 mann raids nur 35 wirklich aktive spieler
und die farmbots! es gab sogar guides um die chinafarmer auszutricksen!


----------



## Wowler12345 (29. Dezember 2009)

Ja früher war alles besser!

1. Heute kann fast alles mit Geld verändern z.B. Fraktionwechsel usw.

2. Activision ist Geldgieriger denje!

3. WoW ist nurnoch eine Gelddruckmaschine

4. Eq hat nichts mehr zu bedeuten, ich habe schon Leute gesehen die full T9 waren und richtige noobs sind, dass ist aber nicht ihre Schuld!

5. Blizzard ist eine Recyclinfarbrik bezogen auf die Inis.

6. Das PvPsystem ist schrott.

7. Es gibt einen Petshop und bald einen Mountshop

8. WoW macht kein Spaß mehr, Wow ist einfach nurnoch : Dps und Gearscore.

9. WoW hat ne scheiß Community siehe Punkt 8.

P.s.: Ja, das war ein Flame! 
mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Moshuna (29. Dezember 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> pvp war damals bei weitem schlechter.
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm....beim früheren pvp-system musste man einfach nur mehr zocken als jeder andere.....sonst nix



ach echt? du musstest aber schon was reißen, ... die Titel gabs damals für Ehrenhafte siege (olol und "Ruchlose Morde!!"), .. nicht wie heute fürs AFK im BG rumsitzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



früher? ...

-> Arkane Explosion untalentiert mit Zauberzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-> Instant Pyro war der killer schlechthin, crittete mit glück bei 3-4k und mit einer combi war jede klasse tot
-> keine abhärtung (das beste von allem)
-> stein schere Papier-system, ... nicht so krass wie heute ausgeprägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thufeist (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde zu Classics Zeiten hat es teilweise zulange gedauert etwas zu erreichen, in WotLK geht es viel zu schnell..
Ich fand in der Hinsich BC noch am besten, das hatte zwar auch so seine Macken, aber da ist man erst Ruf für einen Key farmen gegangen..
Hatte Blaues Equip das langsam Episch wurde.. dann kamen die ersten Raids usw..


----------



## Braamséry (29. Dezember 2009)

Ganos schrieb:


> pvp - besser
> pve - besser
> storyline - besser
> quests - besser



Kurz, knapp auf den Punkt.



Skywalker schrieb:


> Nun wenn ich mir die Antworten so durchlese hat Blizz anscheinend doch nicht so viel verkehrt gemacht mit ihren Patches und Erweiterungen...??



Das sind die Antworten derer, die andere als 24/7 Hartz IV Spieler beleidigen, damals NIX gerissen haben und sich für 4Std raiden zu schade sind. 
Casuals wie es sie heute gab, gab es damals net. Jeder Casual von damals konnte, wenn er in einer Gilde war, 1-2ma die Woche raiden und damit allmälich den Content abklappern. 
Heute braucht man weder 1-2 Raids die Woche, noch Skill, noch EQ welches der letzten Raidini entstammt, damit man die nächste machen kann.

Es ist mehr so als ob man in einem Spiel von leicht auf extrem schwer geht. Du überspringst einfach das unnötige, sowie PDK und kommst trotzdem durch. Mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass extrem schwer in WoW leicht heißt.



Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ja früher war alles besser!
> 
> 1. Heute kann fast alles mit Geld verändern z.B. Fraktionwechsel usw.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Ilunadin (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich sag dir was besser war : Die Community.

Und genau das ist der Punkt für mich,der es mir ziemlich Schnuppe macht ob ich laufen oder farmen oder wipen musste.


----------



## Gatar (29. Dezember 2009)

was machen eigentlich die ganzen flamer hier, die sagen 'früher war alles besser'?! Seid still wenn ihr nichts zum Thema zu sagen habt, oder seid ihr nicht kritikfähig?

in dieser Hinsicht sind die Meinungen nunmal gespalten, aber deswegen hirn- und hemmungslos jene zu flamen, die eine andere vertreten, zeugt nicht grade von geistiger Reife.


Btt:

zum pvp-system:
da hat sich einiges verbessert, anderes nicht.
das alte Titel-System war schlichtweg nervenaufreibend. Grade für höhere Titel war es nahezu unmöglich die nötige Spielzeit aufzubringen, weil man ja jede Woche genug Punkte sammeln musste, um allein schon den aktuellen Titel zu halten - bei Rängen wie 13 oder 14 konnte man im Grunde die ganze Woche nichts anderes machen, was auf Dauer nichts mehr mit Spaß (und somit *Spiel*, was wow per definition ist) zu tun hat.

die Änderung zu den Ehrenpunkten als Währung war ein richtiger Schritt, nur die Unausgewogenheit in den Bgs war hier ein Stolperstein.
Die Einführung der Arena fand ich jedoch eher unangenehm: zu BC zeiten bekam man ohne Arena kaum pvp equip, aber als neueinsteiger wurde man in Arenen gnadenlos abserviert. Das hat sich mit wotlk etwas gebessert.

zum PvE:
ein stichwort: weniger Logistik = mehr Spaß.
verkürzte Laufwege, weniger Vorbereitung, kleinere Raidgruppen waren einfach notwendig. Zu classic-Zeiten war es Spielern ohne gute Gilde und armeeharte Raidleitung kaum möglich die höheren inis zu besuchen - unabhängig von Skill und Zeitaufwand (der immens war). Insofern hier fast nur Verbesserungen.

Mfg
Gatar


----------



## Braamséry (29. Dezember 2009)

Gatar schrieb:


> zum PvE:
> ein stichwort: weniger Logistik = mehr Spaß.
> verkürzte Laufwege, weniger Vorbereitung, kleinere Raidgruppen waren einfach notwendig. Zu classic-Zeiten war es Spielern ohne gute Gilde und armeeharte Raidleitung kaum möglich die höheren inis zu besuchen - unabhängig von Skill und Zeitaufwand (der immens war). Insofern hier fast nur Verbesserungen.



Ich frag mich manchmal echt was Leute wie du damals getan haben. 

Wir haben 3x / Woche á 4Std geraidet. Jop zu viel, ich weiß.
Wir waren alle jämmerliche Hartz IV Empfänger. Wir haben BWL clear gehabt. Noch ein Grund mehr, warum wir Hartz IV Empfänger waren.

So ist doch deine Meinung oder? Jeder der mit Skill, den du ja anscheinend NICHT besitzt, was erreicht hat, MUSS ein hartz IV Empfänger sein....


----------



## J_0_T (29. Dezember 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ich frag mich manchmal echt was Leute wie du damals getan haben.
> 
> Wir haben 3x / Woche á 4Std geraidet. Jop zu viel, ich weiß.
> Wir waren alle jämmerliche Hartz IV Empfänger. Wir haben BWL clear gehabt. Noch ein Grund mehr, warum wir Hartz IV Empfänger waren.
> ...



Oder man outed sich mit so einer aussage als intoleranten spieler der auf die spuckt die wenig zeit investiren können. So nach dem motto... wir können 4 std raiden... was du musst arbeiten? Pech für dich noob...  Oder hast du das anderst gemeint?


----------



## Mofeist (29. Dezember 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Oder man outed sich mit so einer aussage als intoleranten spieler der auf die spuckt die wenig zeit investiren können. So nach dem motto... wir können 4 std raiden... was du musst arbeiten? Pech für dich noob...  Oder hast du das anderst gemeint?


^
.
.
.
.
Sinnlos?! o.O


----------



## Eysenbeiss (30. Dezember 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Ein rechtsextremer spruch der langsam aber sicher abgeschaft gehört. Hoffe wir werden solche leute langsam los die sowas behaupten.
> 
> ich mach mal paar kopien für den fall das von der rechtsextremen seite mein einwand entfernt werden sollte.
> 
> Die Presse wird sich freuen.



Du bist echt die Krönung der Dummheit.

Den selben Spruch, denn du dummes Kind als "rechtsextrem" einstufst, der wird genauso häufig von ewig gestrigen Ossis benutzt, oder von Sowjets, die sich die UdSSR zurück wünschen.

Genau wegen solchen dummen Leuten geht es mit dem Land hier immer weiter den Bach runter.


BtT:

Früher war einiges schlechter, aber da das meiste davon eh schon genannt worden ist, da spar ich mir eine lange Aufzählung und führe nur das eine Ding an, über das ich mich immer am meisten amüsiere:

Vanilla war deswegen schlechter, weil es dort tatsächlich massenhaft Spinner gab, die von sich glaubten was besonderes zu sein, nur weil sie irgendein Item hatten, an das man nur schwer heran kam.

Zu BC Zeiten war das schon besser, aber es gab immer noch eingebildete Deppen, die in diese Kategorie gehören und seit WotLK ist das fast vorbei, weil es eben zumindest möglich ist, das jeder richtig gutes Equip bekommen kann, auch wenn es einem nicht wirklich hinterher geworfen wird.

BC war deswegen auch schlechter, weil eben genau die Jammerlappen, die zu Vanilla Zeiten immer über die Leute hergezogen haben, die eben die beste Ausrüstung hatten, in BC teilweise selbst dazu gehörten, da es auch schon deutlich einfacher war dran zu kommen und nun, mit WotLK haben sie nix mehr zum Prahlen, die Ärmsten.

WoW ist wie es ist, es wird sich immer verändern, daher ist es eigentlich absulot müßig darüber zu diskutieren, ob und was schlechter oder besser war, denn für keine der beiden Seiten wird es je eine Mehrheit geben, da solche Dinge rein subjektiv sind.

Selbst wenn mann 1000 Leute befragen würde und fünd Dinge fände, die sie alle früher besser/schlechter fanden, so würde sie Sache bei hinzufügen einer sechsten Sache schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.




> Braamséry:
> 
> Ich frag mich manchmal echt was Leute wie du damals getan haben.
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid, aber du bist genauso dumm wie der Erste, den ich zitiert habe, denn alles was du betreibst, ist zu polemsieren, zu interpretieren, anstatt zu LESEN und zu darüber NACHZUDENKEN, was wirklich gemeint war
Eigentlich kann jeder Mensch, der ein klein wenig Intelligenz UND Selbstbewußtsein besitzt, erkennen was derjenige meinte, den du auf so lächerliche Weise versucht hast zu diskreditieren.

Fakt ist, das der von dir zitierte Poster recht hat mit dem, was er im Kern gesagt hat, nämlich das man früher erheblich mehr Zeit brauchte um ganz "oben" dabei zu sein, auch wenn es heutzutage sicherlich immer noch genug Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, den jeweils aktuellen "Topcontent" durchzuspielen oder zumindest zu erreichen.

Es gibt zwar deutlich mehr Spieler, auch mehr Spieler mit gutem Equip, aber man muss trotzdem noch immer die richtige Gruppe finden, oder eben eine Gilde, damit man nicht zig Versuche braucht, um die nächste Stufe zu erreichen.

Um noch mal auf's Thema einzuschwenken: eine enorme Verbesserung ist der Dungeonfinder, selbst wenn man immer mal wieder negative Überraschungen erlebt, aber gerade für Leute von Servern, die nicht (mehr) ganz so dicht bevölkert sind, ist das oftmals die einzige Möglichkeit, bestimmte Inis überhaupt mal zu sehen und immerhin für die Heros gibt es ein recht wirksames Equip-Check-system, das verhindert, das man ständig auf schlecht ausgerüstete Leute trifft.


----------



## Vudis (30. Dezember 2009)

Uhhh Resi Gear farmen war ätzend.
Und Ruf farmen war ätzend.
Und Gold farmen war noch ätzender.
Und überhaupt musste man in classic drölfmillionen mal mehr farmen als jetzt was auch der Grund war warum in classic viel mehr Spieler aufgehört haben als jetzt, denn seien wir mal ehrlich wem macht es Spaß Tagelang für einen Raid zu farmen?


Und an alle die in dem Thread classic hochpreisen....ich mochte classic auch aber das ist ein Thread über die SCHLECHTEN Seiten an classic...ich mein wtf? Wie weit ist es gekommen, dass man nicht mal mehr den Threadtitel liest und schon losflamed.


----------



## Finsterniss (30. Dezember 2009)

War es denn früher wirklich so viel schlechter oder hat es nur den Anschein weil wir verwöhnt werden?

Früher hatte man 5 Mann instanzen, die man auch als Instanz bezeichnen konnte. Heute hat man eine 5 Mann Run Truppe. Die Zeit sich die Instanz anzusehen, haben wir nicht mehr. Man sagt nur noch "Hallo" und "Tschüss", alles andere was einer Konservation ähnelt bleibt zu 90% außen vor.

Früher hatte man 10 Mann Instanzen, heute hat man es auch noch. Doch jetzt nennt sich das ganze Raid. Das auch nur weil der "Schwierigkeitsgrad" angehoben wurde.

Farmen um irgendwas zu bekommen, gab es damals und heute- Wer das Geld hat, kauft es sich, der andere geht auf die Suche.

Früher achtete man darauf nicht zu sterben, um sich weite Wege zu sparen. Heute ist es einem Egal, der Geistheiler wohnt förmlich neben jeder Leiche an jedem Ort.

Früher musste man auf Schlachtfelder warten, sehr sehr lange warten und hatte dann auch mal ein 48 Stunden AV. Heute, hat man quasi ein autoinvite in das BG und ist auch genau so schnell wie raus. Früher musste man auf Taktiken bauen, wenn das Spiel nicht ewig gehen sollte. Heute wartet man bis die Jammerlappen jemanden bei Blizzard überzeugt haben und wieder etwas einfacher wird.

Früher musste man um in Raids weiter zu kommen seinen Charakter beherrschen, heute muss man sich nur ziehen lassen und den EQ Check überstehen. 

Das ganze könnte man ewig weiterführen. Fakt ist, das Spiel passte sich über die Zeit dem Großteil der Spieler an. Keine Zeit verlieren, alles muss schnell schnell gehen. Dem normalspieler wurden die Tore geöffnet, so das er alles haben kann wo nach Ihm ist. Nichts schlimmes, wirklich nicht. Wer errinnert sich nicht daran, T-Set Schultern waren mal ein Merkmal für Leistung. Heute unterscheidet sich nur die Farbe. Auch nichts schlimmes. Schlimm finde ich nur, das Bosse die einem früher alles abverlangt haben und von denen man noch in Demut sprach, heute zu lächerlichen Figuren macht. (Ony, Naxxramas)

Alles im allen kann man einen kleinen Vergleich zum RL machen. Früher setzte man sich in ein Cafee und trank bei einer netten Unterhaltung etwas zusammen. Heute nimmt man den Caffee to Go.


----------



## Manitu2007 (30. Dezember 2009)

naja obs besser oder schlechter war/ist liegt im Auge des betrachters

Mann konnte zu classic Zeiten erst mit 40 Reiten Lernen,

Hexenmeister und Paladine mussten unsummen für ihr "Epic Mount" ausgeben und nach Düsterbruch/Stratholme um den Quest abzuschließen


Stratholme war mal ne 15 Mann Instanz und die Schwerste die es im spiel gab

Mit ausnahme des PvP Rang Systems sehne ich mich keineswegs nach irgenwas aus der Klassic Zeit zurück.

Auch wenn ich (aus eigener Blödheit) einer der Letzen Hexen bin die sich den Hintern aufgerissen haben um ne gruppe für Düsterbruch zu finden um dieses Doffe brennende Pferd zu bekommen und 2 Tage später zack Patch und man bekommt das Vieh beim Lehrer Geschenkt.

Die jetzigen und auch Zukünftigen veränderungen sind gut so und es wird sicherlich noch mehr geben.

mfg


----------



## wurst (30. Dezember 2009)

Also für mich waren damals die farm orgien am grauenhaftesten stundenlanges farmen für 2 taschen grauenhaft sag ich da nur ^^


----------



## Thau (30. Dezember 2009)

Oronarc schrieb:


> Tja, da würd ich an Deiner Stelle aber Deine Wahrsagerkugel wegwerfen - da liegst Du falsch.
> Ich habe WoW schon zu Classic-Zeiten gespielt, also zu der Zeit, wo WoW eines der schönsten Spiele war, die je veröffentlicht wurden. Ich hab es nicht nur gespielt, sondern "geliebt" (wenn man sowas von einem Computerspiel sagen kann).
> 
> Und somit habe ich auch miterlebt, was der größte Feind von WoW war, nämlich Blizzard selbst, die per Salamitaktik ihr Spiel gegen die Wand gefahren haben.
> ...



AION?!? i´lod´d 

geh kacken mit dem grindscheiß!

habs selbst gespielt und es is zwar von den klassen super aber der rest steckt noch in kinderschuhen! ich würde sagen wenn ncsoft dahinter ist kann aus dem spiel noch was ganz großen werden! 

Aber derzeit ises einfach langweilig! 

Back to Topic

Ich hab ganz ehrlich nie classic gespielt aber zu BC zeiten schon! Jetzt so wie es ist bin ich zufrieden! 

Ich spiele überdurschnittlich viel aber Langweilig wurde mir noch nie! 

Hoffe Schneesturm bleibt auf dem Kurs!


MFG


----------



## The-Quila (30. Dezember 2009)

das is wie mit den ossis. sie labern auch alle davon, das früher alles besser war, obwohl sie von der stasi und mitarbeitern teilweise unter den nächsten verwandten ausspioniert wurden, und das land ausgebeutet wurde. und ganz ehrlich: egal was tolls ein mochte in der ddr - nichts kann so toll sein, dass es aufwiegen könnte, keinem vertrauen zu können.

die classic fanatiker sind die wow-ossis.


----------



## toryz (30. Dezember 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> 1.ich hatte zu classic zeiten auch mein erstes maunt ers mit 45,aber mich hats net gestört,liegt aber wohl daran das ich im gegesatz zu den meisten wowler schon vorher mmorpgs gespielt habe
> 2.ich bin seid dem BWl dazu kahm in wow glaube war 1.6 oder 1.7
> *3.sorry aber in englisch klang es nun mal besser..*
> 4. ne war ja der tank^^




Wenn dein Englisch besser ist als das Deutsch was du hier ähm "auskotzt" dann schreib lieber englisch, bitte. 

Sry für den Rechtschreibflame aber bei sowas bekomme ich echt Krämpfe wenn jemand auf Englische Begriffe pocht aber nicht einmal einen Satz auf Deutsch ordentlich schreiben kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> das is wie mit den ossis. sie labern auch *alle* davon[...]




Und was bist du für ein Aushilfspausenclown?


----------



## Hautbaer (30. Dezember 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> mein Aufruf an Euch, postet alle nervigen, quälenden und frustrierenden Erlebnisse aus Euren Classic-Zeiten, um ein für alle mal mit dem Vorurteil aufzuräumen, früher wäre alles besser gewesen.



Der enorme Zeitaufwand.

Wobei man auch das von zwei Seiten sehen kann... 
Ohne den "Nerd-Faktor" hat das Spiel einen gewissen Reiz verloren. Dafür ist es heute so groß wie nie zuvor
und die Anzahl der Kunden spricht für sich.

Wenn man seit Beginn dabei ist und die Entwicklungen der Jahre miterlebt hat, wird man immer Vor-& Nachteile aufzeigen können.
Im Grunde Entwickelt sich ja nicht nur das Spiel sonder auch der Mensch immer weiter und ob ich heute noch den gleichen Stil 
wie vor 4-5 Jahren verfolgen würde, ist fragwürdig!

Ich bin froh, daß ich die Classic-Zeiten genießen durfte, weine ihnen aber nicht nach.


----------



## schmendi (30. Dezember 2009)

Früher war alles viel spannder!...  alleine des AQ evnet! wenn ich des so sehe  der Realm Area 52 hatt 100te von scarablords... die leute denken sie haben was erreicht aba mit 80 kann jede gimp gilde in 4std bwl clearen! MC gilden first clear  40 leute drehen im TS durch ony down... wer bekommt die schuppen, bzw den umhang .. bwl inc..... AQ wird endlich geöffent  u.sw...... heute pdk clear auf gehts icc  und dann kommt die langeweile ... also früher musste man was für  des EQ tun heute nicht mehr .... aba verständlich von Blizzard des es alles fü marken gibt schliesslich wollen auch leute  die nicht in top gilden und einfach net so viel zeit haben gutes gear haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (30. Dezember 2009)

Mofeist schrieb:


> ^
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Meine aussage oder dein post?

Meine aussage is nur das was ich denke... und der betreffende post hat halb diese antwort aus meiner meinung entstehen lassen. Und ma im ernst war es damals net so? Wer arbeiten musste und nicht viel zeit hat der hat keine chance in dem spiel gehabt. Erst mit ende von Classic und anfang der BC zeiten änderte sich das langsam.

Und wenn ich dann höre "4 std investieren damit man was erreichen konnte" klar... man muss zeit investieren aber schon damals gab es leute die spielten um sich zu entspannen... un mit der aussage des betreffenden users konnte man eigendlich nur rausfiltern das in seinen augen alle die keine 4std investieren können noobs sind die ma keinen plan haben.


----------



## J_0_T (30. Dezember 2009)

Okay... war alles besser damals? net direkt... einige ja aber das hat es net so rausgerissen wenn man sich in den unnagnehmen teilen des spiels bewegte.


Nehmen wir ma das Lvl'n.... ne totur im vergleich zu heute... bestimmte Klassen konnte man solo nicht ma lvl'n da sie für monster nur ein snack waren.

Individualität... das war noch ne nette sache... wobei bestimmte settings nicht mal akzeptiert wurden... um raiden zu dürfen musste man die 08/15 skillung benutzen wie alle anderen auch... wenn du mit was exotischem aufgetaucht bist wars das.

Sterben, Reiten, Pvp.... okay wurde schon angesprochen muss man also net.

Die Flugmeister... wer erinnert sich nicht an die tatsache das man von station zu station fliegen musste? Und es gab mindestens immer einen ort wo für die betreffende fraktion kein flugpunkt war. Auch war fliegen teuer. 

Instanzen und Raids... klar herausfordernder... man musste cc machen und so... können die spieler heute nicht mehr. Aber das is deren problem. Bei den Raids... okay... 40 man war schon ne coole sache... solange man nicht der raidleader war. Nur... 40 man zu sammeln und zu führen... ein alptraum. Die epics aus dem raids waren mehr wert... ja... aber nur weil man als spieler entweder es nie bekam weil ein anderen need geworfen hat... und es gab damals schon einige die *upps*-gewürfelt haben. Man konnte damals auch net tauschen wie heute... mega frustig. Oder Ultimative. man raidet 6 monate un hat sein T-Teil nie gesehen. auch das normale würfeln war fürn aarsch wenn man sich mit 6 leute drum prügeln musste.

Die events.... okay... vlt waren die atmosphärisch besser... aber manschmal einfach nur ohne zusammenhang... 

Damals die Poser..... boah... echt ey... wie kann man sich 6 stunden in SW hinstellen nur um sich begaffen zu lassen? Das war damals extrem mies. Heute is der reiz weg^^

Die deutsche Lokalisierung... ich vermisse Ironforge, Stormwind.... viele der Ini/stadt abkürzungen kennen die spieler nicht ma mehr... un wenn man sich ma wagt sowas zu nennen wie "treffen uns IF" dann wird man noch beleidigt... veteranen wissen wo man hin muss... den neuen kann mans erklären den restlichen is es egal... hauptsache flamen.

Die chanels... viel mir das nur so auf oder wurden die channels tatsächlich für das verwendet was sie aussagten als Handel für Handel? Ich frage mich wer den unsinn verzapft hat /2 als Grp suche/spamm zu missbrauchen.

Damals war das spiel um längen härter... aber auch nur weil Blizz noch keine dieser verbesserung und spieler hilfen eingebaut hat die wir heute kennen.

Dafür hatte es atmo... was es heute auch hat... besonders die geschichten die in bc un Wotlk eingebaut wurden sind schon toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollzacker (30. Dezember 2009)

Klar was es mist früher erst mit 40 reiten zu dürfen, wenn man das benötigte Gold hatte oder mit 60 das epische, was ja zu classic zeiten sehr viel Gold war. ABER es war ein tolles gefühl wenn man es erreicht hatte, dieses Gefühl fehlt mir heute ein wenig, naja dafür haben wir jetzt die Erfolge, die diesem schon sehr nahe kommen.
Heute ist vieles zu einfach geworden, früher war aber auch vieles zu schwer zu erreichen.


----------



## Toastie! (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

außerdem hat Blizzard sich selber ins Bein geschossen als sie es so machten, dass alles für Casuals zu gänglich ist, dadurch haben die Anfänger keine Zeit mehr haben ihre Klasse zu lernen, da sie gleich T9 als "Anfangsequipt" kriegen.

Und noch was: Die Spieler können nicht mehr in den einfachen Raids trainieren z.b. Naxxramas und Pdk ist für einen Anfänger der noch nie geraidet hat meiner Meinung nach, zu schwer.

mfg
Toastie!


----------



## Eysenbeiss (30. Dezember 2009)

Toastie! schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> außerdem hat Blizzard sich selber ins Bein geschossen als sie es so machten, dass alles für Casuals zu gänglich ist, dadurch haben die Anfänger keine Zeit mehr haben ihre Klasse zu lernen, da sie gleich T9 als "Anfangsequipt" kriegen.
> 
> ...



Manche werden es NIE begreifen ............... ohne die ach so dummen Casuals würde es WoW NICHT GEBEN !

Es ist immer die breite MASSE, die ein Spiel trägt, nicht die wenigen Spinner, die von sich glauben Top zu sein.

Allerdings disqualifizieren sich Leute wie du eh selbst, denn wer Naxx als "einfachen Raid" bezeichnet, der hat das Ding "damals" nie von innen gesehen.

T9 als Anfangsequip ?
Ja nee, is klaa, man hat bis dahin ja nicht Zeit erst mal 80 zu werden und damit seine Klasse zu beherrschen, ganz sicher nicht und mit ner Mischung aus grünen Items kommt man auch in alle Inis rein, richtig ?

Volltroll, schau dir den Dungeonfinder lieber noch mal richtig an.


und weil es passt: auch das war früher schlechter, nämlich brauchbare Leute zu finden, die nicht alles wie Euip-Polizei beurteilt hat.
Heute gibt es immer noch Poser, aber die breite Masse ist entspannter.


----------



## wildrazor09 (30. Dezember 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> pvp war damals bei weitem schlechter.
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm....beim früheren pvp-system musste man einfach nur mehr zocken als jeder andere.....sonst nix



/sign


----------



## wildrazor09 (30. Dezember 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ja früher war alles besser!
> 
> 1. Heute kann fast alles mit Geld verändern z.B. Fraktionwechsel usw.
> 
> ...



verdammt wie viele das nicht verstehen -.- Naxx wurde neu aufgelegt weil es so viele nie gesehen haben und Ony war ein Geburtstagsgeschenk


----------



## Walbass (30. Dezember 2009)

Früher war alles schlechter oder besser....?Nein.
Naja,zumindest ärgere ich mich,das der Such-Channel im Chat außerhalb der Hauptstädte nicht mehr funktioniert.Der neue Dungeon-Finder ist OK,aber früher lief bei mir beim Questen immer der Such-Channel im Hintergrund.Ich hoffe,hier ändert Blizzard nochmal was.


----------



## Nexilein (30. Dezember 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Wir haben 3x / Woche á 4Std geraidet. Jop zu viel, ich weiß.



Was mich brennend interessieren würde: Wenn du 12 Stunden geraidet hast, wieviel Zeit hast du dann mit farmen verbracht?


----------



## MrGimbel (30. Dezember 2009)

Der Spielfluss war damals extrem zäh. Hab auf L28 mit WoW aufgehört (und erst vor einem Jahr vor Lichking damit wieder angefangen), da ich es einfach nur stupide und berechenbar fand. 
Die Spielmechanik hat sich zwar nicht geändert, aber es flutscht viel geschmeidiger. Im Prinzip ist WoW mit Diablo vergleichbar, der Reiz des Spiels ist sein stetiger Fluss aus kleinen und kleinsten Belohnungen. Naja, und der hat damals nicht gestimmt.

Zu den Instanzen: Nunja, ich finde Schwarzfelstiefen, Stratholm und Co schon ziemlich stylisch, aber nach mehr als 2mal da durch, würde mir der Zeitaufwand schon ziemlich auf die Nerven gehen.
Die Dungeonsnacks, die mit BC eingeführt wurden, lassen zwar etwas von diesem Charme missen, allerdings bieten die Erfolge genug Anreize, um auch dem 20ten Run noch etwas abgewinnen zu können.


----------



## Doenerman (30. Dezember 2009)

GANZ KLAR und an ERSTER STELLE !!!

Alle hatten sich LIEB !!

kein heulen wegen dps geilen kindern !!!

man fand eine gruppe und hatte spass.

heute rennt man nur noch rein und will die tier 14 rüstung am liebsten beim gastwirt gegen kalte milch tauschen könne.


man hört heute nur noch:

bin lv80 wie komme schnell an super rüstung.

keiner will mehr richtig arbeit in seinen char stecken.

wenn man manche leute (random) mal freundlich bitte /played einzugeben, fragt man sich warum man 4-5 jahre seinen char spielt, 
wenn die es in knapp 2 tagen meinen zu können ?


Ich will keinen zu nahe treten, aber heute ist wow fast nur noch ein dps kampf.

eine art "schwan." vergleich.

wer hat mehr dps, und darf somit mit in den flammenschlund (hero natürlich).


----------



## toryz (30. Dezember 2009)

@Doenerman: Das sich alle lieb hatten fandest du schlecht? Wenn nicht dann lies die Überschrift doch einmal genauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchbinArzt (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi :-)

also ich finde das WoW zu Classic zeiten viel schöner war als heute. Besonders die Änderung das Horde Paladine und Allianz Schamanen bekommen habe werd ich Blizzard wohl nie vergeben. 
Früher war der PvP Content auch besser. Als Ally konnte man auch mal BGs gewinnen. Aber seit dem die Realms zusammengeschlossen wurden für die BGs kannste das auch vergessen - leider :-(

Gruß,

Doc


----------



## Cyl (30. Dezember 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Was sind wir früher nicht gestorben, gelaufen und haben uns gequält. Das Leveln dauerte ewig, die Inis waren wahre Marathons, die nicht selten nach Stunden abgebrochen werden mussten. Die Raids hatten erdrückende Vorquests. Flugpunkte zu sammeln war eine Qual, nicht selten starb man und rannte dann weit über 5 Minuten von einer Ecke der Karte zur anderen, denn schließlich gab es im ganzen Gebiet nur einen Friedhof. Man musste Stunden für die einfachsten Gegenstände und Mats farmen, weil diese einfach nicht im AH zu bekommen waren, und, und, und ..
> 
> 
> Jeder Classicspieler wird sich noch gut an diese Dinge erinnern können. Daher heute mein Aufruf an Euch, postet alle nervigen, quälenden und frustrierenden Erlebnisse aus Euren Classic-Zeiten, um ein für alle mal mit dem Vorurteil aufzuräumen, früher wäre alles besser gewesen.



Ja, ich kann mich noch gut an diese Dinge erinnern....und ich fand sie allesamt gut!
Denn sie waren der Grund warum WoW noch ein Spiel mit Anspruch war. Der Casualanteil war deutlich geringer, der Kinderanteil ebenso. Weil genau diese Menschen von den Mühen abgeschreckt wurden, was einfach perfekt war.

Wenn du also mit sogenannten "Vorurteilen" aufräumen willst, räum erst mal deine Schranke bezüglich der Akzeptanz verschiedener Spielauffassungen beiseite.

Danke fürs Gespräch


----------



## Chillers (30. Dezember 2009)

IchbinArzt schrieb:


> Hi :-)
> 
> also ich finde das WoW zu Classic zeiten viel schöner war als heute. Besonders die Änderung das Horde Paladine und Allianz Schamanen bekommen habe werd ich Blizzard wohl nie vergeben.
> Früher war der PvP Content auch besser. Als Ally konnte man auch mal BGs gewinnen. Aber seit dem die Realms zusammengeschlossen wurden für die BGs kannste das auch vergessen - leider :-(
> ...


Es war ein wenig gemächlicher, weil jeder es verstand, dass man eben eine Zeit brauchte, um Verz.mats, Ruf
oder feuerresi zu farmen.
Aber ehrlich - an Gold zu kommen fürs epicmount war zu zäh´....die Lauferei in stranglethorne von oben nach unten..unten nach oben ohne mount und 2. Flugpunkt....grausam.

Dieses jeden neuen Flugpunkt anklicken müssen auf dem Flug von A nach B...grässlich....

Gute Spieler warteten teils wochenlang, MC mitgehen zu können...heute sind 15 Min. warten als DD in Grube von Saron inakzeptabel.

Und dass die Allys kein BG mehr gewinnen, kommt bestimmt auf den server an.  Ist bei uns nicht so.

Dass allerdings beide Fraktionen jede Klasse bekommen haben, fand´ich auch gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Warum? fragte ich mich da immer.
Habe es aber inzwischen akzeptiert, da Schamis schon eine Erleichterung darstellen.

Times are changing.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (31. Dezember 2009)

Obwohl ich prinzipiell zustimme, dass früher nicht alles besser war (ich hielt und halte WoW-Classic im Grunde für eine kostenpflichtige Betaversion) wunder ich mich doch, dass der TE und einige andere hier Dinge wie "das lange Leveln" herausstellen.
Ich weiß ja nicht aber normalerweise wird lange Spielzeit immer als Plus für ein Spiel angesehen, und in einem Spiel wo es nun mal hauptsächlich darum geht einen Charakter zu leveln, finde ich es durchaus gut, wenn ich damit nicht schon nach einer Woche fertig bin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch den Eindruck, dass man sich hierhin und dorthin über die Karte oder durch Instanzen "gequält" hat kann ich als Classicspieler so nicht bestätigen. Ja, es gab schon ein paar Laufstecken, über die man ein bisschen zu oft hin und hergeschickt wurde aber im großen und ganzen habe ich es doch genossen, die große Welt zu erkunden. Ebenso mit den langen Instanzen: habe ich jetzt wirklich mehr Spaß, wenn ich in fünf Stunden statt einmal BRT lieber 8 verschiedene Heroics mache? Ich verbringe die Zeit eben in einer großen, statt in vielen kleinen Instanzen, mache aber ansonsten das gleiche...

Was an Classic blöd war, waren die unfertigen Klassen, die vielen Bugs und dass man auf 60 im Grunde nur noch PvP machen konnte, wenn man sich keiner Progress-orientierten Raidgilde anschließen wollte. Aber nicht so sachen wie "hilfe, hilfe, ich spiele ein open world game, will aber nicht selbstständig zur Instanz reiten".


----------



## Boccanegra (31. Dezember 2009)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Was mich brennend interessieren würde: Wenn du 12 Stunden geraidet hast, wieviel Zeit hast du dann mit farmen verbracht?


In unserem Raid war es so, dass das Gold, dass die Bossen droppten, in die Raidkasse floss. Und damit haben wir dann von den Raidmitgliedern oder auch aus dem AH das Zeug gekauft, das wir für den Raid brauchten. Das waren hauptsächlich Kräuter für diverse Tränke bzw. Elixiere. Ich selber habe etwa 1x die Woche ca. 2 - 3 Stunden Kräuter gesammelt, teils für mich, teils um sie im AH zu verkaufen. Mein Farmgebiet war hauptsächlich Azshara.


----------



## Boccanegra (31. Dezember 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Was sind wir früher nicht gestorben, gelaufen und haben uns gequält. Das Leveln dauerte ewig, die Inis waren wahre Marathons, die nicht selten nach Stunden abgebrochen werden mussten. Die Raids hatten erdrückende Vorquests. Flugpunkte zu sammeln war eine Qual, nicht selten starb man und rannte dann weit über 5 Minuten von einer Ecke der Karte zur anderen, denn schließlich gab es im ganzen Gebiet nur einen Friedhof. Man musste Stunden für die einfachsten Gegenstände und Mats farmen, weil diese einfach nicht im AH zu bekommen waren, und, und, und ..



Ich fand es toll. Man musste sich bemühen, aber wie groß war der Jubel und die Freude, wenn es dann endlich zum Erfolg kam. Wie sehr etwa musste ich mich abmühen für die epische Jägerquest. Ich sammelte über Stunden Materialen für Tränke und Buffs, bereitete mich genau auf die Kämpfe gegen die 4 Dämonen vor, schwitzte sozusagen Blut und Wasser. Aber als dann der letzte tot vor meinen Füßen zusammenbrach, was war das für ein unglaubliches Triumphgefühl.

Tja, leider kennen das viele gar nicht mehr, haben auch gar nicht die Chance so etwas bei WOW kennen zu lernen. Weil halt viele sich in einem Spiel gar nicht bemühen wollen. Es soll alles leicht gehen, ohne Aufwand, ohne Mühe. So klein wie der Aufwand, so schal ist jetzt der Triumph. Pech für jene, die das nicht mehr kennen. Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben in Form jener, die's gerne so einfach haben als irgend möglich.


----------



## Enyalios (31. Dezember 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Manche werden es NIE begreifen ............... ohne die ach so dummen Casuals würde es WoW NICHT GEBEN !
> 
> Es ist immer die breite MASSE, die ein Spiel trägt, nicht die wenigen Spinner, die von sich glauben Top zu sein.



Paradox nur das das Spiel zu der großen spielerzahl kam BEVOR es in einen virtuellen Kindergarten (WotLk) umdesigned wurde. Seit WotLk gibt blizzard ja komischerweise keine Accountzahlen mehr bekannt, was früher immer in neuen Newsmeldungen so zelebriert wurde. Von daher wäre ich sehr vorsichtig damit zu behaupten das WoW nur deshalb so ein Erfolg ist weil die Zugänglichkeit derart erleichtert wurde.

Casuals gabs damals wie heute und das ist sicher auch gut so. Früher vielleicht weniger, das mag sein, doch hatten auch die Casuals von früher ihren Spaß und ihre Ziele ! Heute sind die Grundziele blos generell schon so hoch gesteckt weil eben alles an jeder Ecke verscherbelt wird.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (31. Dezember 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Paradox nur das das Spiel zu der großen spielerzahl kam BEVOR es in einen virtuellen Kindergarten (WotLk) umdesigned wurde. Seit WotLk gibt blizzard ja komischerweise keine Accountzahlen mehr bekannt, was früher immer in neuen Newsmeldungen so zelebriert wurde. Von daher wäre ich sehr vorsichtig damit zu behaupten das WoW nur deshalb so ein Erfolg ist weil die Zugänglichkeit derart erleichtert wurde.
> 
> Casuals gabs damals wie heute und das ist sicher auch gut so. Früher vielleicht weniger, das mag sein, doch hatten auch die Casuals von früher ihren Spaß und ihre Ziele ! Heute sind die Grundziele blos generell schon so hoch gesteckt weil eben alles an jeder Ecke verscherbelt wird.



Wobei ich vermute, dass die sinkenden Spielerzahlen, durch die "Vercasualisierung" eher abgefedert als verursacht werden. Man darf nicht vergessen wie alt das Game bereits ist. 

Trotzdem gebe ich dir recht: Zugänglichkeit muss nicht bedeuten, dass ein Spiel anspruchslos ist und ein großteil der heutigen Spieler ist erst auf den WoW-Zug aufgesprungen als das Spiel schon sehr erfolgreich war. Darunter wohl leider auch sehr viele, die sich nicht wirklich Gedanken gemacht haben, ob das Spiel denn überhaupt das richtige für sie ist.


----------



## Epimetheus (31. Dezember 2009)

Da ich das erste Jahr kaum unter 15 Stunden Spielzeit am Tag kam, ja ich war Arbeitslos, fand ich das lange Lvln angenehm. Auch 100 mal in Innis zu laufen hat spaß gemacht. Dazu kommt das ich in nem Spiel auch die Herrausforderung brauche. Besser als andere zu sein gibt mir die Motivation viel Zeit mit nem Spiel zu verbringen.


----------



## Herr Hering (31. Dezember 2009)

-Nun das lvln dauerte ewig was zu teil auch nervig war.
-Ehrenpunkte gingen nach ner weile wieder weg, ein Albtraum wenn man in Urlaub etc. ging
-Die 40man raids zusammen suchen, auf nicht alzu gut bevölkerten servern so gut wie unöglich ohne gilde
-DIe Bosse waren anfangs nur tank un spank heute viel aufregender , un der schwierigkeitsgrad ist höher, auch wenn viele das gegenteil behaupten
-Arena fehlte komplett einfach nur kämpfen gabs nur im open world pvp
-Ruchlose morde zerstörten dann auch noch das open world pvp zwischen tarrens mill und süderstate
-ewig lange pre qs die zwar spaß machten aber das gruppensuchen erschwerten, gradfe bei 40man raids
-schwachsinnige portsteine die meist eifnach 5 dds zusammenwürfelten


----------



## Slow0110 (31. Dezember 2009)

-PvP System, dass den bevorzugte, der 24h am Tag online war.
-Ehrefarming im Silithus.....
-Extrem lange Laufwege ohne Mount. Sag nur Schlingdorntal, Rebellenlager->Bootybay^^
-Man musste sich alles hart erfarmen, egal von Planze bis hin zu Quests
-Jahrhunderte lange Inis, die dann abgebrochen wurden, weil Leute einfach gingen.
-Man hatte nie Gold,wenn man 100g hat, war man reich....aber soviel kostete ja noch reiten...

Alles in allem, war mir Classic zu viel stumpfsinige Farmerei, um irgendwas zu erreichem.
Ich finde, dass Bc die beste Lösung war. Nicht mehr soooo lange Questreihen, nicht mehr ganz so viel Farmerein (Ich sag nur diese Potbegrenzung auf Wächter und Kampfelexier). WotLK is mir etwas zu trivial geworden. Warten wir mal auf das nächste Addon.


----------



## Ralil (31. Dezember 2009)

Also was ich wesentlich schlechter fand waren die quests (die langen storylastigen mal ausgenommen)
egal in welches questgebiet ich kam ich konnt mir sicher sein das es zig töte so und so viele davon oder sammle davon 10 und davon 20.

Die gibt es zwar immernoch allerdings werden sie mit anderen quest kombiniert =)


----------



## merc91 (2. Januar 2010)

Also was ganz am Anfang schlechter...

Nichts

ne Spaß

gab ne Menge schlechtere Dinge aber auch bessere. Ich finde das ist Geschmackssache und es hatte alles seine Vor- und Nachteile


----------

